# Magrette REGATTARE Bronze just released



## Sin22 (Jan 29, 2008)

Magrette Timepieces










For a pre-order price of $415 shipped, it aint bad.

Since I'm itching for another bronze, and the solid bezel Helson Sharkmasters are all sold out, guess I'll give this a shot


----------



## dcfis (Dec 6, 2008)

What alloy are they using?


----------



## BezelSpinner (Aug 1, 2011)

dcfis said:


> What alloy are they using?


CuSn8


----------



## BezelSpinner (Aug 1, 2011)

I am down for one -- and will now start planning for an immediate band change ...


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

for under 400.00 can t be too bad....a nice inexpensive way to get a bronze watch


----------



## bobabreath (Aug 21, 2010)

I would be in for one but no date and no second hand...WHY? :-s


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

I wish they upgraded the movement to the 9015. I had the original SS version and the second hand stutter was terrible. I wanted to like it so bad but that second hand drove me nuts. 

Super duper price for a bronze watch though!

Edit: just noticed they took off the second hand, doh, even worse than the second hand stutter!


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

bobabreath said:


> I would be in for one but no date and no second hand...WHY? :-s


Some have done ok with this setup... e.g.


----------



## wilko (Aug 20, 2011)

i,m in for one.would have prefered a 9015 in there,but at that price its a no brainer imho.looking forward to my first bronzie.


----------



## exxondus (Sep 10, 2007)

Why is the crown still SS?


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Not sure, but Anonimo Bronze models also have a stainless crown. If it's an off the shelf item then it's perhaps a cost saving exercise, or even an issue with the alloy and stainless stem not being compatible? Either way I don't see it as detracting from the overall look in any way imo.


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

exxondus said:


> Why is the crown still SS?


if you go look at the Helson Sharmaster Bronze it has a titanium crown not brass at it is 1300.00


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm liking it. As said above, I would rather see a 9015 in the case but that's OK.
I do like their leather straps but why don't they add a rubber strap to the package?


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

The design looks great with the CuSn8 Bronze case and that Chocolate Brown dial! Love the look.

...the only obvious negatives for me are the wimpy looking crown and 5Atm (really?) water resistance.

With a piece such as this, you would hope they would spend a bit extra on getting the crown and water resistance to a palatable level. ...I guess with the 'REGATTARE' reference, Magrette IS emphasizing the Yachting/Sailing aspect of the piece and you aren't really supposed to go to deep depths with this one.

Great look though, and the cheapest Bronze cased watch I have seen so far by a large margin.


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

stew77 said:


> The design looks great with the CuSn8 Bronze case and that Chocolate Brown dial! Love the look.
> 
> ...the only obvious negatives for me are the wimpy looking crown and 5Atm (really?) water resistance.
> 
> ...


 This is from the Magrette website:

I've always been a solid fan of the classic vintage yachts and thought it fitting my next timepiece design embrace the use of bronze as a homage to these beautiful vessels.

With this vision in mind we have designed a solid bronze brushed case that has been purposely created to patina quickly. This patina affect is intended to add depth of character to the case as well as giving it a truly vintage look when the antique aging takes affect. The bronze for the case of the Regattare Bronze is CuSn8, an alloy of copper and pure tin very resistant to corrosive action by sea water and atmospheric agents.

Keeping with Magrette's vision plus incorporating the vintage objective, we have added a chocolate brown dial but retained our modern Regattare numerals. By doing so, we have preserved our minimal trademark look and feel.

Another feature we felt we had to incorporate to encapsulate the old world feel is the use of New Zealand native Kauri (agathis australis). This has been designed to be viewed under the transparent glass back. Ancient Kauri found in New Zealand is the oldest workable wood in the world. The trees have been buried and preserved underground in swamps for more than 45,000 years. Giant Kauri trees were considered by Maori to be the kings of New Zealand forests. The Kauri is one of the largest and oldest growing trees in the world. Living Kauri trees are now protected.


----------



## Sin22 (Jan 29, 2008)

Now with all these lovely bronze beauties in the market, will someone start making some nice looking bronze buckles besides the Simona ones.


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

I really wish they went with the closed caseback and no-nosense crown of the Pacific Diver. That would have improved the WR and the look of the case IMO.

Cheers,
Catalin


----------



## exxondus (Sep 10, 2007)

stew77 said:


> The design looks great with the CuSn8 Bronze case and that Chocolate Brown dial! Love the look.
> 
> ...the only obvious negatives for me are the wimpy looking crown and 5Atm (really?) water resistance.
> 
> ...


I kinda agree with you on the whimpy looking small crown. Maybe they will release the diver version after checking to see how well this sells?

Their diver version has a inner rotating bezel and the SS version costs 500+. probably if they go that direction, the bronze version would cost close to 800 bucks


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

Movement, okey for me (since it's a robust one) and no second hand is fine. The lack of date is a plus for me aswell but 5atm, is it a joke? I thought it was suppose to be a dive watch, a 100m minimum so it would handle some water would be what to expected. Expect for that I think it looks fantastic for the price!


----------



## squeeze (Dec 29, 2010)

Looks great. Preordered one and looking forward to my first bronze watch. By the way, never experience buying from New Zealand before. How does Magrette ship?


----------



## pierre7891 (Dec 3, 2010)

I´m in! Preordered it! Have had a Magrette before and it have been a pleasure doing buisness with Magrette


----------



## happyholiday (Jun 14, 2007)

Price and case design is really tempting if just the dial would be too

5ATM - no second hand and no turning bezel - not really a diver - not even a diver design


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Hmm the WR and crown not for me. I will stick with my Anonimo but a great price to enter the bronze age!


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

squeeze said:


> Looks great. Preordered one and looking forward to my first bronze watch. By the way, never experience buying from New Zealand before. How does Magrette ship?


He he...we're hardly third world down here in New Zealand. Buy with confidence squeeze, Dion is a top man and I think most Magrette owners will agree on that. He even let me "borrow" a Moana Pacific Diver before purchasing, though that's the advantage of living in Auckland! :-!


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

primerak said:


> Hmm the WR and crown not for me. I will stick with my Anonimo but a great price to enter the bronze age!


And therein lies the appeal of this watch, it has good looks and the price point is appealing. I'm on board.


----------



## squeeze (Dec 29, 2010)

Spoonsey said:


> He he...we're hardly third world down here in New Zealand. Buy with confidence squeeze, Dion is a top man and I think most Magrette owners will agree on that. He even let me "borrow" a Moana Pacific Diver before purchasing, though that's the advantage of living in Auckland! :-!


Thanks but that's not what I meant. I was just trying to "guess" approximately how long will it take to get to my country based on the shipping method used


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

noozeeland said:


> For anyone who will be ordering one of the new Magrette Regattare Bronze and perhaps needs to or wants to lighten up on their other Magrette's, PLEASE let me know, Im really after a Magrette Moana Pacific Regattare PVD or Original Stainless Steel. Am based in Auckland so sort of ironic trying to source a watch to come back to its...source in a way but yeah let us know. PM away and enjoy your bronze ones, be keen to see how these things age after a while...


Have you contacted Dion directly to see if he's got any "spares" lying around?


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

squeeze said:


> Thanks but that's not what I meant. I was just trying to "guess" approximately how long will it take to get to my country based on the shipping method used


Email Dion via the website - he'll give you all the details. Surely in this day and age it would be 2 or 3 weeks at most, no matter where you are on the planet.


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

squeeze said:


> Thanks but that's not what I meant. I was just trying to "guess" approximately how long will it take to get to my country based on the shipping method used


Earlier in the year, I ordered an extra strap and crystal from Dion and it took a week to get to the US.


----------



## squeeze (Dec 29, 2010)

Spoonsey said:


> Email Dion via the website - he'll give you all the details. Surely in this day and age it would be 2 or 3 weeks at most, no matter where you are on the planet.


I will but you're answers already giving me a hint that its going to ship by New Zealand post. Thanks


----------



## squeeze (Dec 29, 2010)

fastward said:


> Earlier in the year, I ordered an extra strap and crystal from Dion and it took a week to get to the US.


Thank you. I hope the watch will arrive just as fast


----------



## BezelSpinner (Aug 1, 2011)

I believe my new Magrette was overnighted or next day to USA.


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

I ordered one. It should be a nice complement to my Moana Pacific Diver.


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

squeeze said:


> I will but you're answers already giving me a hint that its going to ship by New Zealand post. Thanks


I live just across the water in California. I got my Moana Pacific Diver in six days!!


----------



## bakuma (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm a Magrette fan, but I sure wish Dion hadn't put "Bronze" on the dial. It's like watches that say "Sapphire" on the dial: totally unnecessary (and kind of corny).


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

bakuma said:


> I'm a Magrette fan, but I sure wish Dion hadn't put "Bronze" on the dial. It's like watches that say "Sapphire" on the dial: totally unnecessary (and kind of corny).


+1
IMO all of the text on the dial is too much, would look nicer more understated.


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

Food for thought: the bronze alloy the're using is CuSn8, same as employed by Panerai in their new Bronzo with a 7300EUR/10.500USD price tag.

I am puting down my deposit on Monday 

Cheers,
Catalin


----------



## Cleans Up (Jun 14, 2010)

bobabreath said:


> I would be in for one but no date and no second hand...WHY? :-s


I would get this in a heartbeat if it had both of those. And sure others have done without- but I need both!


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

Just Preordered one. They are only making 1,000 of these in bronze it says. 5atm doesnt bother me because I do not dive, if I were to dive I would use a different watch. But I like the design and caseback is unique to me with some history to the wood they use. But I agree on the "Bronze" wording and small crown.


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Tempted to order one of these... very cheap way to get into another Bronze, and would be interesting to try CuSn8. I would prefer it in the same design as the Regattare 2011 though it would then no doubt be more expensive.


----------



## Sin22 (Jan 29, 2008)

Confirmed with Dion that the dial is not superlumed, hands will be superlumed. No center seconds and the seconds post will be capped. Just spreading the information. Doesn't change the fact I still want one!


----------



## kupajo (May 16, 2010)

I'm in! Just put down my fifty bucks! Whats there not to like? It's a bronze watch for under $500 with wood from a New Zealand tree under the case back. We shouldn't be so picky. Face it...its very cool! I understand its the same bronze that Panerai uses on its bronze Submersible. And its $10,000 less!! 

I only wish Dion would put that little tribal dude on the dial with tongue sticking out!!! It would make it very "Lord of the Rings" given its from New Zealand.


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

kupajo said:


> I'm in! Just put down my fifty bucks! Whats there not to like? It's a bronze watch for under $500 with wood from a New Zealand tree under the case back. We shouldn't be so picky. Face it...its very cool! I understand its the same bronze that Panerai uses on its bronze Submersible. And its $10,000 less!!
> 
> I only wish Dion would put that little tribal dude on the dial with tongue sticking out!!! It would make it very "Lord of the Rings" given its from New Zealand.


The little tribal dude is known as a tiki or hei-tiki (check out Wikipedia). I'm not sure how it would make the watch more "Lord of the Rings" as there's not really anything in common between Lord of the Rings and New Zealand's indigenous Maori people (from whom the tiki/tribal designs originate).

Not a bad idea though. I'd prefer the Magrette logo to be incorporated somewhere on the dial, a bit like what Panerai does with the OP logo.


----------



## exxondus (Sep 10, 2007)

Sin22 said:


> Confirmed with Dion that the dial is not superlumed, hands will be superlumed. No center seconds and the seconds post will be capped. Just spreading the information. Doesn't change the fact I still want one!


Thanks for sharing. I am definitely keeping my eye on this one. I had dropped them an email via their website 2 days ago and am still waiting for a response on this.

hopefully, when they do eventually reply, I am not too late to secure a piece.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Fully agree, mentioning Bronze on the display doesn't work for me. Might add "watch" just as well ;-) Also the picture misleads me a little, the red on the inside of the strap is very visible and for me a little too much where in reality you'd hardly see it at all.


timesofplenty said:


> +1
> IMO all of the text on the dial is too much, would look nicer more understated.


----------



## raymansg (Apr 13, 2011)

Paid the deposit. Just wondering, how with the patina (or whatever the process is called) affect other watches if I choose to store it in the same case.If there is an effect, does it affect different metals ie Titanium, Steel (Stainless, 316, Submarine), PVDs, etc or do I need to store it seperately from my other watches ?


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

exxondus said:


> Thanks for sharing. I am definitely keeping my eye on this one. I had dropped them an email via their website 2 days ago and am still waiting for a response on this.
> 
> hopefully, when they do eventually reply, I am not too late to secure a piece.


Order it anyway the money is refundable.


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

raymansg said:


> Paid the deposit. Just wondering, how with the patina (or whatever the process is called) affect other watches if I choose to store it in the same case.If there is an effect, does it affect different metals ie Titanium, Steel (Stainless, 316, Submarine), PVDs, etc or do I need to store it seperately from my other watches ?


The patina is a surface reaction on the bronze, so it shouldn't affect any of your other watches.


----------



## raymansg (Apr 13, 2011)

fastward said:


> The patina is a surface reaction on the bronze, so it shouldn't affect any of your other watches.


Thanks ..


----------



## drg (Feb 7, 2010)

looking forward to this one .... deposit done


----------



## kingk (Jun 9, 2010)

I've never made a decision to buy a watch so quickly in my life! I'm in!


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

glengoyne17 said:


> Fully agree, mentioning Bronze on the display doesn't work for me. Might add "watch" just as well ;-) Also the picture misleads me a little, the red on the inside of the strap is very visible and for me a little too much where in reality you'd hardly see it at all.


I think the Regattare Bronze will work quite nicely with the strap from the Moana Pacific Diver (black leather with red stitching).

The "Bronze" on the dial doesn't really worry me - is it really that different from any other text that watch companies put on their dials? Sometimes it seems like a competition to see how many specifications they can squeeze in.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Curious to see how everyone is going to age this one (eggs, sulfur or just plain time). Does anyone know what Panerai did to the PAM 382, it's supposed to be the same kind of bronze but looks pre-treated.


----------



## twylie (Jun 7, 2007)

glengoyne17 said:


> Curious to see how everyone is going to age this one (eggs, sulfur or just plain time). Does anyone know what Panerai did to the PAM 382, it's supposed to be the same kind of bronze but looks pre-treated.


I've got a jar of stabilized liver of sulpher gel coming tomorrow to treat my Helson and will also treat the Magrette once it arrives. The Kazimon 1500b pictures convinced me an express "aging" was in order.


----------



## JoeC. (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm in. I've got a chocolate brown Bison leather strap that should look sweet on this watch .


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

twylie said:


> I've got a jar of stabilized liver of sulpher gel coming tomorrow to treat my Helson and will also treat the Magrette once it arrives. The Kazimon 1500b pictures convinced me an express "aging" was in order.


Very keen to see the results!


----------



## twylie (Jun 7, 2007)

glengoyne17 said:


> Very keen to see the results!


Here is my first pass on the Helson using this technique:


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Does that mean we would be able to remove the cap and install a second hand? Just curious. I just made my pre-order 



Sin22 said:


> Confirmed with Dion that the dial is not superlumed, hands will be superlumed. No center seconds and the seconds post will be capped. Just spreading the information. Doesn't change the fact I still want one!


----------



## Sin22 (Jan 29, 2008)

strongergodzilla said:


> Does that mean we would be able to remove the cap and install a second hand? Just curious. I just made my pre-order


I don't see why not. Just need to source for the right stem sized seconds hand and a nice design.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Thx. Looks very red or is that the picture? Did you polish after applying?


----------



## twylie (Jun 7, 2007)

glengoyne17 said:


> Thx. Looks very red or is that the picture? Did you polish after applying?


no polish. I think it's a combo of the white balance being off on my point and shoot and it did appear a bit more orange/reddish yesterday. Still a trace of that color today, but more brown tones taking over. It's really interesting to see the change in a metal that is "alive". The broad, slab sides of the watch really show the various hues in person. I soaked the watch in a water/baking soda bath to stop any further reaction after the treatment. I think any browning is the air working with the newly changed surface since yesterday.

I have a gallery of photos taken from yesterday and today with a mix of cameras (iPhone, Lumix P&S, and outdoor ones are Nikon D5000). Will keep adding to them as any noticable changes appear. Shots in the beginning were from yesterday before and during hte treatment. Shots on the countertop were post treatment. Shots at the desk were using a flash and the last block are outdoors, still daylight, but no direct sun. Tried to take those against the concrete and white vehicle background for more accurate representation. It is very difficult to capture the color and finish with my lack of photography skills.

MobileMe Gallery


----------



## squeeze (Dec 29, 2010)

Thinking of cancelling my preorder. The design is losing its appeal to me


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Care to elaborate? What is it?



squeeze said:


> Thinking of cancelling my preorder. The design is losing its appeal to me


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

I've loved Magrette's designs, just never pulled the trigger. When I saw the email I was at a baseball game and put my deposit down seconds after I saw the photos. Don't like "Bronze" on the dial, but the color combo is stunning.


----------



## exxondus (Sep 10, 2007)

richc1958 said:


> Order it anyway the money is refundable.


I have nvr ordered from them before so am a bit weary even tho its mentioned refundable.

I am now even more weary since its been a week and I have not heard any reply. Makes me wonder how long would it take if I really did changed my mind for a refund since they cant even ans an enquiry entered on their website?

no offence to anyone. but guess they are just to bz to be bothered with me thats all. gg to pass...


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

exxondus said:


> I have nvr ordered from them before so am a bit weary even tho its mentioned refundable.
> 
> I am now even more weary since its been a week and I have not heard any reply. Makes me wonder how long would it take if I really did changed my mind for a refund since they cant even ans an enquiry entered on their website?
> 
> no offence to anyone. but guess they are just to bz to be bothered with me thats all. gg to pass...


I received confirmation when my deposit was received, but Dion has yet to respond to my email. I'm not overly concerned about the response. In the past he has always been quick. Maybe he's taken a holiday.

Personally, I wouldn't sweat $50. He'll contact everyone when the balance is due and then you can decide to move forward or cancel at that point.

From experience, Dion is top notch and isn't looking to take advantage of anyone.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Very nice, thanks for the pictures!


twylie said:


> MobileMe Gallery


----------



## squeeze (Dec 29, 2010)

strongergodzilla said:


> Care to elaborate? What is it?


My first reaction when I saw the newsletter was OMG! What a great price for a bronze cased watch. Immediately, I put down my deposit. After a few days, the excitement waned. Some things that I don't like are the non-lumed dial, the water resistant rating, the small crown, the "BRONZE", the 0 before 3,6 and 9, the Miyota movement. Of course, these are just my $0.02. I'm sure others have different opinions.


----------



## Sin22 (Jan 29, 2008)

squeeze said:


> Some things that I don't like are the non-lumed dial, the water resistant rating, the small crown, the "BRONZE", the 0 before 3,6 and 9, the Miyota movement. Of course, these are just my $0.02. I'm sure others have different opinions.


You mean non-superlumed dial 

Interesting how people have made comments about the water resistant rating quite often yet I truly wonder how many truly required it. 50m is enough for daily activities + swimming + the beach. And if you were really a diver, you wouldn't be using this as your backup timing device. It just seems to me a little like the whole megapixel argument with camera's, "Mine has 12MP, yours only has 6, mine must be better." And I think we all know there is more to a watch than how deep it can go and add in the likelihood that any of us would even utilise a watch to its depth rating.

But I agree that anything to do with design, its all about personal opinion and completely respect that.

Also, in terms of response, I had sent something off to Dion on the same morning I had received the email on the bronze, I only just got something back from him an hour ago, so I expect there must have been some backlog of emails somewhere.


----------



## curiousMan (Feb 9, 2011)

just ordered - Moana Pacific Diver instead of Bronze. Reason: not quite sure whether I'd wear bronze with brown on daily basis, which is what I plan. Also I really really want C3 on the dial too

BUT - on paper, errr.. on the screen the watch looks like a true collector piece, with all that wood, bronze etc - I'll anxiously wait for the first wave of unboxing photos


----------



## kingk (Jun 9, 2010)

Sin22 said:


> You mean non-superlumed dial
> 
> Interesting how people have made comments about the water resistant rating quite often yet I truly wonder how many truly required it. 50m is enough for daily activities + swimming + the beach. And if you were really a diver, you wouldn't be using this as your backup timing device. It just seems to me a little like the whole megapixel argument with camera's, "Mine has 12MP, yours only has 6, mine must be better." And I think we all know there is more to a watch than how deep it can go and add in the likelihood that any of us would even utilise a watch to its depth rating.
> 
> ...


I never noticed the 0 in front of the 3,6 & 9. But now that I have, it doesn't really bother me. I've this feeling that the 1000 pieces will sell pretty quickly tho...

To add on the response, I reckon there's some backlog too. But as long as it doesn't take Forever to get a reply, I'm cool with that.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

kingk said:


> I've this feeling that the 1000 pieces will sell pretty quickly tho...


The first run is actually 500 watches, the second 500 will be made before the years out, so the first run sell out could be closer than we think


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

Yes it could have a better WR, it could not have BRONZE written on the front But gentlemen find me a bronze watch that looks this good for under 400 USD . It has always amazed me how some other manufacturers charge 100's of dollars more for the same damn watch in bronze but Dion did not do this he is charging the same for this watch as he did for the PVD version that he made.......my only very minor complaint is it should have a brown strap. but no problem there as I have already priced a beautiful brown strap for it which I will order from Stone Creek Straps once I know the watch is coming. I also found a bronze buckle which I will also probably buy but I am still justifying the cost 92 euros is a lot of money for a buckle...but it will look great...


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

richc1958 said:


> Yes it could have a better WR, it could not have BRONZE written on the front But gentlemen find me a bronze watch that looks this good for under 400 USD . It has always amazed me how some other manufacturers charge 100's of dollars more for the same damn watch in bronze but Dion did not do this he is charging the same for this watch as he did for the PVD version that he made.......my only very minor complaint is it should have a brown strap. but no problem there as I have already priced a beautiful brown strap for it which I will order from Stone Creek Straps once I know the watch is coming. I also found a bronze buckle which I will also probably buy but I am still justifying the cost 92 euros is a lot of money for a buckle...but it will look great...


+1.

Dion emailed me a couple of days ago and he said that he's had a great response to the Bronze. I guess he's inundated with emails from interested customers and it has taken him a while to get through them all.

I am going to take a look at one in the flesh here in Auckland soon after the first batch is ready.

BTW I believe that the 0 before 3, 6 and 9 is inspired by the Anonimo Militare. I like it.:-!


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

curious1234 said:


> just ordered - Moana Pacific Diver instead of Bronze. Reason: not quite sure whether I'd wear bronze with brown on daily basis, which is what I plan. Also I really really want C3 on the dial too
> 
> BUT - on paper, errr.. on the screen the watch looks like a true collector piece, with all that wood, bronze etc - I'll anxiously wait for the first wave of unboxing photos


You'll be more than happy with your choice on the Moana Pacific Diver. Mine says hi...


----------



## curiousMan (Feb 9, 2011)

Spoonsey said:


> You'll be more than happy with your choice on the Moana Pacific Diver. Mine says hi...
> 
> View attachment 501087


Hi!  Very pretty, can't wait to send mine - maybe in a week or so...


----------



## Zarith (Nov 5, 2007)

Spoonsey said:


> BTW I believe that the 0 before 3, 6 and 9 is inspired by the Anonimo Militare. I like it.:-!


"Inspired" is an understatement. The whole dial is copied from Anonimo. Even the name and its typography are "anonimish"...


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Spoonsey said:


> I am going to take a look at one in the flesh here in Auckland soon after the first batch is ready.


Please take pictures when you do if Dion is ok with it!! Would be awesome to see "real world" shots. Can't wait for mine!

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

+1


strongergodzilla said:


> Please take pictures when you do if Dion is ok with it!! Would be awesome to see "real world" shots. Can't wait for mine!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## crc32 (Jan 10, 2007)

Can anyone tell from the pictures whether it will have a domed crystal like the previous regattare without bezel or a flat one like the moana diver? 

thanks,
chris


----------



## Pee Dee (Jul 21, 2011)

squeeze said:


> Looks great. Preordered one and looking forward to my first bronze watch. By the way, never experience buying from New Zealand before. How does Magrette ship?


I asked him earlier after I ordered mine...EMS


----------



## Pee Dee (Jul 21, 2011)

christian said:


> Can anyone tell from the pictures whether it will have a domed crystal like the previous regattare without bezel or a flat one like the moana diver?
> 
> thanks,
> chris


not sure but I really hope it will have a domed crystal too. If you notice the specs of the regattare moana pacific on their website, it only says "sapphire" no mention of whether it was domed but when it came out...it was domed! I hope this one will be domed too to keep the look of the earlier ragattare..(they used the same case shape so maybe they will use the same crystal too) I guess the easiest way to find out for sure is to email Dion later 

*Model:* Regattare Moana Pacific
*Movement: *21 jewels (Miyota) Automatic
*Case Diameter:* 44mm excluding the crown, polished Stainless Steel
*Crown:* Screw down
*Crystal:* Sapphire 
*Water-resistance: *3 ATM (approx 100ft)
*Strap:* 24mm Leather (black) 
*Buckle:* Polished stainless steel 
*Vintage Style Roll Case:* Canvas
*Limited Edition:* 500 pieces
SOLD OUT


----------



## Pee Dee (Jul 21, 2011)

We still have a couple of weeks to prepare our straps!!! I have been searching long and hard for a 24MM BRONZE BUCKLE but I could only find Simone's which will
cost so much - $140 after shipping?? ...for a watch under $400 i'm not buying it. (The case would have been different if I was using a Kazimon, Polluce, or even Helson and Benarus Bronzies)

Any luck with other options???


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

Pee Dee said:


> We still have a couple of weeks to prepare our straps!!! I have been searching long and hard for a 24MM BRONZE BUCKLE but I could only find Simone's which will
> cost so much - $140 after shipping?? ...for a watch under $400 i'm not buying it. (The case would have been different if I was using a Kazimon, Polluce, or even Helson and Benarus Bronzies)
> 
> Any luck with other options???


She also offers Brown PVD buckles, but those are $100 shipped. No other such luck finding bronze buckles.


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

Di Stefano Straps

What a great looking combo...


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

Inq said:


> Di Stefano Straps
> 
> What a great looking combo...


Heck the strap and buckle cost almost as much as the watch does......comes out with shipping 307.00 USD and the watch is only 385.00 USD. Heck the buckle is 132.00 USD shipped might do that a sit is the only one I can find anywhere...


----------



## Pee Dee (Jul 21, 2011)

Guys, I have just confirmed from Dion that the Bronze regattare will indeed have a DOMED SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL WITH AR COATING UNDERNEATH!!! just like the moana pacific version oh yeah


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

Pee Dee said:


> Guys, I have just confirmed from Dion that the Bronze regattare will indeed have a DOMED SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL WITH AR COATING UNDERNEATH!!! just like the moana pacific version oh yeah


The original Moan Pacific Regattare had the domed crystal, but the lack of AR coating was a problem. 
I am glad that Dion has added the AR coating.|>


----------



## Sampaio (May 9, 2011)

Well, mine is on the way too.
For that price you get a really nice bronze case, automatic movement (reliable), sapphire glass, really nice case back with the engraving in wood, a nice leather strap and a really cool watch. Cant go wrong i think! I would also liked more if they have kept the Regattare 2011 design, deeper case i think, looks better.
But the price/quality ratio is unbeatable.


----------



## ferro01 (Oct 26, 2008)

I am waiting too. Unti here the strap with a bronze buckle:


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

Ok, thats looks great!
Where did you get it, I want one. b-)

Thx.



ferro01 said:


> I am waiting too. Unti here the strap with a bronze buckle:


----------



## ferro01 (Oct 26, 2008)

i got it from a german strapmaker:

Willkommen auf der Startseite

But i think the buckle was the last one....


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

...


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

After seeing the new Steinhart Apollon that came out and which i want very badly i had to cancel something and it was this. I telling you this not for the cancelation but the great way Dion treated me. I emailed him this am and with 2 hours he refunded my deposit. That is a good man who takes care of his customers....will i buy this again maybe but if not this one of his others definitely.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Dion seems to really be a great guy! I saw the Apollon too and couldnt resist ordering. Now my bronze Regattare will have a companion lol



richc1958 said:


> After seeing the new Steinhart Apollon that came out and which i want very badly i had to cancel something and it was this. I telling you this not for the cancelation but the great way Dion treated me. I emailed him this am and with 2 hours he refunded my deposit. That is a good man who takes care of his customers....will i buy this again maybe but if not this one of his others definitely.


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

strongergodzilla said:


> Dion seems to really be a great guy! I saw the Apollon too and couldnt resist ordering. Now my bronze Regattare will have a companion lol


wife would have shot me dead...I have 2 new ones coming this week an H20 Kalmar and a New Lum Tec V1......so one had to go.......


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

I'm so glad I found this in time for the early bird price! I will have to do some selling for sure, but I think it will be well worth it as soon as the Magrette is in my hand. 

I had the Regattare a year ago and just never warmed up to it so I let it go. It just seemed to be missing something. Apparently that something was BRONZE!


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

The domed crystal is the cherry on top for me. I just placed my pre-order last night!


----------



## MikeAB (Jan 17, 2010)

I pre-ordered one a little over a week ago. I received an email from Dion the next day confirming my deposit and expected delivery date. I really never paid attention to Bronze watches until a few months ago. They caught my eye and decided that this was a good price.


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

I received my confirmation e-mail today as well. I have always been curious to test out a bronze but never wanted to lay down the cash that most command. The Regattare is the perfect option, because it looks great and comes from a respectful and regarded Company with a much lower cost.


----------



## Mr Pegs (Jan 22, 2011)

Ordered last week from Margrette Europe ( saves all the taxes as they are included) they are expecting the watch in The Netherlands on the 20th September buying a chocolate brown strap from BJ Straps should finish it off nicely


----------



## cthulu (Dec 4, 2008)

How did you order it from europe? I´m interested too.


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

cthulu said:


> How did you order it from europe? I´m interested too.


Here is the EU site.

Magrette Timepieces: high quality watches from New Zealand


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

These should be available soon its Sept 14....anyone heard any new news


----------



## drg (Feb 7, 2010)

did everyone get a confirmation e mail ? i recieved paypal paid confirmation but no other e mails


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

drg said:


> did everyone get a confirmation e mail ? i recieved paypal paid confirmation but no other e mails


I messaged Dion and received an email from him the other day, and he told me the Sept. 15th which is tomorrow, he wil start sending out the invoices.


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

LuvWatches14 said:


> I messaged Dion and received an email from him the other day, and he told me the Sept. 15th which is tomorrow, he wil start sending out the invoices.


Actually in NZ it is Sept 15 =)


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

richc1958 said:


> Actually in NZ it is Sept 15 =)


haha, I did not even think of that, so email should go out very soon!


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

LuvWatches14 said:


> haha, I did not even think of that, so email should go out very soon!


Very soon indeed! I received an email from Dion requesting the final payment early this morning.


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

fuzzyb said:


> Very soon indeed! I received an email from Dion requesting the final payment early this morning.


received mine also......I going to hold off to next week sending him his money as he as he says will be swamped....and honestly its already Friday there.


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

I just paid my balance, and can't wait to get it!

Having said that, I am now looking for straps to replace the standard black leather. Frankly, I do not really care for the way the stock black strap contrasts with the brown dial. It would be great to get a new band with a bronze buckle, but they seem to be few and far between. So far, I have found this site:

Magrette Limited Edition DStrap | Dutch Custom Made Straps

I have emailed them, and asked about ordering info and pricing. Here are some pics:



























Anyone else have any straps that they are considering and would like to post?  I would love to see them!


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

I picked up a brown Kain Heritage strap and should have my bronze buckle within the 2 weeks.

Looking forward to putting it all together with the watch.


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

erikclabaugh said:


> I just paid my balance, and can't wait to get it!
> 
> Having said that, I am now looking for straps to replace the standard black leather. Frankly, I do not really care for the way the stock black strap contrasts with the brown dial. It would be great to get a new band with a bronze buckle, but they seem to be few and far between.  So far, I have found this site:
> 
> ...


Straps are all over the bronze buckle now that different....some are being produced by a wus memebr and you can get them for 40.00  Pm strongergodzilla for details


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

fastward said:


> I picked up a brown Kain Heritage strap and should have my bronze buckle within the 2 weeks.
> 
> Looking forward to putting it all together with the watch.


from where did you get the buckle sir


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Just paid balance for mine as well, can't wait.
Then see what the strap and buckle looks like.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks Rich! Anyone interested shoot me a PM! Just paid my balance on this bronze beauty!



richc1958 said:


> Straps are all over the bronze buckle now that different....some are being produced by a wus memebr and you can get them for 40.00  Pm strongergodzilla for details


----------



## Mr Pegs (Jan 22, 2011)

For those ( if any purchased from Europe seems very few ) I have paid in full and received the following e-mail response   'I am expecting the watches coming Friday. Packing will be during the weekend. I expect to send all orders out on Monday' (that will Monday 09/19/11) can make my mind on buckle but ordered strap from BJ straps in chocolate hope this helps


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Zarith said:


> "Inspired" is an understatement. The whole dial is copied from Anonimo. Even the name and its typography are "anonimish"...


Hilarious, because everything Anonimo has ever done is a Panerai copy... I mean Anonimo was started by ex Panerai employees...


----------



## Sin22 (Jan 29, 2008)

erikclabaugh said:


> Hilarious, because everything Anonimo has ever done is a Panerai copy... I mean Anonimo was started by ex Panerai employees...


That's a bit of a stretch. Won't get into an argument here, but they are sufficiently different to not be a clone of Panerai besides the cushion mid-case.


----------



## Redd (Jan 22, 2011)

When these arrive I'd love to see members strap choices.  I'm very much in the camp that doesn't like the strap that comes with it and would appreciate alternative recommendations.


----------



## curiousMan (Feb 9, 2011)

yes, I'd like to hear about the overall look - would the watch bronze/brown combination go with e.g. bluish shirt? So far I love this look most (sold out):







Advice for Dion - bring it back


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

Redd said:


> When these arrive I'd love to see members strap choices. I'm very much in the camp that doesn't like the strap that comes with it and would appreciate alternative recommendations.


I ordered this from a man from your country makes great straps....at great prices









its the brown one....


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

I was thinking about swapping the strap on my MC Vodo. first to get an idea of the look.
But would like to see an aged bronze as this my change the look entirely.


----------



## Redd (Jan 22, 2011)

richc1958 said:


> I ordered this from a man from your country makes great straps....at great prices
> 
> View attachment 515784
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful looking strap and it would be nice to know who makes it.

On arrival I'm going try out this selection of Benarus straps.....


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm planning to pick up this strap for the magrette:


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

curious1234 said:


> yes, I'd like to hear about the overall look - would the watch bronze/brown combination go with e.g. bluish shirt? So far I love this look most (sold out):
> View attachment 515616
> 
> Advice for Dion - bring it back


+1 !

I actually asked him if they would bring back the Moana Pacific (almost the same as the one you posted) and he said nope!
But he also said they will bring us a new model like this one (with the polished case).
Only not before halfway next year.


----------



## alacarte (Dec 29, 2010)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> +1 !
> 
> I actually asked him if they would bring back the Moana Pacific (almost the same as the one you posted) and he said nope!
> But he also said they will bring us a new model like this one (with the polished case).
> Only not before halfway next year.


This magrette bronze has almost the same caseback as the moana pacific, only without the mother of pearl inlay in the wood. I kicked myself for missing out on the moana pacific (I specifically remembered more was available in July) and all of sudden it was sold out! Now the bronze is almost a god sent!


----------



## Dangerous9 (Jan 13, 2009)

I've got a great customer from Tel Aviv that is who's ordered a very special Swiss Ammo strap for his M Bronze. I'll mount it up to the watch and forward the hole package to him while He's in Paris this and next month. I'm really looking forward to seeing the watch and will do a complete slide show of the unboxing and the watch mounted up with the strap. Here's a glimps of the strap and YES, those are 9's NOT 6's:


----------



## drg (Feb 7, 2010)

LuvWatches14 said:


> I messaged Dion and received an email from him the other day, and he told me the Sept. 15th which is tomorrow, he wil start sending out the invoices.


should i be concerned if i have not recieved an invoice e mail yet 
????


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

well you should have received an invoice a few days ago, just send him a message, I am sure you will be ok.


----------



## drg (Feb 7, 2010)

LuvWatches14 said:


> well you should have received an invoice a few days ago, just send him a message, I am sure you will be ok.


thank you :-!


----------



## Sin22 (Jan 29, 2008)

Paid up already but has anybody received tracking info?


----------



## twylie (Jun 7, 2007)

Paid balance. No acknowledgement nor shipping info yet.


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

twylie said:


> Paid balance. No acknowledgement nor shipping info yet.


Per his email...

Please allow a few days for your watch to be shipped as it is the weekend coming up and everyone ones orders will be coming in at once. It will be a little hectic here for the next week so please be patient with us getting back to you.

Once your Magrette has been picked up we will send you your tracking or postal reference details.


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

just seen on another forum, first delivery in UK.
hopefully we will see more trickle out over here.

they're coming. :-!


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

sharkfin said:


> just seen on another forum, first delivery in UK.
> hopefully we will see more trickle out over here.
> 
> they're coming. :-!


That could have been from the EU site. They were going to start shipping yesterday.


----------



## drg (Feb 7, 2010)

drg said:


> thank you :-!


i e mail Dion

he replied right away and sent the link for balance payment

i should be all set ...

thanks for the help


----------



## SiebSp (Nov 1, 2006)

My Magrette Bronze arrived yesterday.
I put on the Di Stefano strap with bronze buckle, that I had already bought for it.
And now the waiting for further development of the patina.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Holy moly that watch is gorgeous!!!


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

Very very nice.....I just ordered a Di Stefano strap with bronze buckle the Michelangelo to go with mine ...now seeing it I want it very badly.....









this will work nicely


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

After seing that picture, I really wish it came smaller. 38mm would be great, but I would probably settle for 40mm...


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Thhe only thing about those is I heard the di Stefano buckles are lacquered over and wont patina?



richc1958 said:


> Very very nice.....I just ordered a Di Stefano strap with bronze buckle the Michelangelo to go with mine ...now seeing it I want it very badly.....
> 
> this will work nicely


Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

strongergodzilla said:


> Thhe only thing about those is I heard the di Stefano buckles are lacquered over and wont patina?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


I will let you know when I receive it next week


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

richc1958 said:


> I will let you know when I receive it next week


Have you received a shipping update on your magrette? I wish I was in Europe right now!!

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## slooowr6 (Apr 23, 2009)

RTea said:


> I wish they upgraded the movement to the 9015. I had the original SS version and the second hand stutter was terrible. I wanted to like it so bad but that second hand drove me nuts.
> 
> Super duper price for a bronze watch though!
> 
> Edit: just noticed they took off the second hand, doh, even worse than the second hand stutter!


That's the reason I sold mine immediately after I got my SS version. Can't stand the second hand. If they put in a 9015 I'll get one for sure.


----------



## Mr Pegs (Jan 22, 2011)

Mine has arrived today it has little birth marks as in patina has started this watch is great value for money been wanting a bronze for a while but some prices are a little to high. I have made many many attempts to up-load a picture but appears to be a problem and cant work it out sadly


----------



## JoeC. (Sep 30, 2007)

If anyone can post some wrist shots and their initial impressions I'd really appreciate it. I sent my deposit in about two weeks ago but I'm still on the fence about this one. My Tsunami should also be arriving this week so I'm probably feeling a bit guilty about getting two watches in as many weeks !
Best,
Joe


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Mr Pegs said:


> Mine has arrived today it has little birth marks as in patina has started this watch is great value for money been wanting a bronze for a while but some prices are a little to high. I have made many many attempts to up-load a picture but appears to be a problem and cant work it out sadly


Where are you located MrPegs? I'm awaiting mine, anxiously! !

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

strongergodzilla said:


> Have you received a shipping update on your magrette? I wish I was in Europe right now!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


No not yet but I have been talking to Dion as i want to purchase that fancy wood box he makes and he gave me the price and I asked him to invoice it via pay pal and asked about the Bronze.......


----------



## twylie (Jun 7, 2007)

richc1958 said:


> Very very nice.....I just ordered a Di Stefano strap with bronze buckle the Michelangelo to go with mine ...now seeing it I want it very badly.....
> 
> View attachment 518863
> 
> ...


gorgeous. Painful to think the strap is 3/4 the cost of the watch, but it'll work nicely on some of my other pieces.


----------



## Mr Pegs (Jan 22, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> Where are you located MrPegs? I'm awaiting mine, anxiously! !
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


 UK ordered from Netherlands taxes all in saved all that customs stuff and on occasions handling fees the watch is excellent you will not be disappointed!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr Pegs said:


> UK ordered from Netherlands taxes all in saved all that customs stuff and on occasions handling fees the watch is excellent you will not be disappointed!


If I'd had known about NL branch might have had mine then. Still no tracking no., then could be customs delay into UK...blah.
Can't wait to get it though.
How does the standard strap look btw , or is it straight on brown/bronze ?

edit. tracking no. recieved 22nd.


----------



## Mr Pegs (Jan 22, 2011)

arktika1148 said:


> If I'd had known about NL branch might have had mine then. Still no tracking no., then could be customs delay into UK...blah.
> Can't wait to get it though.
> How does the standard strap look btw , or is it straight on brown/bronze ?
> 
> edit. tracking no. recieved 22nd.


 2 days to arrive tracking /insured, no custom fees or delay the strap will be changing ordered chocolate brown from BJ straps black one doesn't do it for me hope this helps


----------



## SiebSp (Nov 1, 2006)

JoeC. said:


> If anyone can post some wrist shots and their initial impressions I'd really appreciate it. I sent my deposit in about two weeks ago but I'm still on the fence about this one. My Tsunami should also be arriving this week so I'm probably feeling a bit guilty about getting two watches in as many weeks !
> Best,
> Joe


If you look *back* one page in this thread you will see my wrist shot. I hope it qualifies..... :roll:


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mine shipped yesterday in the Kauri box that I purchased yesterday I just had to have one of these pieces of art....it saved on shipping to do it this way.....I will let you all know how long it takes to get to the US when it arrives..still no tracking update as it left last night and just it early Friday (about 9 AM)Am over there...


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

twylie said:


> gorgeous. Painful to think the strap is 3/4 the cost of the watch, but it'll work nicely on some of my other pieces.


So true but what the heck it will also look good on my next bronze that will cost a lot more that the strap is worth......


----------



## amers (Nov 5, 2008)

richc1958 said:


> Very very nice.....I just ordered a Di Stefano strap with bronze buckle the Michelangelo to go with mine ...now seeing it I want it very badly.....
> 
> View attachment 518863
> 
> ...


Rich,

Just an FYI and do a search for my previous posts on the bronze buckle. She coats the buckle in some type of clear coating to delay the effects of patina.....Over time due to wear it will start to come off and look ugly....My advice is as soon as you notice that, take soap and water and start cleaning/removing the coating with your finger nail or a brush....I "think" I posted a photo of this in the Anonimo forum.

Note the underside of the buckle facing your wrist will turn greenish....Which I think is cool.

I hope that #55 is still treating you well 

/Amer


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

amers said:


> Rich,
> 
> Just an FYI and do a search for my previous posts on the bronze buckle. She coats the buckle in some type of clear coating to delay the effects of patina.....Over time due to wear it will start to come off and look ugly....My advice is as soon as you notice that, take soap and water and start cleaning/removing the coating with your finger nail or a brush....I "think" I posted a photo of this in the Anonimo forum.
> 
> ...


55 is doing great and will never ever leave me.......now if I could get that damn bracelet form Steinhart they have them but not listed yet...I have sent Simona an email asking about the coating on the buckle....I will let you know what she says.....


----------



## SiebSp (Nov 1, 2006)

amers said:


> Rich,
> 
> Just an FYI and do a search for my previous posts on the bronze buckle. She coats the buckle in some type of clear coating to delay the effects of patina.....Over time due to wear it will start to come off and look ugly....My advice is as soon as you notice that, take soap and water and start cleaning/removing the coating with your finger nail or a brush....I "think" I posted a photo of this in the Anonimo forum.
> 
> ...


I've noticed that too. I have polished the coating off with a fine nail polisher (not a file). Gives the buckle a brushed look.
Now let the patina begin! ;-)
I've left the underside untouched, to avoid possible skin irritation.


----------



## amers (Nov 5, 2008)

SiebSp said:


> I've noticed that too. I have polished the coating off with a fine nail polisher (not a file). Gives the buckle a brushed look.
> Now let the patina begin! ;-)
> I've left the underside untouched, to avoid possible skin irritation.


Awesome....Look for my photo's on a previous thread via search....The coloring with coating is going to look horrible....So be prepared....I don't "think" you will have skin irritation issues though. It may turn green but that is about it. The latest gen Anonimo use a bronze caseback now.


----------



## amers (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok I found my link on Simona's buckles....

It looks bad with the coating, but once you remove the coating it looks great

I took various pictures as well as side by side w and w/out the coating.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f16/bron...se-mini-review-aftermarket-straps-527122.html

/Amer


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

amers said:


> Awesome....Look for my photo's on a previous thread via search....The coloring with coating is going to look horrible....So be prepared....I don't "think" you will have skin irritation issues though. It may turn green but that is about it. The latest gen Anonimo use a bronze caseback now.


I have a Simona on my 1500b. I buffed the clear-coat off with a 4-grit fingernail board. This watch has a bronze case-back and where the watch and buckle contact skin I was getting dark spots but no irritation, so made a strap for it:


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

amers said:


> Ok I found my link on Simona's buckles....
> 
> It looks bad with the coating, but once you remove the coating it looks great
> 
> ...


Thanks Amers.....I will give it some time and see what happens....but will eventually remove the coating and she did verify it has a coating applied to it.......any ideas on how to remove


----------



## amers (Nov 5, 2008)

richc1958 said:


> Thanks Amers.....I will give it some time and see what happens....but will eventually remove the coating and she did verify it has a coating applied to it.......any ideas on how to remove


Rich,

Timesofplenty's post above my last post has an idea that worked. I basically started once the coating started to peel....used my finger nail and dishwashing soap to remove the coating...I also used a tooth brush for the corners.


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

amers said:


> Rich,
> 
> Timesofplenty's post above my last post has an idea that worked. I basically started once the coating started to peel....used my finger nail and dishwashing soap to remove the coating...I also used a tooth brush for the corners.


thanks


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

Received my Regattare Bronze on Friday and really love it in the flesh ( sorry, on the flesh). It has a nice heft to it, and you can get a sense of the likely patina if you squint . Straight on to an antique brown strap I had lying around. I'm looking at alternatives, especially bronze buckles, but the investment seem rather high 

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

PM me for bronze buckle details :-!



ttimbo said:


> Received my Regattare Bronze on Friday and really love it in the flesh ( sorry, on the flesh). It has a nice heft to it, and you can get a sense of the likely patina if you squint . Straight on to an antique brown strap I had lying around. I'm looking at alternatives, especially bronze buckles, but the investment seem rather high
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

Mine came today in the morning...

The watch came in a black leather strap... not the best strap combo for the watch so I quickly changed it to a BJ strap that I had from my previous batch of straps and I think it matches this watch perfectly. The shade of the brown of the strap is nearly identical to the brown on the dial and the stitching is bronze color too! And I just ordered a bronze buckle for the watch from a fellow WUS member...

























With my other Magrette Regattare...


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

I love this watch. I keep wanting one but they are so large...

Incredible look though. Worth well over the ~$400 they are charging. Well, at least if it had a better movement. Though who cares when you don't have a second hand?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Dang! Where is mine lol? Im in so cal too! Awesome looking pair of magrettes!!


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

strongergodzilla said:


> Dang! Where is mine lol? Im in so cal too! Awesome looking pair of magrettes!!


Mine is in Customs near LAX....well only an hour and half from me (with no traffic of course) got there early am today


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

thsiao said:


> Mine came today in the morning...
> 
> The watch came in a black leather strap... not the best strap combo for the watch so I quickly changed it to a BJ strap that I had from my previous batch of straps and I think it matches this watch perfectly. The shade of the brown of the strap is nearly identical to the brown on the dial and the stitching is bronze color too! And I just ordered a bronze buckle for the watch from a fellow WUS member...


Did they charge you any taxes......


----------



## mondocheesemonster (Aug 21, 2011)

thsiao said:


> Mine came today in the morning...
> 
> The watch came in a black leather strap... not the best strap combo for the watch so I quickly changed it to a BJ strap that I had from my previous batch of straps and I think it matches this watch perfectly. The shade of the brown of the strap is nearly identical to the brown on the dial and the stitching is bronze color too! And I just ordered a bronze buckle for the watch from a fellow WUS member...
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic! May I know what's your wrist size! Would love to pick up one of the Regattares, but not in bronze - guess I'll have to wait for the next model to be released; not a fan of bronze


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

richc1958 said:


> Did they charge you any taxes......


No.



mondocheesemonster said:


> Looks fantastic! May I know what's your wrist size! Would love to pick up one of the Regattares, but not in bronze - guess I'll have to wait for the next model to be released; not a fan of bronze


My wrist size is about 6.5" and I think that 44mm looks just fine... I even have 47mm watches that I think still look ok depending on the case design.

To anyone interested in the unwrapping photos here are some I took today during mines... enjoy.

Not much to complain about the watch, except that the box in which the watch came in is a bit on the cheap side but I'm ok with it since I don't really ever use the watch boxes and again, for the price I wasn't expecting a crazy box. Oh, I guess I should also say that I am not sure why Magrette decided to pair this watch with the black strap it came with because it is hideous IMHO... doesn't match the watch at all.


----------



## lostguy (Sep 20, 2011)

Love the look of this watch. It's a shame they don't do the non-bronze version. The Regattare 2011 is not as pretty.

If you like bronze, this is pretty awesome at the price point.


----------



## rmahoney (May 22, 2010)

strongergodzilla said:


> Dang! Where is mine lol? Im in so cal too! Awesome looking pair of magrettes!!


I paid on 9/18 and haven't heard a whisper. Hearing that others from the states have gotten theirs is getting me antsy!

Bob


----------



## Sin22 (Jan 29, 2008)

Anyone who still has not received tracking, drop Dion a note and remind him. I just did and 10mins later I received tracking that its been sent out. I think they got a little behind and frazzled.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

I did this a few days ago, and can confirm this. My watch was sent out on tuesday of last week but I didnt get my tracking number until I asked Dion, but I agree with Sin22, they most likely got bogged down with all the shipping. Mine should be here tomorrow 



Sin22 said:


> Anyone who still has not received tracking, drop Dion a note and remind him. I just did and 10mins later I received tracking that its been sent out. I think they got a little behind and frazzled.


----------



## Sin22 (Jan 29, 2008)

strongergodzilla said:


> I did this a few days ago, and can confirm this. My watch was sent out on tuesday of last week but I didnt get my tracking number until I asked Dion, but I agree with Sin22, they most likely got bogged down with all the shipping. Mine should be here tomorrow


Unfortunately, my case was he completely forgot and only shipped it today...:|


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

strongergodzilla said:


> I did this a few days ago, and can confirm this. My watch was sent out on tuesday of last week but I didnt get my tracking number until I asked Dion, but I agree with Sin22, they most likely got bogged down with all the shipping. Mine should be here tomorrow


Hopefully mine will be also as it left customs this afternoon


----------



## mondocheesemonster (Aug 21, 2011)

lostguy said:


> Love the look of this watch. It's a shame they don't do the non-bronze version. The Regattare 2011 is not as pretty.
> 
> If you like bronze, this is pretty awesome at the price point.


Exactly my thoughts! Would spring at a re-issue (or updated) run of the PVD / Moana Pacific Regattare... Dropped Dion an email, will wait to see what he says about it!


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

mondocheesemonster said:


> Exactly my thoughts! Would spring at a re-issue (or updated) run of the PVD / Moana Pacific Regattare... Dropped Dion an email, will wait to see what he says about it!


Back on August 4 2011 Dion sent out an email to those you had expressed interest in the PVD Moana Pacific Regattare and that this was the last batch ever to be made and demand was high so email him and ask.....


----------



## mondocheesemonster (Aug 21, 2011)

richc1958 said:


> Back on August 4 2011 Dion sent out an email to those you had expressed interest in the PVD Moana Pacific Regattare and that this was the last batch ever to be made and demand was high so email him and ask.....


Ah nuts, I hope I didn't miss the boat! Emailed him last Fri, give that man some time to respond, haha! Looks like my bank account's going to suffer again if there's another wave coming


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

mondocheesemonster said:


> Ah nuts, I hope I didn't miss the boat! Emailed him last Fri, give that man some time to respond, haha! Looks like my bank account's going to suffer again if there's another wave coming


also said these were it no more after these were gone


----------



## lostguy (Sep 20, 2011)

mondocheesemonster said:


> Exactly my thoughts! Would spring at a re-issue (or updated) run of the PVD / Moana Pacific Regattare... Dropped Dion an email, will wait to see what he says about it!


Yep, the Regattare 2011 is too clean looking in my opinion . This Bronze edition has a much nicer, retro looking design. Bring back the Moana Pacific!


----------



## amers (Nov 5, 2008)

thsiao said:


> No.
> 
> My wrist size is about 6.5" and I think that 44mm looks just fine... I even have 47mm watches that I think still look ok depending on the case design.
> 
> ...


He uses that box for most of his watches and he explains why on his site....It's an "Eco" pine box


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mine arrived this am and truly this is a great watch for the money. In fact there is some of the patina already taking place....here is some pics....

























Had to get one of these


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

Congrats guys.

No reply, no tracking, no bronzie. :-(
No love for Canada. ???


----------



## alacarte (Dec 29, 2010)

Ditto. No replies to email, no tracking number. And I paid 30mins after Dion sent me the email on 15 Sep.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Mine arrived today, and it's pretty awesome. Ill post a review later or tomorrow along with some pictures. Check out the AR coating and the hands just catching the light. Interesting watch from all angles










Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

richc1958 said:


> Mine arrived this am and truly this is a great watch for the money. In fact there is some of the patina already taking place....here is some pics....


I presume yours will patina faster since you live near the ocean?


----------



## twylie (Jun 7, 2007)

sharkfin said:


> Congrats guys.
> 
> No reply, no tracking, no bronzie. :-(





alacarte said:


> Ditto. No replies to email, no tracking number.


same here. sent email yesterday this time and no response or acknowledgement.


----------



## antt (Oct 26, 2009)

Has anyone managed to order one in the last few days? The link on their page to the pre-order doesn't work anymore, so I'm wondering if I'm missing some other page or what?


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

I suspect the current tranche of the production run may have been fulfilled. Magrette is a small company. In my experience Dion offers excellent customer service. I suspect the large response to the bronze model has been rather time-consuming, and he will be in touch with people as he gets on top of things. Plus, the Rugby World Cup is on in NZ, where rugby is akin to a religion!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## raymansg (Apr 13, 2011)

Same for me but Dion replied and mine left NZ Tuesday morning. Shd be today or tom, depending on the postal services in Singapore. Singpost's 'courier' services a little slow. I do wish Magrette had some matching leather straps though, absolutely love their leathers .. But personally, I prefer a colour closer to the bronze. But it just adds to the fun, searching for the strap after 

Updated with pics of my piece ...


----------



## Zarith (Nov 5, 2007)

ttimbo said:


> I suspect the current tranche of the production run may have been fulfilled.


I think you are right. The first batch must be sold out.

Stephan from Magrette.eu had only one left (that I grabbed directly :-d)


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

alacarte said:


> Ditto. No replies to email, no tracking number. And I paid 30mins after Dion sent me the email on 15 Sep.


 Nothing for me either. At least we are not alone. I guess we just need to be patient.


----------



## kingk (Jun 9, 2010)

Mr Rick said:


> Nothing for me either. At least we are not alone. I guess we just need to be patient.


Yup patience......I need to stop reading this thread and finding out that more and more people are getting/have gotten theirs....

*deep breaths*


----------



## wilko (Aug 20, 2011)

paid for mine on the 15th.got the tracking number a little while ago.had e-mailed dion,and he says they are very busy with all the orders.


----------



## rmahoney (May 22, 2010)

wilko said:


> paid for mine on the 15th.got the tracking number a little while ago.had e-mailed dion,and he says they are very busy with all the orders.


I can appreciate they are busy but at least respond to emails!

Bob


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2006)

*Just arrived - Pics!*

This is for anybody who is waiting for the Magrette










































It's only been on my wrist for an hour so I really can't provide a full review but for now "damn this is nice" should just about cover it!  Thanks for looking Dave


----------



## rmahoney (May 22, 2010)

*Re: Just arrived - Pics!*

That's the strap it should have come with! What is it, it's gorgeous!

Bob


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Just arrived - Pics!*

Been wearing mine non stop since I got it two days ago, some shots to show just how much patina has developed for me already!! Sea air does the trick in no time. Note, the grey sky and my cell phones white balance make the AR coating look a little weird, its definitely not that purple :think:


----------



## Sin22 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Just arrived - Pics!*

Got mine. Bunch of pics in this thread


----------



## raymansg (Apr 13, 2011)

#430 has landed. Yeah, the crown's a little small and hard to grip.
Understated but then again, that's what a loud band is for ... time to go hunting for one.
:-!


----------



## alacarte (Dec 29, 2010)

raymansg said:


> #430 has landed. Yeah, the crown's a little small and hard to grip.
> Understated but then again, that's what a loud band is for ... time to go hunting for one.
> :-!


Can I ask if yours was delivered by singpost or speedpost and was there any GST?


----------



## SBC (Jul 31, 2011)

There she is :-D


----------



## rmahoney (May 22, 2010)

SBC said:


> There she is :-D


That's a great looking band, what kind is it?

Bob


----------



## kwang007 (Jul 13, 2009)

sharkfin said:


> Congrats guys.
> 
> No reply, no tracking, no bronzie. :-(
> No love for Canada. ???


I know.. I'm in Ontario still no watch


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

This just arrived.


----------



## ReplayQ (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Just arrived - Pics!*



strongergodzilla said:


> Been wearing mine non stop since I got it two days ago, some shots to show just how much patina has developed for me already!! Sea air does the trick in no time. Note, the grey sky and my cell phones white balance make the AR coating look a little weird, its definitely not that purple :think:


amazing pics, what strap are u using?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Just arrived - Pics!*

im using a 24mm isofrane



ReplayQ said:


> amazing pics, what strap are u using?


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Just arrived - Pics!*

Some new pics with the strap and bronze buckle I bought from Simona Straps....best dang strap i ever bought..did have to remove the coating on the buckle which I did and then i used the egg method on the buckle to get rit of the gold look not to the watch just the buckle... impressive customer service also received this in 3 days from Italy...and Simona responds quickly to your emails...


----------



## SiebSp (Nov 1, 2006)

Some new pictures. Both the watch and the strap look a little bit more "aged" now.

Greetings,
Sieb

----m(^0^)m----


----------



## Zarith (Nov 5, 2007)

Got mine today from Magrette Europe.Thanks to Stephan's excellent service, it took less than 3 days to receive it. I contacted him Tuesday evening, paid Wednesday, and the watch is now on my wrist. That's the luxury of a local distributor. No time wasted, no custom and VAT issues. Other micro watch companies should learn from it and get distributors instead of wasting everybody's time... 

I think the packaging is great. I like the smell of pine wood, and a canvas roll pouch is always more useful than a large case. The warranty flyer is also well done, very elegant. This packaging is original and was prepared with care. I appreciate that. 

The watch itself is what I expected: a cool affordable bronze watch :-!

I was really impressed by the domed crystal. It creates very nice reflections/refractions. I wish Magrette would have used a different dial though. The Anonimo influence is too strong in my opinion. But it's not a big deal...

Thankfully there is no second hand. I find the irregular second hand frequency of the Miyota 8215 extremely annoying to look at. 

The bronze case, the highlight of the watch, look fantastic. It's still too shiny right now, but I'm sure that in a few week it'll get a nice patina. The finish is rather rough, there are irregularities here and there and some angles seems too smooth (especially on the sides of the lugs), but that was to be expected at this price. It actually doesn't bother me at all. It makes the watch look even more vintage! 

Overall a very nice watch. I'm impatient to see it get old and grainy 

Does anyone have also the steel Regattare? and wouldn't mind making a few comparative shots? It seems the case shape is slightly different, with less details. Am I right?


----------



## SBC (Jul 31, 2011)

Its a vintage WWII strap I bought off ebay. It also have a bronze insert for one of the keepers but its great for show and not for wear. Some kid making straps as a hobby had it up and I was one of his first customers. Love the look and the smell of old leather.


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

Just received my bronze buckles, so onto the strap it goes.


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

fastward said:


> Just received my bronze buckles, so onto the strap it goes.


awesome, looks great!
I may have to go for one of these.


----------



## marnix.moed (Oct 5, 2010)

Congrats all and nice pictures! Seeing them, I don't get why Magrette didn't supply it with a brown one in the first place. I like the flexibility of the strap, just the color doesn't fit with the case and dial. And of course the buckle... but a replacement is coming.

I am considering the gold plate of PVD the crown in a tone like the hands. Or would you leave the crown in stainless steel?


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

Great news!!!!!

Just got the notice that my Magrette Regattare Bronze wiil be going out in Mondays post.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

A few of you guys might be pretty happy to see this, I just got back from a visit to the factory. prototypes  pre - clean up, tumbling finishing, etc.


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> A few of you guys might be pretty happy to see this, I just got back from a visit to the factory. Prototype bronze pre-v, you can see the original in the picture too.


Oh boy!! Looking good.


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

marnix.moed said:


> Congrats all and nice pictures! Seeing them, I don't get why Magrette didn't supply it with a brown one in the first place. I like the flexibility of the strap, just the color doesn't fit with the case and dial. And of course the buckle... but a replacement is coming.
> 
> I am considering the gold plate of PVD the crown in a tone like the hands. Or would you leave the crown in stainless steel?


I actually emailed Dion and requested a tan strap instead of the black.
He was more than willing to accommodate my request, but I ended up ordering an additional strap.

Here is the shot of the OEM tan strap.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

wow that looks great!!



fastward said:


> I actually emailed Dion and requested a tan strap instead of the black.
> He was more than willing to accommodate my request, but I ended up ordering an additional strap.


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

strongergodzilla said:


> A few of you guys might be pretty happy to see this, I just got back from a visit to the factory. Prototype bronze pre-v, you can see the original in the picture too.


Looks outstanding......cant wait to receive mine....


----------



## euthymic (Jun 1, 2007)

I got the same note.

I wonder if they will be on the same boat/plane since mine is coming to the OC as well 


Mr Rick said:


> Great news!!!!!
> 
> Just got the notice that my Magrette Regattare Bronze wiil be going out in Mondays post.


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

fastward said:


> I actually emailed Dion and requested a tan strap instead of the black.
> He was more than willing to accommodate my request, but I ended up ordering an additional strap.
> 
> Here is the shot of the OEM tan strap.


Looks good on the tan. I discussed this with Dion, too, but I didn't think the tan would work.

Anyway, I have an antique brown awaiting that good-looking bronze buckle !!!


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

ttimbo said:


> Looks good on the tan. I discussed this with Dion, too, but I didn't think the tan would work.
> 
> Anyway, I have an antique brown awaiting that good-looking bronze buckle !!!


The tan works better than the black, but brown beats them both.


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Magrette Regattare Bronze #362 on vintage ammo strap from jswing.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

BigBandito said:


> Magrette Regattare Bronze #362 on vintage ammo strap from jswing.


Wow, that watch is quite the looker on that strap!

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## rmahoney (May 22, 2010)

Still no word on my watch....

Bob


----------



## twylie (Jun 7, 2007)

rmahoney said:


> Still no word on my watch....
> 
> Bob


x2. Disappointing given how responsive he was when I paid the deposit.


----------



## antt (Oct 26, 2009)

I managed to get word from Dion that there are some left in the initial 500 run, but they aren't quite ready yet, so he is holding off on deposits at the moment until they're finalised.


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

twylie said:


> x2. Disappointing given how responsive he was when I paid the deposit.


+3

Sent a few emails, no replies to any. :-(
Asked some valid questions, no answers.

WTF?

:-|


----------



## LexusAussie (Jun 23, 2011)

Mine is in the post at present. Give Dion a chance. I suspect they have been pretty busy. I haven't had any problems with emails to him.


----------



## pierre7891 (Dec 3, 2010)

Mine arrived today

It sits on a strap from a local Swedish strap maker And I can't wait for my bronze buckles to arrive!

A crapy pic but better than nothing


----------



## PecosBill (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Magrette REGATTARE Bronze just released (received in Canada)*

Hi,

Just to say I received my bronze (#76) today in Canada.

Although I'm having an issue. I wound the watch but I can't seem to set the time. The crown is a bit wobbly when pulled to the farthest position and when I turn it it "clicks" every half turn or so.

Do I have a problem or am I missing something?

Thanks all.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

PecosBill said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just to say I received my bronze (#76) today in Canada.
> 
> ...


You probably have it in the date adjustment setting, pull it out one more position. The dial doesnt show it, but the movement does have a date function under there.

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## PecosBill (Sep 26, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> You probably have it in the date adjustment setting, pull it out one more position. The dial doest show it, but the movement does have a date function under there.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


That appeared to be the problem! I'm all set and feel a bit foolish.


----------



## drg (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you Dion ... I received mine today !! (#008)


it's beautiful. great job !


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

PecosBill said:


> That appeared to be the problem! I'm all set and feel a bit foolish.


No foolishness at all. Who wants to be pulling and yanking at their crown, you really have no reason to assume that there would be multiple crown positions with this watch.

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Magrette REGATTARE Bronze just released (received in Canada)*



PecosBill said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just to say I received my bronze (#76) today in Canada.


Hi Bill, congrats!
Can I ask how long did shipping take you?

I just got word mine is on its way. Tracking is horrible with its weak updates.
Just wanna know an eta on when it lands.

thx.
Dave


----------



## PecosBill (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Magrette REGATTARE Bronze just released (received in Canada)*



sharkfin said:


> Hi Bill, congrats!
> Can I ask how long did shipping take you?
> 
> I just got word mine is on its way. Tracking is horrible with its weak updates.
> ...


Hey Dave,

It was one week from being sent to arrival. The tracking wasn't very helpful... It only updated 3 times (left NZ, arrived overseas and held for clearance). 
I'm not complaining though, one week is pretty quick and I'm very happy with the watch!

-Bill


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Magrette REGATTARE Bronze just released (received in Canada)*



PecosBill said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> It was one week from being sent to arrival. The tracking wasn't very helpful... It only updated 3 times (left NZ, arrived overseas and held for clearance).
> I'm not complaining though, one week is pretty quick and I'm very happy with the watch!
> ...


Ok, it'll be a long week. hehe.

Thanks Bill.
cheers, Dave


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Magrette REGATTARE Bronze just released (received in Canada)*

I'm wearing mine today and noticed that the patina is developing mostly on the sides of the case, most visible on the case side next to the crown.


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Magrette REGATTARE Bronze just released (received in Canada)*



thsiao said:


> I'm wearing mine today and noticed that the patina is developing mostly on the sides of the case, most visible on the case side next to the crown.


Wow, the benefits of living on the coast of an ocean.
Amazing how fast it develops.

Not sure if any will develop here in central Canada. No coast for me.


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

For those of you looking for brown leather strap options for the Bronze, there is a great range at Panatime and at pretty good prices.

24mm XL Straps


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Magrette REGATTARE Bronze just released (received in Canada)*



sharkfin said:


> Wow, the benefits of living on the coast of an ocean.
> Amazing how fast it develops.
> 
> Not sure if any will develop here in central Canada. No coast for me.


Here are some before and after...
Brand new / 12 days later.

























Hard to see in the pics but you can tell that the watch is not as bright / shinny as it used to be... most of the patina is developing on the sides of the case... and most evident near the crown.


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

I received mine today. I'll be adding a Crown and Buckle strap and a bronze buckle to accent it.


----------



## Mr Pegs (Jan 22, 2011)

Mr Rick said:


> I received mine today. I'll be adding a Crown and Buckle strap and a bronze buckle to accent it.


 Stunning picture wish I could take them like this


----------



## ReplayQ (Sep 13, 2011)

Trying to pre-order this watch, magrette havent been responding to my e-mails for like 2 weeks... amazing customer service...


----------



## BezelSpinner (Aug 1, 2011)

ReplayQ said:


> Trying to pre-order this watch, magrette havent been responding to my e-mails for like 2 weeks... amazing customer service...


It's my understanding that Dion has been working hard to get the first wave of bronzes out. I received an auto-reply today to an email I sent him stating that Magrette would be on holiday through 18 Oct.


----------



## antt (Oct 26, 2009)

ReplayQ said:


> Trying to pre-order this watch, magrette havent been responding to my e-mails for like 2 weeks... amazing customer service...


I got an email a week ago from Dion stating that they were waiting for another batch to be delivered, and they weren't taking deposits until they had arrived. At the time he mentioned this would be a few weeks away. So in a week or so they may be ready to start taking deposits again.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Unadulterated bronze buckle fresh from production, before hitting any tumbling, cleanup, finishing etc. Totally AWESOME


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

Awesome, indeed! How is the timing for delivery looking?

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

Cool!!!b-)b-)b-)b-)b-)b-) Anxiously waiting.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

I ordered them on wednesday of last week, so everything is right on schedule. Around a few weeks, until all the sizes and styles are produced, tumbled, etc, and ready to ship!



ttimbo said:


> Awesome, indeed! How is the timing for delivery looking?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## paulie485 (May 18, 2011)

I've been living with mine for a little over a week now, and I thought I would address some of the recent questions in this thread: 

Shipping was four days from New Zealand to Alaska
The movement seems to be dead accurate. It ran quite fast for a couple of days. I gave it a couple of brisk whacks on the palm of my had (in case the hairspring was hung) and it settled right down. It seems to keep time precisely to the minute. I'm enjoying the lack of a second hand because it eliminates all the angst about how many seconds per day . . .
At first I had a hard time with not being able to set the time - then realized that the clicking sound is indeed the unused date function. You just have to pull the crown out to the end.
There is a bit of wobble in the crown when it is on the last stop, but it's not too bad. The crown seats easily and firmly.
If you shake the watch next to your ear you can clearly hear the sound of the movement winding itself up. I'm not sure if that is normal - I haven't heard it on any of my other watches. Will have to check the others - maybe I just haven't listened.
In just a week I'm starting to see a change in the color. I do live by the ocean, but I also wonder if just the normal salt from my skin is having an effect also.
It needs a brown strap and bronze buckle. I am on the lookout for an inexpensive vintage-style strap and bronze buckle. What suggestions are out there?
Overall impression - very favorable. I'm really enjoying the simplicity and uniqueness of the watch. For any WIS who are on the fence, I say go for it. At the price, it is one heckuva bargain.


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

paulie485 said:


> I've been living with mine for a little over a week now, and I thought I would address some of the recent questions in this thread:
> 
> Shipping was four days from New Zealand to Alaska
> The movement seems to be dead accurate. It ran quite fast for a couple of days. I gave it a couple of brisk whacks on the palm of my had (in case the hairspring was hung) and it settled right down. It seems to keep time precisely to the minute. I'm enjoying the lack of a second hand because it eliminates all the angst about how many seconds per day . . .
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Try Crown & Buckle for a strap, and bronze buckles as mentioned by others in this thread.


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

wow this is a lot faster than I thought...thanks for all the hard work.....


----------



## Zarith (Nov 5, 2007)

paulie485 said:


> If you shake the watch next to your ear you can clearly hear the sound of the movement winding itself up. I'm not sure if that is normal - I haven't heard it on any of my other watches. Will have to check the others - maybe I just haven't listened.


Don't worry about that ;-)

This Miyota movement is noisy. It has a very loose unidirectional rotor. In large cases this rotor sounds like rolling marbles.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Very nice watch, especially for the door price.
I wasn't able to read every post in this thread... does this watch have heft in the hand?

Thanks,


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

paulie485 said:


> ... I'm enjoying the lack of a second hand because it eliminates all the angst about how many seconds per day . . .


I have to completely agree. I tend to be obsessed about a movement's accuracy when the watch has the seconds hand. But I had a Panerai Base that didn't have one, and while wearing it I had a different mentality -- it's a lot more liberating not to worry about accuracy.

Very nice watch, the MR bronze!

Best,


----------



## marnix.moed (Oct 5, 2010)

strongergodzilla said:


> I ordered them on wednesday of last week, so everything is right on schedule. Around a few weeks, until all the sizes and styles are produced, tumbled, etc, and ready to ship!


Thx, sounds good! Why do week suddenly seem so long 

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

powerband said:


> I have to completely agree. I tend to be obsessed about a movement's accuracy when the watch has the seconds hand. But I had a Panerai Base that didn't have one, and while wearing it I had a different mentality -- it's a lot more liberating not to worry about accuracy.


Get rid of the minute hand too then you can really be in heaven ;-).


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

Sean779 said:


> Get rid of the minute hand too then you can really be in heaven ;-).


It has to be said: "Look Ma! No hands! Totally liberated :think:


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

ttimbo said:


> It has to be said: "Look Ma! No hands! Totally liberated :think:


that's right, be like Chuck Norris, who decides for himself what time it is.


----------



## paulie485 (May 18, 2011)

powerband said:


> Very nice watch, especially for the door price.
> I wasn't able to read every post in this thread... does this watch have heft in the hand?
> 
> Thanks,


It is very solid and feels "hefty". However it is not "heavy" since it does not come on a bracelet. Also, while I did not measure, it seems about 1/3 thinner than divers with more WR. It has about the same footprint as the Halios Laguna but feels much smaller because of this thinness. Since I don't intend to actually dive with it, this is a very nice compromise. It should be fine for swimming pool, shower, etc. It is going to be a comfortable watch with a lot of wrist presence, suitable for everyday knocking around.

Cheers, Paulie


----------



## paulie485 (May 18, 2011)

Sean779 said:


> Get rid of the minute hand too then you can really be in heaven ;-).


Anybody know of a Jumping Hour in bronze? Then you'd have something for sure!

Cheers, Paulie


----------



## SiebSp (Nov 1, 2006)

paulie485 said:


> It is very solid and feels "hefty". However it is not "heavy" since it does not come on a bracelet. Also, while I did not measure, it seems about 1/3 thinner than divers with more WR. It has about the same footprint as the Halios Laguna but feels much smaller because of this thinness. Since I don't intend to actually dive with it, this is a very nice compromise. It should be fine for swimming pool, shower, etc. It is going to be a comfortable watch with a lot of wrist presence, suitable for everyday knocking around.
> 
> Cheers, Paulie


I wouldn't risk swimming or showering with a 5 ATM rated watch. 
Must be at least 10 ATM/100 m.

Greetings,
Sieb

----m(^0^)m----


----------



## paulie485 (May 18, 2011)

SiebSp said:


> I wouldn't risk swimming or showering with a 5 ATM rated watch.
> Must be at least 10 ATM/100 m.
> 
> Interesting. I thought 5atm was sufficient for swimming on the surface. Is there a standard reference for this?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

paulie485 said:


> Interesting. I thought 5atm was sufficient for swimming on the surface. Is there a standard reference for this?


This is a widely debated topic, and you will find a LARGE range of answers. Most sources will say that 50m is water resistant enough for washing dishes, the rain, and cleaning the watch in water, light exposure to water.

The thing about swimming is the dynamic pressure from say splashing in the pool or completely submerged. Your watch might experience more than 50m of pressure on it during a swim from your arm slicing through the water. something along those lines at least.

Of course then there are people who swim with their 50m watches and never ever have a problem and think anyone who worries is nuts.

I wouldn't worry about the bronze magrette getting wet, or being caught in torrential rain, but I wouldn't personally do laps in it or any serious swimming. I'd lounge around in the pool though! This watch is made for people on the yatch, not diving for treasure, although I do wish it was capable of the latter.

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## euthymic (Jun 1, 2007)

Finally got a chance to capture a pic with my iPhone while down at the water.








Overall impressions have been favorable. I'd have preferred a double dome crystal and like others have said, the anti-glare coating seems to muddy the crystal at some angles (and doesn't seem to do a great job). Finish is a little rough in some areas and the stock strap doesn't suite the watch at all. Still, I've grown pretty attached as it is unique in my collection (dial and case color) and the bronze is pretty subdued, not the blingy gold I was afraid of. So far I'm certainly enjoying it.


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

Here are some pics of the watches Patina

When First Bought









TODAY


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

richc1958 said:


> Here are some pics of the watches Patina
> 
> When First Bought
> 
> ...


Wow what a lovely change! Looking great Rich!

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

euthymic said:


> Finally got a chance to capture a pic with my iPhone while down at the water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These watches look amazing in their element! I agree about the crystal, but at the price point, I'm willing to accept it as it is.

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

strongergodzilla said:


> These watches look amazing in their element! I agree about the crystal, but at the price point, I'm willing to accept it as it is.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


I agree at 385.00 it is fine.....and my bronze sure has developed a nice patina...


----------



## twylie (Jun 7, 2007)

richc1958 said:


> Here are some pics of the watches Patina
> 
> TODAY
> 
> View attachment 537225


lovely. but. must. resist. $300. strap... 

although for $700, this combo still seems "reasonable".


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

twylie said:


> lovely. but. must. resist. $300. strap...
> 
> although for $700, this combo still seems "reasonable".


I tell you what i have had straps from amny strap makers but this thing is bt far the best period. and it was only 220


----------



## twylie (Jun 7, 2007)

richc1958 said:


> I tell you what i have had straps from amny strap makers but this thing is bt far the best period. and it was only 220


Can you post or PM the maker of that strap? It looks like a Di Stefano Michelangelo which was $207Euros or $285 when I checked. $220 is still a bit of a sting, but more palatable for sure!

Thanks!


----------



## paulie485 (May 18, 2011)

twylie said:


> Can you post or PM the maker of that strap? It looks like a Di Stefano Michelangelo which was $207Euros or $285 when I checked. $220 is still a bit of a sting, but more palatable for sure!
> 
> Thanks!


$220??? $220??? Hello??? Try $30 with WUS discount from Crown and Buckle:


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Just some buckle info here for people following, stopped by the manufacturer and saw the progress today. The manufacturer is getting closer to being done with the production of the buckles and the tangs!! Some are now in the finishing stages, here are some pictures of buckles that have been hit with the wire brush, ground down for a slight curvature of the buckle, drilled for spring bars, before tumbling, and other clean up! Holy moly these things are intense, and because of the fresh brush finish, they are super hard to photograph without them glowing like the sun.


----------



## Caruso (Sep 25, 2010)

It looks beautiful


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

strongergodzilla said:


> Just some buckle info here for people following, stopped by the manufacturer and saw the progress today. The manufacturer is getting closer to being done with the production of the buckles and the tangs!! Some are now in the finishing stages, here are some pictures of buckles that have been hit with the wire brush, ground down for a slight curvature of the buckle, drilled for spring bars, before tumbling, and other clean up! Holy moly these things are intense, and because of the fresh brush finish, they are super hard to photograph without them glowing like the sun.


Excellent cant wait... Nice work sir....


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> Just some buckle info here for people following, stopped by the manufacturer and saw the progress today. The manufacturer is getting closer to being done with the production of the buckles and the tangs!! Some are now in the finishing stages, here are some pictures of buckles that have been hit with the wire brush, ground down for a slight curvature of the buckle, drilled for spring bars, before tumbling, and other clean up! Holy moly these things are intense, and because of the fresh brush finish, they are super hard to photograph without them glowing like the sun.


My Magrette is waiting!!!!!


----------



## SuXarik (Aug 23, 2011)

Finally got mine Bronze Magrette. #077 here. I am wearing black on black today, so black strap is looking really sharp.


----------



## happyholiday (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice to see how it looks when new.
Mine turned to reddish color after a day at the beach and a lot swimming


----------



## Wonderland (May 26, 2010)

It is very strange !
have never seen a Bronze watch turned to reddish/rose color. 
I can see from happyholiday's picture, it is not patina developed, it is the metal itself reddish color !!!


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

happyholiday said:


> Nice to see how it looks when new.
> Mine turned to reddish color after a day at the beach and a lot swimming


Sunburn. Not covered under warranty.


----------



## twylie (Jun 7, 2007)

Wonderland said:


> It is very strange !
> have never seen a Bronze watch turned to reddish/rose color.
> I can see from happyholiday's picture, it is not patina developed, it is the metal itself reddish color !!!


My Helson had a very strong reddish tint after using stabilized gel treatment on it. Within a day or two, it had changed back to the traditional aged bronze look.


----------



## Wonderland (May 26, 2010)

I will test mine and wonder what will happen !


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

strongergodzilla said:


> Just some buckle info here for people following, stopped by the manufacturer and saw the progress today. The manufacturer is getting closer to being done with the production of the buckles and the tangs!! Some are now in the finishing stages, here are some pictures of buckles that have been hit with the wire brush, ground down for a slight curvature of the buckle, drilled for spring bars, before tumbling, and other clean up! Holy moly these things are intense, and because of the fresh brush finish, they are super hard to photograph without them glowing like the sun.


Looking GOOD!!!
I can't wait.


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

happyholiday said:


> Nice to see how it looks when new.
> Mine turned to reddish color after a day at the beach and a lot swimming


Wow, that is cool.

I wondered about the aging if someone were to go swim in the Dead sea or one of those mineral hot springs with a Magrette.

Mine seems to be aging real slow. Its outside all the time.


----------



## ref3525 (Sep 4, 2009)

Sunburn - a nice colour :-! now you need to change the hands ;-)


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

sharkfin said:


> Mine seems to be aging real slow. Its outside all the time.


Snow won't help the patina form.


----------



## paulie485 (May 18, 2011)

How salty is the water? Any other possible chemicals in the area? I know from boat hardware that Bronze is very reactive to a lot of different chemicals. It would be interesting to find out what did this. Please post pics to show how it develops from here.



happyholiday said:


> Nice to see how it looks when new.
> Mine turned to reddish color after a day at the beach and a lot swimming


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

fastward said:


> Snow won't help the patina form.


:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

I picked up #325 from Dion last week and have replaced the black strap with a nice dark brown leather from Panatime. It has completely transformed the look of the watch and I'm really happy with it.

Will get some photos uploaded when I get a moment.

As with others I'm looking forward to completion of the bronze buckles!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Spoonsey said:


> I picked up #325 from Dion last week and have replaced the black strap with a nice dark brown leather from Panatime. It has completely transformed the look of the watch and I'm really happy with it.
> 
> Will get some photos uploaded when I get a moment.
> 
> As with others I'm looking forward to completion of the bronze buckles!


Happy to say im about to be up to my eyeballs with buckles, gonna be getting the packaging ready this week in anticipation :-!


----------



## happyholiday (Jun 14, 2007)

paulie485 said:


> How salty is the water? Any other possible chemicals in the area? I know from boat hardware that Bronze is very reactive to a lot of different chemicals. It would be interesting to find out what did this. Please post pics to show how it develops from here.


 I don't know how salty the water was and I hope no other chemicals in there, but I had also my bronze Moray with me.
My 2 newbies should get a bit more patina so I filled up my diving mask with seawater and put both watches in. 
In the evening the result was different, have a look at the pictures.
Moray as Regattare are supposed to be CuSn8 why is one golden and the other one red.:-s
I am not new to bronze, I have a Anonimo a Zenton the Benarus I had a Helson and all of them look similar and developa similar patina ( I did not try any chemicals on them )
What I know is that CuSn8 is saltwater resistant but brass is not as bronze is an alloy of copper and tin and brass is copper and zinc
The salt water makes the zinc disappear and that's why it gets the reddish copper color on the surface.
I already put my bezel tool,which is brass, in home made salt water and it shows the same reddish color after a few hours.
The color and patina of the Magrette is beautiful and I hope my other watches will get same dark, but I bet my butt it is brass and not bronze as written on the dial.:-|
If I am right and my other doubt with the crystal is also true ....................
Bronze watch owners try it out, take a cup of water a tea spoon of salt and put you watch in it for a few hours
I would like to know if I am the only on who gets such a dark patina in 2 days

































a few days ago before the salt water


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

Well happyholiday...I think you have discovered (through real world testing) how the Magrette "Bronze" was able to be offered at such a low, low price compared to other CuSn8 Bronze pieces. Your thoughts regarding why the case turned dark red make sense to me. For the sake of Magrette owners, however, I hope that the theory that the case is Brass isn't true.

I had been scratching my head for some time wondering why the Magrette cases darkened so quickly based on owner photos (I don't own one)...Like you, I am familiar with a few bronze cased pieces and how the patina typically develops with time and exposure.

On another note - Roland (strongergodzilla) - the buckles are looking sweet! Can't wait!


----------



## amers (Nov 5, 2008)

stew77 said:


> Well happyholiday...I think you have discovered (through real world testing) how the Magrette "Bronze" was able to be offered at such a low, low price compared to other CuSn8 Bronze pieces. Your thoughts regarding why the case turned dark red make sense to me. For the sake of Magrette owners, however, I hope that the theory that the case is Brass isn't true.
> 
> I had been scratching my head for some time wondering why the Magrette cases darkened so quickly based on owner photos (I don't own one)...Like you, I am familiar with a few bronze cased pieces and how the patina typically develops with time and exposure.
> 
> On another note - Roland (strongergodzilla) - the buckles are looking sweet! Can't wait!


I am glad someone else has echoed the same sentiment considering I got some flak over what I said in the past....I too have all 3 and there is a HUGE difference with the Magrette and I can't see how it is CuSn8 (I compared Magrette to my Benarus and no way they are the same alloy)......But then again I knew the ~400 price point would be questionable.

Also another thing to discuss, tarnished or patina? They are NOT the same thing as others think.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

stew77 said:


> Well happyholiday...I think you have discovered (through real world testing) how the Magrette "Bronze" was able to be offered at such a low, low price compared to other CuSn8 Bronze pieces. Your thoughts regarding why the case turned dark red make sense to me. For the sake of Magrette owners, however, I hope that the theory that the case is Brass isn't true.
> 
> I had been scratching my head for some time wondering why the Magrette cases darkened so quickly based on owner photos (I don't own one)...Like you, I am familiar with a few bronze cased pieces and how the patina typically develops with time and exposure.
> 
> On another note - Roland (strongergodzilla) - the buckles are looking sweet! Can't wait!





amers said:


> I am glad someone else has the same idea considering I got some flak over what I said in the past....I too have all 3 and there is a HUGE difference with the Magrette......But then again I knew the ~400 price point would be questionable.
> 
> Also another thing to discuss, tarnished or patina? They are NOT the same thing as others think.


Stew, happy you are liking what you see! Cant wait to send these out.

Amers, yeah, the last time you brought this up, and I agreed with alot of what you said, things did seem to get subtly heated huh? While Im not sure about the magrette because my only other experience is with my steinhart apollon which has a bronze bezel only, the case is definitely different. The darkening on my steinhart has taken all month to get where it is, and the magrette took only a few days. If it truly is brass, it would be a very big disappointment for me with Magrette. The case is wonderful, lets say it IS brass, and they marketed it as such, I dont think Id care at all. But if its not what is says it is, thats where I have the problem. so what I have to say next is moderately disappointing....

_*DISCLAIMER*_! This is coming from my manufacturer, and this comment was based SOLELY on his looking at my watch from arms length:

I went to see the buckle production progress last friday, and when i picked up a few and said how wonderful they looked, I held one up to my magrette. The manufacturer said "you did want these in bronze right?"

I said "yes, absolutely?"

He said "Because your watch there looks a bit more like brass?"

That was all that was said, I didnt even give it a second thought, and he did see the watch from arms length, just at a glance. I am not saying this is the truth, but seeing this post here today definitely has the wheels of doubt turning in my head.

_*NOTE: *_My manufacturer also said that when choosing between UNI5275 and CuSn8, CuSn8 does general take on patina a bit sooner than UNI5275. He said its because the lack of aluminum in the mixture, Uni5275 has I think he said up to %11 Aluminum in the alloy, while CuSn8 has none. This *doesnt* make CuSn8 any less resistant to corrosion whatsoever, but does explain the darker, warmer coloring of it. It might also explain the faster paced patina of the magrette if it truly is bronze, and it could just be a cheaper alloy mixture entirely but still bronze? A lot of things going on here in this thread! and a lot of stuff to be taken at arms length too, please dont take my manufacturers words as fact, they are just one more opinion here to throw in the mix.


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> Stew, happy you are liking what you see! Cant wait to send these out.
> 
> Amers, yeah, the last time you brought this up, and I agreed with alot of what you said, things did seem to get subtly heated huh? While Im not sure about the magrette because my only other experience is with my steinhart apollon which has a bronze bezel only, the case is definitely different. The darkening on my steinhart has taken all month to get where it is, and the magrette took only a few days. If it truly is brass, it would be a very big disappointment for me with Magrette. The case is wonderful, lets say it IS brass, and they marketed it as such, I dont think Id care at all. But if its not what is says it is, thats where I have the problem. so what I have to say next is moderately disappointing....
> 
> ...


So I wonder who will be the first to do the 'drill test'. I'm NOT volunteering.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Mr Rick said:


> So I wonder who will be the first to do the 'drill test'. I'm NOT volunteering.


LOL please count me out as well! I do love my bronze magrette, no matter what the thing is made of!


----------



## amers (Nov 5, 2008)

@Rol...Yeah things got heated and I don't mind...I have enough bronze watches to tell the difference, but I called someone out and asked "what research" they had and all went silent....I was not trying to cause issues but I would like to know more (We are all in the same boat including me) Copying and pasting specs of a companies website was pointless for all we know Magrette may not know what the manufacturer has made.

Again based on the photo's I posted of the case and possible manufacturer, I am not sure what these are really comprised of, alloy wise. I do believe it is "bronze" but it's not CuSn8 or UNI5275. 

For the record and slightly OT...I even question my Zenton.....Does not patina in the same manner at all and the claim for that is UNI.


And yeah sooooo looking forward to your buckles.....Very excited.


----------



## paulie485 (May 18, 2011)

happyholiday said:


> I don't know how salty the water was and I hope no other chemicals in there, but I had also my bronze Moray with me.
> My 2 newbies should get a bit more patina so I filled up my diving mask with seawater and put both watches in.
> In the evening the result was different, have a look at the pictures.
> .:-|


The thing is, if you do science experiments, you need to be prepared to control variables to avoid unexpected results. Did any of the plastics in your dive mask leech into the water? Was it in the sun, and if so, what temperature did it achieve? Did evaporation result in hyper-salinity? Did the presence of the other watch influence the results, in other words, did you control for electrolysis? Two hunks of metal in a saline environment = electrical current, as a general rule. Electrical current . . . well, you see where I am going.

I totally understand the urge to tinker, but I'm going to let mine do its natural thing. So far (2-3 weeks) it is darkening a tiny bit, (I think?) but nothing weird is happening. I love the natural look. I've spend enough time around bronze and brass to be pretty sure this is bronze, so I'm not getting on the "question the manufacturer" bandwagon. I'm going to avoid experimentation, since I really like the watch for what it is and for what it is becoming without my intervention. Peace out, brothers!


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

All good commentary Amers and Roland!!!

I don't mean to be starting any heated or inflammatory discussions, but happyholiday presented some rather astonishing pics IMO. Amers - I agree with you 100%, tarnish and patina are truly not the same thing and in the long term it is why Bronze Alloys are used for submarine propellers, submerged bearings, and other high corrosion applications given Bronze Alloy's high resistance to seawater corrosion and fatigue.

Bronze is much stronger and more corrosion resistant than Brass
Bronze is harder and more abrasion resistant than Brass (so yes, Bronze is more expensive to machine and polish than Brass)

I certainly don't know what the case is made of, for sure, but these kinds of things make one wonder.

Mr.Rick's suggested "drill test" could tell you more...but like you guys are saying, who would volunteer?

And yes, Roland....very much looking forward to checking out your buckles soon!!!!



strongergodzilla said:


> Stew, happy you are liking what you see! Cant wait to send these out.
> 
> Amers, yeah, the last time you brought this up, and I agreed with alot of what you said, things did seem to get subtly heated huh? While Im not sure about the magrette because my only other experience is with my steinhart apollon which has a bronze bezel only, the case is definitely different. The darkening on my steinhart has taken all month to get where it is, and the magrette took only a few days. If it truly is brass, it would be a very big disappointment for me with Magrette. The case is wonderful, lets say it IS brass, and they marketed it as such, I dont think Id care at all. But if its not what is says it is, thats where I have the problem. so what I have to say next is moderately disappointing....
> 
> ...


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

paulie485 said:


> The thing is, if you do science experiments, you need to be prepared to control variables to avoid unexpected results. Did any of the plastics in your dive mask leech into the water? Was it in the sun, and if so, what temperature did it achieve? Did evaporation result in hyper-salinity? Did the presence of the other watch influence the results, in other words, did you control for electrolysis? Two hunks of metal in a saline environment = electrical current, as a general rule. Electrical current . . . well, you see where I am going.
> 
> I totally understand the urge to tinker, but I'm going to let mine do its natural thing. So far (2-3 weeks) it is darkening a tiny bit, (I think?) but nothing weird is happening. I love the natural look. I've spend enough time around bronze and brass to be pretty sure this is bronze, so I'm not getting on the "question the manufacturer" bandwagon. I'm going to avoid experimentation, since I really like the watch for what it is and for what it is becoming without my intervention. Peace out, brothers!


Strikes me there are many formulations possible in making bronze, and that has an effect on patina color and how quickly it changes. Plus WIS alchemists are rubbing scrambled eggs on them and sometimes wormwood, newts, eye of owl.

OTOH, I've found myself saying brass when I mean bronze. Could happen.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

I think this is a healthy discussion, no one is getting offensive, and like we are all saying, its just our own knowledge or opinions we are going on. This I dont think is a thread bashing on Magrette, and while I am curious, I do love my bronze magrette, and Dion is a stand up owner who has been nothing short of fantastic in my dealings with him. I definitely dont think hes trying to cut and corners or con any customers at ALL. 

What Paulie is saying is definitely true also, there are a LOT of variables that can effect all of this kind of stuff, like for example too, if anyone wears sunscreen or lotions, there might be things in that rubbing off on the case causing an effect. 

I think this is one of the most important reasons for communities like this, so we can swap ideas and bounce our own inquiries off the collective  My loved ones arent exactly into the differences between the patina of different bronze alloys LOL


----------



## paulie485 (May 18, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> I think this is a healthy discussion, no one is getting offensive, and like we are all saying, its just our own knowledge or opinions we are going on. This I dont think is a thread bashing on Magrette, and while I am curious, I do love my bronze magrette, and Dion is a stand up owner who has been nothing short of fantastic in my dealings with him. I definitely dont think hes trying to cut and corners or con any customers at ALL.
> 
> What Paulie is saying is definitely true also, there are a LOT of variables that can effect all of this kind of stuff, like for example too, if anyone wears sunscreen or lotions, there might be things in that rubbing off on the case causing an effect.
> 
> I think this is one of the most important reasons for communities like this, so we can swap ideas and bounce our own inquiries off the collective  My loved ones arent exactly into the differences between the patina of different bronze alloys LOL


+1. Well said!!

Paul


----------



## antt (Oct 26, 2009)

Someone needs to get hold of one of these and put all the rumours to bed.

Metal Analysis & Alloy Analysis with Niton XRF Analyzers


----------



## paulie485 (May 18, 2011)

In the early days of stainless steel boat hardware, bronze was more corrosion resistant than SS, and had more tensile strength and other important properties. On a cost-effectiveness scale It was a decade or two before the SS alloys caught up and surpassed Bronze. I would argue bronze is still more appropriate in some applications requiring a less brittle, more malleable metal. It is fascinating to try to translate these properties into the watch world, where the same characteristics are important on a micro scale.

Paul


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

strongergodzilla said:


> and Dion is a stand up owner who has been nothing short of fantastic in my dealings with him. I definitely dont think hes trying to cut and corners or con any customers at ALL.


I'm rather proud as well of how civilly we're talking about this. I'm sure it's because we're good people, but also because we realize all we know is SS and tegimentation; we're not metallurgists. We don't know bronzes.


----------



## paulie485 (May 18, 2011)

Sean779 said:


> I'm rather proud as well of how civilly we're talking about this. I'm sure it's because we're good people, but also because we realize all we know is SS and tegimentation; we're not metallurgists. We don't know bronzes.


The more I think about this, the more I wonder about electrolysis, not only in relation to the Magrette but to all the differences observed for various bronze watches. The skin has a galvanic effect on metal on a micro level. Your sterling silver bracelet may darken remarkably compared to gold or stainless. Some of that may be due to chemical interaction and some to galvanic skin response. Different watches would conduct electricity differently (in other words galvanic action would affect them differently) depending on the inner structure of the movement, mass of the case, shock absorbent ("insulating") mounting of the movement etc. From having tried to chase down stray sources of electrolytic corrosion in boats over the years, I can say this is a very complex problem. Bronze boat hardware that is highly discolored and even externally pitted may remain stronger than SS which looks great on the outside, but can rot from the inside out. Yes, we need metallurgists to set us straight!!

Paul


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

paulie485 said:


> Bronze boat hardware that is highly discolored and even externally pitted may remain stronger than SS which looks great on the outside,* but can rot from the inside out*. Yes, we need metallurgists to set us straight!


.

huh...that sounds like the ultimate urban myth. How would that be possible with SS skin as barrier? Unless you mean SS is morally corrupt?


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

happyholiday said:


> Nice to see how it looks when new.
> Mine turned to reddish color after a day at the beach and a lot swimming


I must say I found happyholiday's picture very strange. It is quite different to the patina I've seen in other pics or, indeed, on my own Magrette. I do suspect what we are seeing here is tarnished metal, not patinated, but it's not clear to me how that has occurred. Perhaps electrolysis between the two watches in the salt water contained in the mask is the culprit. I've certainly seen that sort of effect on copper-based metals before.

As to bronze v brass...yes, the drill test would be conclusive

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

ttimbo said:


> I must say I found happyholiday's picture very strange. It is quite different to the patina I've seen in other pics or, indeed, on my own Magrette. I do suspect what we are seeing here is tarnished metal, not patinated, but it's not clear to me how that has occurred. Perhaps electrolysis between the two watches in the salt water contained in the mask is the culprit. I've certainly seen that sort of effect on copper-based metals before.
> 
> As to bronze v brass...yes, the drill test would be conclusive
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


keep in mind, again, you know nothing about metallurgy.


----------



## Zarith (Nov 5, 2007)

happyholiday said:


>


I think it just got dirty. Clean it intensively and it will back to its original state.

Most fast patina methods don't work at all. The "egg" method for example, creates just a temporary darkening. It fades aways very quickly.


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

paulie485 said:


> Did the presence of the other watch influence the results, in other words, did you control for electrolysis? Two hunks of metal in a saline environment = electrical current, as a general rule. Electrical current . . . well, you see where I am going.


Electrolysis may actually play a very important part in that experiment. While the cases are both bronze, the casebacks and crown materials differ. The Magrette has a stainless steel caseback and crown, but the bronze Moray has a titanium caseback and crown (assuming it is the second bronze release). The presence of these additional metals may have a significant impact on the reaction (patination).

Another factor that affects the patina is the finishing of the case. The bronze Morays have a fairly fine even finish, which tends to delay the patina a bit. The Magrette has a courser, less finished look, and would be expected to patina faster.


----------



## happyholiday (Jun 14, 2007)

It is for sure not dirty, maybe I could clean it with chemicals but if I try to clean it with just a white tissue nothing happens and the tissue is still white, That is not dirt!!!!!
Tomorrow I will buy a piece CuSn8 from a metal supplier so I can do more test at the weekend 
This watch is really fun ;-)



Zarith said:


> I think it just got dirty. Clean it intensively and it will back to its original state.
> 
> Most fast patina methods don't work at all. The "egg" method for example, creates just a temporary darkening. It fades aways very quickly.


----------



## antt (Oct 26, 2009)

Has anyone tried a nato strap on their watch? I saw pics of a Mona Pacific on a nato/zulu in another thread and it looked great.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Started to read this 05010-03 not sure about the bronze disease bit (?) , from a net search.
So far mine has darkened slighty , but will let it do so by itself.








edit , found this on wiki http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bronze , bronze disease mentioned again...


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)

stew77 said:


> All good commentary Amers and Roland!!!
> 
> I don't mean to be starting any heated or inflammatory discussions, but happyholiday presented some rather astonishing pics IMO. Amers - I agree with you 100%, tarnish and patina are truly not the same thing and in the long term it is why Bronze Alloys are used for submarine propellers, submerged bearings, and other high corrosion applications given Bronze Alloy's high resistance to seawater corrosion and fatigue.
> 
> ...


the Magrette Bronze is on my list - but I`m only interested in Bronze *not *_Brass! :think: Time will tell the truth_ |>


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

Me think it is time to ask Mr. Magrette himself what is up.....my whole issue with this is that Dion has always been upfront with me on all my dealing with him.....but it now has me wondering.....and having been a member of the US Navy for 20+ years and have seen and polished more bronze than i ever care for, the current patina looks the same......here is mine currently but it is neverdull time for it time to make it shine


----------



## paulie485 (May 18, 2011)

arktika1148 said:


> Started to read this 05010-03 not sure about the bronze disease bit (?) , from a net search.
> So far mine has darkened slighty , but will let it do so by itself.
> 
> 
> ...


Bronze disease is interesting. From Wikipedia:

Typically bronze only oxidizes superficially; once a copper oxide (eventually becoming copper carbonate) layer is formed, the underlying metal is protected from further corrosion. However, if copper chlorides are formed, a corrosion-mode called "bronze disease" will eventually completely destroy it.[11].

Bronze + chloride (salt water) = copper chlorides? this sounds as if bronze disease would have an easier time developing on a new watch that had not had times to develop the copper oxide patina. maybe that is the case here.

Paul


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

Wikipedia chemists  

The salt in sea water is not something to worry about.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

putnam dan said:


> Wikipedia chemists
> 
> The salt in sea water is not something to worry about.


Absolutely correct. Bronze is famous for its use in maritime applications because its so resistant to corrosion, and ALL of the bronze used on boats and other water related stuff starts out brand new and without any patina. Nothing to worry.


----------



## paulie485 (May 18, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> Absolutely correct. Bronze is famous for its use in maritime applications because its so resistant to corrosion, and ALL of the bronze used on boats and other water related stuff starts out brand new and without any patina. Nothing to worry.


I agree, nothing to worry about. I just wonder if it accounts for the reddish color.

Paul


----------



## jaytaylor (Mar 25, 2008)

paulie485 said:


> I agree, nothing to worry about. I just wonder if it accounts for the reddish color.
> 
> Paul


Copper


----------



## jaytaylor (Mar 25, 2008)

A quick search Here

*Why is my bronze propeller turning pink ?*

The pink colouring is caused by galvanic corrosion / electrolisys which 
causes loss of zinc in the material. The pink colour is copper. The problem with 
the propeller is not repairable and as it becomes more advanced pieces will 
start to break of the blades, it should therefore be replaced.

You can minimise the risk and effect of this corrosion by doing the 
following:-

1) Check that all your boat electrics are of insulated return and not simply 
returned through the engine or running gear. This includes items on the engine 
such as oil pressure senders etc.
2) Provide and use an isolating switch in 
the main battery circuit.
3) Fittings such as sockets, bilge detection 
devices etc. must all be protected from water ingress.
4) Avoid overloading 
any one cable by looping several items back to it. This causes overheating and 
insulation breakdown.
5) Make sure cables are fixed correctly to avoid 
sagging and possible insulation fracture.

ALL THE ABOVE SHOULD REDUCE THE CHANCE OF CURRENT LEAKAGE.

That's the first part of the problem. Dissimilar metals in salt water create 
their own current so you must fit a zinc anode close to the propeller which is 
connected internally through the running gear to the propeller shaft in such a 
way that you can get a circuit between the anode and the prop. The corrosion 
will then take place on the anode rather than the propeller. The anode should be 
changed annually.

All the above is the best you can do without going to the expense of 
electronic cathodic protection which is another story.


----------



## paulie485 (May 18, 2011)

jaytaylor said:


> A quick search Here
> 
> Why is my bronze propeller turning pink ?
> 
> ...


That's what I'm talkin' about! Jay, my man!

Paul


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

Sean779 said:


> keep in mind, again, you know nothing about metallurgy.


Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

FWIW, I had an email exchange with Dion earlier this week and I asked him if he had any suggestions to _minimise _the patina effect because I like my Regattare just the way it is now (shiny and new).

He said that lemon juice or toothpaste rubbed carefully over the case should do the trick. I've had my Bronze for just over a week and I haven't noticed any darkening/patina on the case yet.


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

Spoonsey said:


> FWIW, I had an email exchange with Dion earlier this week and I asked him if he had any suggestions to _minimise _the patina effect because I like my Regattare just the way it is now (shiny and new).
> 
> He said that lemon juice or toothpaste rubbed carefully over the case should do the trick. I've had my Bronze for just over a week and I haven't noticed any darkening/patina on the case yet.


This stuff is fantastic.

http://www.nevrdull.com/


----------



## paulie485 (May 18, 2011)

Spoonsey said:


> FWIW, I had an email exchange with Dion earlier this week and I asked him if he had any suggestions to minimise the patina effect because I like my Regattare just the way it is now (shiny and new).
> 
> He said that lemon juice or toothpaste rubbed carefully over the case should do the trick. I've had my Bronze for just over a week and I haven't noticed any darkening/patina on the case yet.


I am totally taken with the image of a WIS carefully rubbing toothpaste all over a watch every morning. Before or after brushing?

Paul


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr Rick said:


> This stuff is fantastic.
> 
> http://www.nevrdull.com/


Same stuff we used in the Navy


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Spoonsey said:


> He said that lemon juice or toothpaste rubbed carefully over the case should do the trick. I've had my Bronze for just over a week and I haven't noticed any darkening/patina on the case yet.


any cavities?


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

paulie485 said:


> I am totally taken with the image of a WIS carefully rubbing toothpaste all over a watch every morning. Before or after brushing?
> 
> Paul


Yeah, go figure. I tried the lemon juice option earlier this evening and hey, presto! Shiny Regattare. I'll pass on the toothpaste thanks.


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

Mr Rick said:


> This stuff is fantastic.
> 
> http://www.nevrdull.com/


Don't know if we got that here in Noo Zeeland? ;-)


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Spoonsey said:


> Don't know if we got that here in Noo Zeeland? ;-)


toothpaste? :think:


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Needless to say, I am lovin' my new Regattare Bronze and really don't care what it's made of as long as it doesn't rot from the inside :-d. I have noticed though that the crown side of the case and the lug on that side have developed a bit of a pinkish patina (I've been wearing the watch almost every day since September 24).

After reading this thread, it struck me that this is where the case is most in contact with my skin and where my skin would touch both the bronze case and the stainless steel back. I have the kind of skin that turns silver black within hours. I wonder if this could be some kind of galvanic/electrolytic process as described in some of the links provided here and might shed some light on "The Mysterious Case of the Red Regattare." Anyhow it gives me an excuse to post some new shots of my favorite new watch and extend our discussion of these beauties for at least a couple more posts. Enjoy!


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Just a thought: is anyone concerned about bimetallic corrosion between the case and the case back? :think:


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Edit: Hmm can't get my attachment to work

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## ferro01 (Oct 26, 2008)

her some pics with the new strap from dstrap (green):




























Greets ferro01


----------



## Wonderland (May 26, 2010)

It must be the sweat from your skin in contact with the case turned to pinkish.
It is just the same as happyholiday's watch after sea bath.
It does not happen to my Helson Bronze SD.


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

I think the Bronze might look good on a Bund strap. Has anyone tried it yet??


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Mr Rick said:


> I think the Bronze might look good on a Bund strap. Has anyone tried it yet??


I think that's a great idea. Bronze is much less flashy than gold, yet reminds of it. Plus the Regattare's brown dial. Sounds like a cool challenge to think outside the box choosing shoes for this baby. Maybe a bund.


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

I decide to try something with mine. So even though i love the patina I decide to clean it up and see what type of finish I could get out of this watch. To my surprise with a little work with some NEVERDULL it can out looking rather nice. With an hour of work the watch looks like a mirror. I was surprised some as when I received it its finish was only fair. take look sorry for the poor pics but you will get the idea. heck I really like it this way also. It is the Navy in me as bronze should shine.


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

:-!

I can see this thread will create a schism in bronze watch owners: the patinas versus the polishers!!!:-d:-d

I'm just going to see how the patina naturally develops on mine -- it's inland and quite dry where I live, so it will take a while. Then I'm wondering if my OCD gene will kick in :think:


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

ttimbo said:


> :-!
> 
> I can see this thread will create a schism in bronze watch owners: the patinas versus the polishers!!!:-d:-d
> 
> I'm just going to see how the patina naturally develops on mine -- it's inland and quite dry where I live, so it will take a while. Then I'm wondering if my OCD gene will kick in :think:


I hada great patina and it will get another just with all the questionable talk about the bronze in this watch I wantedf to see how good I could get it to look.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow Rich, that looks freaking awesome!!


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

strongergodzilla said:


> Wow Rich, that looks freaking awesome!!


Looks better now than when I received it....,


----------



## Racio (May 13, 2011)

Just sharing some snaps of my ammonia fumes treated (for 2 hours then slightly polished the edges) Magrette Bronze on a modded Ted Su blue jean hornback croc strap and a Rolko bronze buckle...









TFL!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Racio said:


> Just sharing some snaps of my ammonia fumes treated (for 2 hours then slightly polished the edges) Magrette Bronze on a modded Ted Su blue jean hornback croc strap and a Rolko bronze buckle...
> 
> TFL!


Whoa very interesting treatment! Love the mix with the polishing. Can you elaborate on the ammonia fumes?

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Racio said:


> Just sharing some snaps of my ammonia fumes treated (for 2 hours then slightly polished the edges) Magrette Bronze on a modded Ted Su blue jean hornback croc strap and a Rolko bronze buckle...
> 
> TFL!


Best looking yet |> |>


----------



## Racio (May 13, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> Whoa very interesting treatment! Love the mix with the polishing. Can you elaborate on the ammonia fumes?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


Thanks! I got the idea after googling different ways to age brass/bronze/copper and found this rather helpful blog: "Giving Brass That Aged Look". I opted to go with the "ammonia fumes treatment", given that this method is known to give the most natural looking patina having a greenish-grey-black hue.

Basically, after I bought a small bottle of full strength ammonia, rubber gloves and a gas mask from the grocery, I rummaged thru our kitchen and found some old 6inch diameter round tupperware and a bowl shaped sieve that fits perfectly inside the tupperware. Working in a well ventilated area, I placed a rag at the bottom of the tupperware, covered it with the screen sieve and then poured and soaked the rag with ammonia. Afterwhich, I placed the Magrette Bronze casing together with the bronze buckle on top of the screen suspended over the ammonia soaked rag and left it for 2 hours.

And after a couple of hours, the outcome is that you'll have an almost completely blacked out bronze casing, close to looking like a matte PVD coated casing but with a greenish powdery layer on certain parts of the watch case. To get back a bit of the bronze look back (it really seemed like it was DLC/PVD coated at first look), and to add contrast and give emphasis on how deep the patina shade that was attained, I slightly polished the the edges using a bronze paste polish (wiping in the same direction as the brushed finish's grain, to preserve its texture) and left the inner patina'ed corners and crannies as it is.

Sorry that I don't have photos of the whole procedure, but this is a macro capture of the end result...









HTH.


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

Well done Racio, I quite like that look.

I may try this when I get my buckles in.

Thanks for sharing.
cheers,
Dave


----------



## wheaton26 (Jan 8, 2009)

i got an e-mail from dion today. the next batch is now available for purchase on their site. payment sent!


----------



## antt (Oct 26, 2009)

wheaton26 said:


> i got an e-mail from dion today. the next batch is now available for purchase on their site. payment sent!


Same here. Paid about 15 mins ago


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

Fantastic result. I'm going strictly _au naturale_ to start, but might try this at a later stage


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Racio said:


> Just sharing some snaps of my ammonia fumes treated (for 2 hours then slightly polished the edges) Magrette Bronze on a modded Ted Su blue jean hornback croc strap and a Rolko bronze buckle...
> 
> TFL!


Wow! That's gorgeous. I was committed to aging mine naturally, but now I'm sorely temped. Nice work, Racio.


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

richc1958 said:


> I decide to try something with mine. So even though i love the patina I decide to clean it up and see what type of finish I could get out of this watch. To my surprise with a little work with some NEVERDULL it can out looking rather nice. With an hour of work the watch looks like a mirror. I was surprised some as when I received it its finish was only fair. take look sorry for the poor pics but you will get the idea. heck I really like it this way also. It is the Navy in me as bronze should shine.
> 
> View attachment 551128
> 
> ...


Sensational. I'm definitely a member of the "shiny" bronze club.:-!

Now I just have to find a similar product to NEVERDULL here in NZ. I'm sure we'll have something!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Heres a signature badge for anyone who wants one! Please dont modify the content of the badge other than resizing it :-!


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> Heres a signature badge for anyone who wants one! Please dont modify the content of the badge other than resizing it :-!


Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## jaytaylor (Mar 25, 2008)

Spoonsey said:


> Sensational. I'm definitely a member of the "shiny" bronze club.:-!
> 
> Now I just have to find a similar product to NEVERDULL here in NZ. I'm sure we'll have something!


Hey Spoonsey, try Autosol from Mitre10, great stuff for metals and plastics. The cheap version = toothpaste!


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

I just ordered mine from the new batch tonight as well.
I originally had placed a deposit on one from the first batch then pulled out for reasons, I can't remember.....moment of insanity probably.
Thanks to a fellow WUS'er for the e-mail letting me know the new batch was ready!


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Better get ahold of Peter at Helson. They have more solid bronze bezels in with brown dials, looks real sick.


----------



## d-rock (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Just arrived - Pics!*

I just ordered mine and this is the strap I want. Please, oh please, send me the link so I can buy one (and let me stop looking&#8230. Thank you in advance!


----------



## d-rock (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm apparently so new that I haven't quiet figured out how to post correctly. Apologies.

Here's what I meant to write: In note #201 in this thread, Dave T posted pictures of his Bronze with an after market strap. I want that strap. Not Dave's per se. I'm prepared to buy another. Can anyone tell me with confidence (especially Dave T!) which is it? I've found what I'm looking for and want that moment of grace that comes just after ordering it. Thank you all very much indeed. Feel free to write me directly if this question diverts from the normal thread. Cheers. Derek


----------



## Slakhane (Sep 26, 2010)

Here is some advice on how to get rid of the "pink" colour on bronze:
http://www.howtocleanstuff.net/how-to-clean-bronze/

I am so wanting to buy a Magrette Bronze, but I am not sure when I will use it... 
Anyone tried it with a suit?


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

Slakhane said:


> Here is some advice on how to get rid of the "pink" colour on bronze:
> http://www.howtocleanstuff.net/how-to-clean-bronze/
> 
> I am so wanting to buy a Magrette Bronze, but I am not sure when I will use it...
> Anyone tried it with a suit?


Sure have. My Bronze has a brown leather strap on it so I usually just follow the rule that watch strap must match your shoe color.

The case on the Bronze isn't very thick so I think it works just fine with shirt and suit.


----------



## paulie485 (May 18, 2011)

Slakhane said:


> Here is some advice on how to get rid of the "pink" colour on bronze:
> http://www.howtocleanstuff.net/how-to-clean-bronze/
> 
> I am so wanting to buy a Magrette Bronze, but I am not sure when I will use it...
> Anyone tried it with a suit?


Yep. Thin case, works great.


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

> Here is some advice on how to get rid of the "pink" colour on bronze:
> How to Clean Bronze | Metals


I would be very careful using any of the recipes listed here. I think they would be likely to remove ALL of the natural patina. I know that lemon juice has been suggested as a way to restore the original "shiny" finish to the bronze. And I kind of like the pink highlights (as long as the whole thing doesn't turn pink!). Makes it more personal and unique.

Bronze on my Brothers!


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

BigBandito said:


> I would be very careful using any of the recipes listed here. I think they would be likely to remove ALL of the natural patina. I know that lemon juice has been suggested as a way to restore the original "shiny" finish to the bronze. And I kind of like the pink highlights (as long as the whole thing doesn't turn pink!). Makes it more personal and unique.
> 
> Bronze on my Brothers!


but it is bronze and will just start the process over


----------



## Slakhane (Sep 26, 2010)

Ok, just wanted to help out a fellow WUS member 



BigBandito said:


> I would be very careful using any of the recipes listed here. I think they would be likely to remove ALL of the natural patina. I know that lemon juice has been suggested as a way to restore the original "shiny" finish to the bronze. And I kind of like the pink highlights (as long as the whole thing doesn't turn pink!). Makes it more personal and unique.
> 
> Bronze on my Brothers!


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi guys, does anybody know how to take off the bezel?
Does it need to get pryed off with a blade? Or pushed out from inside with crystal?

I'm thinking of modding mine.:think: 
Mwaahahaa:-d

thanks.
Dave


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

sharkfin said:


> Hi guys, does anybody know how to take off the bezel?
> Does it need to get pryed off with a blade? Or pushed out from inside with crystal?
> 
> I'm thinking of modding mine.:think:
> ...


Something like this should do the trick! ;-)


----------



## pierre7891 (Dec 3, 2010)

Paulie485, where did you get that brown strap?


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

*I've been polishing (pic heavy)...*

After seeing the results that richc1958 achieved with his Regattare Bronze, I just had to try a little "elbow grease" myself. I used a product called Autosol stainless steel polish (www.autosol.de). Thanks for the tip jaytaylor.|>

While I was at it, I took some quick pics of different strap combinations. My everyday strap is the dark brown leather. The light tan leather is from Getat (note it's only 22mm but I just wanted to see how the color would go with the Bronze).

What do you think?

Light tan distressed leather








22mm olive 2-piece Nato (Panatime) - they call it a Nato but I would call it a Zulu








Mmmmmm, shiny








24mm 3-ring sand Nato (Panatime) 








24mm XL dark brown deep oiled leather (Panatime)








Side angle...








24mm 3-ring orange Nato (Panatime)


----------



## antt (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: I've been polishing (pic heavy)...*

Great pics spoonsy. I was hoping someone would try some different NATO/ZULU straps on it. I'm liking the sand coloured one, even the orange isn't bad, I am colourblind though, so others may hate it.

Got an email from Dion that mine shipped yesterday. Only has to come across the pond, so hopefully it'll arrive early next week.


----------



## Slakhane (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: I've been polishing (pic heavy)...*

Wow, love it on the sand Nato and the Dark Brown Leather...
You have convinved me. I will buy a Bronze Magrette...


Spoonsey said:


> After seeing the results that richc1958 achieved with his Regattare Bronze, I just had to try a little "elbow grease" myself. I used a product called Autosol stainless steel polish (www.autosol.de). Thanks for the tip jaytaylor.|>
> 
> While I was at it, I took some quick pics of different strap combinations. My everyday strap is the dark brown leather. The light tan leather is from Getat (note it's only 22mm but I just wanted to see how the color would go with the Bronze).
> 
> ...


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: I've been polishing (pic heavy)...*

^^^^ If only you could buy Nato/Zulu straps with bronze hardware. That would look very cool.


----------



## paulie485 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: I've been polishing (pic heavy)...*



Spoonsey said:


> After seeing the results that richc1958 achieved with his Regattare Bronze, I just had to try a little "elbow grease" myself. I used a product called Autosol stainless steel polish (www.autosol.de). Thanks for the tip jaytaylor.|>
> 
> While I was at it, I took some quick pics of different strap combinations. My everyday strap is the dark brown leather. The light tan leather is from Getat (note it's only 22mm but I just wanted to see how the color would go with the Bronze).
> 
> ...


It's a really versatile watch, I think. All the choices could look good in the right context. I'm not sure what that would be for the orange NATO - - - but they all have some pizazz.


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: I've been polishing (pic heavy)...*

^^^^ I didn't have time to try the Bronze with my orange Isofrane but I will do so at some stage, if I can ever pry the Iso off my Moana Pacific Diver!

The orange Nato was bit of a speculator, thought I would throw it in there just for fun.


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm really liking the mesh set up here.b-)


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

I think this leather NATO looks pretty good too.


----------



## antt (Oct 26, 2009)

#027 arrived at my place today. Looks better in the metal than the pictures suggest. Only problem is it is an xmas present from the wife, so no wearing it till then


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

pierre7891 said:


> Paulie485, where did you get that brown strap?


I'll chime in for Paulie, the strap is the Chevlon oiled calfskin from www.crownandbuckle.com :-!

Here's a direct link to the strap on our web site.


----------



## paulie485 (May 18, 2011)

CrownAndBuckle said:


> I'll chime in for Paulie, the strap is the Chevlon oiled calfskin from www.crownandbuckle.com :-!
> 
> Here's a direct link to the strap on our web site.


Yes, exactly. And very pleased with it, so I am. Sorry I missed Pierre's post. I'm waiting for a bronze buckle from Roland - I think it's going to look da' bomb.

Paul


----------



## JG23 (Jun 18, 2008)

Stupid question, received #167 last night, does this movement have a winding position? Didn't want to screw her up on day 1. Thanks for the help.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

JG23 said:


> Stupid question, received #167 last night, does this movement have a winding position? Didn't want to screw her up on day 1. Thanks for the help.


Magrette Timepieces their sites q and a says that it can be handwound. I find autos start just be gentle shaking, then time set, very rarely wind by hand.

Many congrats btw, a classic


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

....


----------



## paulie485 (May 18, 2011)

JG23 said:


> Stupid question, received #167 last night, does this movement have a winding position? Didn't want to screw her up on day 1. Thanks for the help.


First position is the winding position. Second position is for the calendar function, which is unused in this watch, however you can hear it turning over inside the case. Third position is for setting the time. I believe it is hacked in third position although it doesn't really matter in the absence of a second hand. Agree with arktika who says not much winding is required. Shake the watch gently and put your ear to the case - you can hear the movement "winding up". I was worried about the noise at first until someone assured me that this movement tends to be very loud inside a large case.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

you guys know what these are


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

|>|>|>|>|>|>|> b-)


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

b-)b-)b-):-!:-!:-!|>|>


----------



## androo (Dec 7, 2009)

Oooh I think I have just wet my pants. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeehaa!!! Christmas comes early this year boys.:-!

Isn't it wonderful to have a hobby that can generate such childlike excitement and anticipation?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

I ordered mine today.


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

strongergodzilla said:


> you guys know what these are


Heck being less than 75 miles away from you mine should get here quickly.....are there any extras?


----------



## FLUIDJ (Aug 25, 2011)

Just placed my order. Hope i'm not too late. The .eu site says to call first because it's sold out...the .com site doesn't mention that at all. Fingers crossed.

Question for the polishers.....if I don't like the patina, can the neverdull product be used to bring it back to full bronze luster?


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

FLUIDJ said:


> Just placed my order. Hope i'm not too late. The .eu site says to call first because it's sold out...the .com site doesn't mention that at all. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Question for the polishers.....if I don't like the patina, can the neverdull product be used to bring it back to full bronze luster?


In answer to your question. ....Yes.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

richc1958 said:


> Heck being less than 75 miles away from you mine should get here quickly.....are there any extras?


75 miles never seemed so far! And yep, pleeeeennnnty of extras, I bought the difference to buy the minimum order heh!

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Some pictures from the one man assembly line, taken a few nights ago as I put all the buckles together and packed them to ship. buckles here are 24mm pre-v's


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

You have certainly earned your $$$. Thanks again for taking on this project. |>|>


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank you very much for the time and effort you've devoted to this. Very much appreciated

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

I got my buckles today. They look great!!!!! Thanks again.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

The joy of living so close by to my home base  !!

Glad you like them, be sure to post some pictures when you use them!!



Mr Rick said:


> I got my buckles today. They look great!!!!! Thanks again.


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

Need pics, need pics! 

Some of us live further away, thus need vicarious pleasures! 

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## sonofharry (Nov 16, 2011)

#150 arrived on my doorstep yesterday. Much more pleasing to my eye than any photos have captured.
The supplied strap is nice and comfortable but the black is not for this watch.
Also, waiting for the bronze buckles from strongergodzila and then it will be even better.
The bronze appears to be evolving by the hour. Pretty cool stuff.
Nice watch.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

richc1958 said:


> Here are some pics of the watches Patina
> 
> When First Bought
> 
> ...


I was informed by email that my watch was shipped today...... Would love to buy a strap like the one in your pictures. 
Where can I get one ?

Thanks.


----------



## d-rock (Jan 24, 2008)

My Bronze has been cleared through customs here in Norway but I have to wait until Tuesday to get it. Meanwhile the Kain strap came in (what a wonderful, wonderful job he does …), and Roland's buckle is out there in the post. Sure, my wife will say, "another watch? And why is the strap so big? That's ridiculous. Fine. Whatever." 

But you know what they say, behind every great man is a woman … rolling her eyes. 

I'd like to hear from women. Any women on this thread? Do YOU like the watch? Can you see the appeal? Sure, we're being a bit over-the-top, but its fun. Do do you get it?

Hello? Women?

hello?


----------



## d-rock (Jan 24, 2008)

hey, Roland –

Which of your buckle varieties was more popular? 

d,


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Derek B. Miller said:


> hey, Roland &#150;
> 
> Which of your buckle varieties was more popular?
> 
> d,


Definitely 24mm pre v by far

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

Derek B. Miller said:


> My Bronze has been cleared through customs here in Norway but I have to wait until Tuesday to get it. Meanwhile the Kain strap came in (what a wonderful, wonderful job he does &#8230, and Roland's buckle is out there in the post. Sure, my wife will say, "another watch? And why is the strap so big? That's ridiculous. Fine. Whatever."
> 
> But you know what they say, behind every great man is a woman &#8230; rolling her eyes.
> 
> ...


Recent quote from my wife..."There was ANOTHER FedEx package for you today. Isn't this getting a bit out of control?" :roll:

My response? "Watches are the male version of shoes and handbags honey, let's not argue" (despite the fact that I also quite like shoes).


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Spoonsey said:


> Recent quote from my wife..."There was ANOTHER FedEx package for you today. Isn't this getting a bit out of control?" :roll:
> 
> My response? "Watches are the male version of shoes and handbags honey, let's not argue" (despite the fact that I also quite like shoes).


Agreed, but seems to me girls dig big watches, but guys don't dig big handbags


----------



## emathieu (Aug 27, 2009)

Roland, received my buckles today - thanks for all the hard work! They look great!


----------



## d-rock (Jan 24, 2008)

It occurs to me there should be a thread called "how do YOU justify it?" two versions: to yourself, to your wife (or whatever)

Me: how much do I really spend? A few hundred here and there because I flip them, I don't hoard them. How happy do they make me? How much do I use them? Who is suffering as a result? And really, arent these cool? Meanwhile, where are those $200 shoes from February?

Sent from my iPod touch using Forum Runner


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Derek B. Miller said:


> It occurs to me there should be a thread called "how do YOU justify it?" two versions: to yourself, to your wife (or whatever)
> 
> Me: how much do I really spend? A few hundred here and there because I flip them, I don't hoard them. How happy do they make me? How much do I use them? Who is suffering as a result? And really, arent these cool? Meanwhile, where are those $200 shoes from February?


Right on! That's $100 per shoe. One for each foot! At least we have enough discipline and moderation to not wear a watch on each wrist.


----------



## d-rock (Jan 24, 2008)

Or wear them on our feet. I mean, sapphire crystal or not, that's going to scratch something …


----------



## paulie485 (May 18, 2011)

Derek B. Miller said:


> It occurs to me there should be a thread called "how do YOU justify it?" two versions: to yourself, to your wife (or whatever)
> 
> Me: how much do I really spend? A few hundred here and there because I flip them, I don't hoard them. How happy do they make me? How much do I use them? Who is suffering as a result? And really, arent these cool? Meanwhile, where are those $200 shoes from February?
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Forum Runner


Since when has that kind of logic ever worked? The only thing it would get me is a night or two on the couch.


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

paulie485 said:


> Since when has that kind of logic ever worked? The only thing it would get me is a night or two on the couch.


I agree...there's only trouble in following that line of logic o|


----------



## d-rock (Jan 24, 2008)

Wait a second, you guys don't normally sleep on the couch?

Sent from my iPod touch using Forum Runner


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

Only in the weekends.


----------



## d-rock (Jan 24, 2008)

Just received my Bronze. #165, I think. Switched off the strap already for a Kain Heritage. I opted for the PVD buckle and I think it was the right choice. It works with the watch (and the edges of the strap) whereas the stainless might have clashed (as I think i did with the black strap, which is now retired). I'll put on the bronze buckle in time. I was worried it would all be too big, but the colors are subdued so I don't feel that way. It is indeed inspired by the Anonimo militate (which I love), but it has qualities of its own and it makes for a really fun piece. I heard the Miyota was loud. On the contrary, I can barely hear it. And that's too bad, really, because I like hearing a mechanical watch. My Bedat & Co. #8 ref 888 is the most beautiful sound I've heard in a watch. Nicer, by far, than my Rolex GMT. This one I can't as much enjoy. But so be it. It's my first Japanese automatic and its running just fine. As one would expect. The absence of a second hand is delightful. This really isn't a sports watch. It's a kind of kinetic sculpture. You strap it on and it feels good. A sign of the times but without the baggage of so many Panerais (i.e. worn by people who drive BMW M5s). 

I'm pleased. I miss the sound of a Swiss movement, but perhaps in time an Anonimo might make it to the collection too.

d.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Derek B. Miller said:


> A sign of the times but without the baggage of so many Panerais (i.e. worn by people who drive BMW M5s).


Really? For the record I do not own a Panerai (anymore), nor have I or will I ever own an M5. You had a nice review until you decided to start stereotyping. Kind of like painting a broad stroke stereotype of a Rolex owner. Silly really...

I hope you continue to enjoy your new watch, mine will hopefully arrive this week.


----------



## d-rock (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm just teasing. People who Panerais can take it. They're nice watches that demand people look at them. I might even have one someday.

But I'm holding the line on the BMW M5 comment …


----------



## paulie485 (May 18, 2011)

A couple of shots with the Roland Bronze buckle. I quite like it. I opted for the less massive fingernail and I'm glad. The whole package is quite bold - I feel like the PreV would be pretty massive. My only concern is that the curvature in the buckle is quite minimal and I wonder if it isn't sticking out so far that it will catch on stuff. It would possibly lie flatter if it had a bit more curve, but this is a minor quibble. Only time will tell. So far so good. Anyway, here it is.


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

That's interesting, Paulie. One of my bugbears with PreV's is their size and a tendency to catch on things (maybe I'm clumsy, but that's my experience :-d). So I, too, chose the thumbnail version.

That said, and given you seem to have chosen exactly the same C&B strap as I have for my Bronze, I can see even the thumbnail is quite large and might be a problem. Oh well, time will tell. :think: Now, where is that postman!!


----------



## SiebSp (Nov 1, 2006)

I've just received my Roland thumbnail buckle :-! and changed Simona's gigantic pre-V buckle for it. Quite an improvement. No pictures yet, but Paulie's photo's show it very well.


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Here's my bronze buckle after some finishing, then you can see how it looks on my watch after liver of sulfur and a bit of heat:


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

timesofplenty said:


> Here's my bronze buckle after some finishing, then you can see how it looks on my watch after liver of sulfur and a bit of heat:


Wow Scott, you are truly an artisan with your tools and your technique! LOVE what you used my buckle as a platform for, a perfect match to your watch, and just what _you_ needed. Lovely pictures, and great job!! Looks absolutely stunning


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

strongergodzilla said:


> Wow Scott, you are truly an artisan with your tools and your technique! LOVE what you used my buckle as a platform for, a perfect match to your watch, and just what _you_ needed. Lovely pictures, and great job!! Looks absolutely stunning


Thanks, Roland! I've been wearing the watch with a Simona buckle, but think this shape suits it a bit better.


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

timesofplenty said:


> Here's my bronze buckle after some finishing, then you can see how it looks on my watch after liver of sulfur and a bit of heat:


That's just fantastic, Scott |> b-)


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Just in #101, gotta tell ya I am happy about that number. Dumb, yes, I like it anyway, especially since I got the second release. Watch is awesome, throwing on a custom strap later and hopefully my bronze buckle shows up today as well. Will post pics as this post is useless without one ;-)


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

My "Roland" thumbnails arrived yesterday, so I've fitted one up to a Crown and Buckle "Benton" strap (same as Paulie's) and have to say it works a treat! It hugs into the strap very well, so my concerns below about catching are totally allayed.

Roland, thanks again for going through all of this on our behalf. Top effort!



ttimbo said:


> That's interesting, Paulie. One of my bugbears with PreV's is their size and a tendency to catch on things (maybe I'm clumsy, but that's my experience :-d). So I, too, chose the thumbnail version.
> 
> That said, and given you seem to have chosen exactly the same C&B strap as I have for my Bronze, I can see even the thumbnail is quite large and might be a problem. Oh well, time will tell. :think: Now, where is that postman!!


Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

Ok my buckles just arrived. Yay!

@Scott, nicely done. The patina is matched and perfect!

@Roland, I compare my thumbnail to Scotts up above and they look different?
Mine is solid, not a thin thumbnail as was Scott has pictured. Was his different set?

Here's Scotts:


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

sharkfin said:


> Ok my buckles just arrived. Yay!
> 
> @Scott, nicely done. The patina is matched and perfect!
> 
> ...


Mine started out the same as yours, I hand-finished it so it would sit flatter against the strap.


----------



## paulie485 (May 18, 2011)

timesofplenty said:


> Mine started out the same as yours, I hand-finished it so it would sit flatter against the strap.


Scott, what did you use to remove the material for the curved cutout? How hard is this bronze?


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

paulie485 said:


> Scott, what did you use to remove the material for the curved cutout? How hard is this bronze?


I used files to shape it; the metal didn't seem particularly hard or difficult to work.


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

timesofplenty said:


> Mine started out the same as yours, I hand-finished it so it would sit flatter against the strap.


Oh thats sweet! Nice job there Scott.
I want mine to look like that. Hmmm I gotta try this, gonna think about how i'll attack this mod.
Just dig your collection from what I've seen posted around, especially your aquadive vintages. :-! My faves.

Yes, the bronze is soft. I just tapped my Magrette with another watch bracelet by accident and left two nicks. 
So, reshaping bronze is easily doable. But then again, I'm no expert, and easier said than done. haha.

cheers,
Dave


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello again. My 2 buckles arrived yesterday. Thanks very much Roland!

Here are a few pics of the Pre-V buckle on a Getat strap. Yes, I have been polishing again.;-)


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

timesofplenty said:


> Here's my bronze buckle after some finishing, then you can see how it looks on my watch after liver of sulfur and a bit of heat:


That's beautiful.......love the strap ......special order ?


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

fatehbajwa said:


> That's beautiful.......love the strap ......special order ?


Thank you! I made the strap.


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

*Here is a new strap from Crown & Buckle called the Windsor. The buckle is from WUS member strongergodzilla. *


----------



## Kokyuryoku (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow, this is a great thread! I'm a bit late, but I just ordered my Magrette. It should arrive at the end of February just in time for my birthday. Now, I just need to source a nice vintage brown strap and a bronze buckle. I can't wait. This thread has got me really excited. I'm still on the fence on whether or not I'll let it patina or polish it. Either way I know I'm going to love it.


----------



## Kokyuryoku (Feb 22, 2009)

Spoonsey said:


> Don't know if we got that here in Noo Zeeland? ;-)


They do. Check out Dixon Marine Products in Warkworth ($30) Cleaners and maintenance


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

This thread has been a bit of happy torture. I've been considering the Magrette since last night, and I have to say that I pulled the trigger on it today. Now I just have to wait until March...


----------



## Megalo Milo (Apr 20, 2010)

Raza said:


> This thread has been a bit of happy torture. I've been considering the Magrette since last night, and I have to say that I pulled the trigger on it today. Now I just have to wait until March...


+1 Just put my pre-order in. Now just have to find a nice brown strap to have when the watch gets here.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Megalo Milo said:


> +1 Just put my pre-order in. Now just have to find a nice brown strap to have when the watch gets here.


I'm thinking about a darker brown Hirsch Liberty, but I want to see the dial in person before I commit. They're not super expensive, but I'd rather not waste the money on a gamble, even if it's only $40.

I have a tan Liberty on my Hamilton Sunset (and it used to do double duty on my Helson Shark Diver), and it's an awesome, high quality, and comfortable strap at a reasonable price.


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

Kokyuryoku said:


> They do. Check out Dixon Marine Products in Warkworth ($30) Cleaners and maintenance


Thank you sir. The product I've been using thus far does a great job but I'll keep that website in mind.


----------



## Jamiesutto (Nov 29, 2011)

Pulled the trigger a while back on mine as well...hate the wait...

Now how to get a Roland bronze buckle?


----------



## Megalo Milo (Apr 20, 2010)

After putting in my pre order I posted in the WTB section and sure enough someone had one to sell. Turned out he was near by, met with him and now I have a magrette bronze. Even got a cool brown strap with it.

This watch is awesome. For 44mm (the biggest watch I have) it is very comfortable on my wrist. 

I tried to use the "egg method" to patina it, but I got an egg shell pattern all over the watch. It looked like cracked egg shell, there were dark lines all over.

After trekking all over the city I managed to find some liver of sulfur. In my haste I didn't notice it said for copper. It did not add much patina, but it at least got rid of the cracked egg look, and now I'm back to solid bronze. 

Can someone who has used liver of sulfur chime in with exactly what brand you used? 

And how? Did you just drop the whole watch into the liquid/gel? Did you brush it on?

I'm loving this watch, some nice patina will put it over the top.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

It's supposed to patina quite quickly, I don't know why you would want to expedite it even further.


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

Megalo Milo said:


> After putting in my pre order I posted in the WTB section and sure enough someone had one to sell. Turned out he was near by, met with him and now I have a magrette bronze. Even got a cool brown strap with it.
> 
> This watch is awesome. For 44mm (the biggest watch I have) it is very comfortable on my wrist.
> 
> ...


WOW!! All of this sounds scary! Why don't you just leave it alone and let it patina naturally?


----------



## GregPaulus (Dec 26, 2011)

I am actually in Megalo Milo's camp on this one. I too recently acquired a Magrette Bronze and although it has a nice patina already, it will take years for it to "age" to the level of patina I am looking for - a nice brown/black. I live inland and the process of forming a natural patina is very slow here. 

I really don't see a problem with trying to speed up the natural process - although the Au-natural camp is very vocal here on this forum. I can tell you that bronze artwork is often unnaturally patina'd to achieve the artist's desired effect; why would a watch be any different? I consider many watches to be works of art too.

I would love for some of you that have sped up the process and tried the liver of sulfur method on your Magrette to post some pics - the examples of the eqq method I have seen leave a lot to be desired. I have seen some nice liver of sulfur examples on other watches, but not the Magrette. 

There have to be a whole bunch of impatient, instant gratification geeks out there just like me... right?


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Although I'm letting my Regatarre patina naturally, if I were to try anything it would be Racio's ammonia treatment back on page 18. I hope mine will look like this naturally one day.


----------



## Megalo Milo (Apr 20, 2010)

Racio said:


> Basically, after I bought a small bottle of full strength ammonia, rubber gloves and a gas mask from the grocery, I rummaged thru our kitchen and found some old 6inch diameter round tupperware and a bowl shaped sieve that fits perfectly inside the tupperware. Working in a well ventilated area, I placed a rag at the bottom of the tupperware, covered it with the screen sieve and then poured and soaked the rag with ammonia. Afterwhich, I placed the Magrette Bronze casing together with the bronze buckle on top of the screen suspended over the ammonia soaked rag and left it for 2 hours.
> 
> And after a couple of hours, the outcome is that you'll have an almost completely blacked out bronze casing, close to looking like a matte PVD coated casing but with a greenish powdery layer on certain parts of the watch case. To get back a bit of the bronze look back (it really seemed like it was DLC/PVD coated at first look), and to add contrast and give emphasis on how deep the patina shade that was attained, I slightly polished the the edges using a bronze paste polish (wiping in the same direction as the brushed finish's grain, to preserve its texture) and left the inner patina'ed corners and crannies as it is.


I think I am going to try this method. Seems simple enough.

Did you cover the bucket (air tight? partially?) or leave it open?

What did you use to polish it with the bronze paste afterwards? Just a cloth? Or something slightly more abrasive?

Don't worry about me stealing your glory, your Magrette will still be the coolest one here (that strap is amazing), I am not good with arts & crafts :-d



GregPaulus said:


> I am actually in Megalo Milo's camp on this one. I too recently acquired a Magrette Bronze and although it has a nice patina already, it will take years for it to "age" to the level of patina I am looking for - a nice brown/black. I live inland and the process of forming a natural patina is very slow here.
> 
> I really don't see a problem with trying to speed up the natural process - although the Au-natural camp is very vocal here on this forum. I can tell you that bronze artwork is often unnaturally patina'd to achieve the artist's desired effect; why would a watch be any different? I consider many watches to be works of art too.
> 
> ...


Well said, sir.


----------



## Jamiesutto (Nov 29, 2011)

Dion just emailed me. Paid and I am excited to have this gorgeous watch coming soon. I read this entire thread. Excited to join your ranks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

#319 checking in. I had to have one of these after so many customers were posting Regattare Bronze watches on our straps. For now, I threw it on a prototype C&B strap that matches really well, with a PVD buckle. I've got a bronze buckle from Roland in the mail.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if they have used this watch in water.....shower/swimming etc ?
I want to try the Liver of Sulfur trick for the patina.......do you think the watch can handle being dunked in a glass of water/LOS solution for a while?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

fatehbajwa said:


> Can anyone tell me if they have used this watch in water.....shower/swimming etc ?
> I want to try the Liver of Sulfur trick for the patina.......do you think the watch can handle being dunked in a glass of water/LOS solution for a while?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It has a 50m WR rating, so it should be able to handle a glass of water.

I would recommend that you use the LoS outside. The overpowering smell of sulfur lingers. Your family will thank me.


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

"Can anyone tell me if they have used this watch in water.....shower/swimming etc ?
I want to try the Liver of Sulfur trick for the patina.......do you think the watch can handle being dunked in a glass of water/LOS solution for a while?"


I've applied LoS solution made with warm water and LoS chunks with a cotton swab and it worked great.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks guys.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

timesofplenty said:


> "Can anyone tell me if they have used this watch in water.....shower/swimming etc ?
> I want to try the Liver of Sulfur trick for the patina.......do you think the watch can handle being dunked in a glass of water/LOS solution for a while?"
> 
> I've applied LoS solution made with warm water and LoS chunks with a cotton swab and it worked great.


Could you please elaborate on that.....how long and how many times,etc ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Megalo Milo (Apr 20, 2010)

After failing to get patina with the "egg method" and then again with LoS, I got some ammonia. This did the trick. Was easy as pie to set up and do. After getting a really dark patina I lightly swabbed some Brasso onto the watch, giving the watch a kind of mixed patina and sort of polished look. Hard to explain and show in pictures. Looks much better in person.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Megalo Milo said:


> After failing to get patina with the "egg method" and then again with LoS, I got some ammonia. This did the trick. Was easy as pie to set up and do. After getting a really dark patina I lightly swabbed some Brasso onto the watch, giving the watch a kind of mixed patina and sort of polished look. Hard to explain and show in pictures. Looks much better in person.


That turned out really nice, your pics showed it off nicely. Well done!


----------



## Forrestx (Oct 2, 2007)

#816 here...on a custom made Vintage Brown DStrap www.*dstrap*.com #16 with Ltd. bronze buckle from rolko...

http://www.dstrap.com/category/magrette-limited-edition-dstrap/

I am letting the patina come in a natural way...


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Forrestx said:


> #816 here...on a custom made Vintage Brown DStrap www.*dstrap*.com #16 with Ltd. bronze buckle from rolko...
> 
> Magrette Limited Edition DStrap | Dutch Custom Made Straps
> 
> I am letting the patina come in a natural way...


Where are your PHOTOS? C'mon, show us how proud you are.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

I went ahead with the Liver Of Sulfur method........initially applied the solution with a cotton ball.....later just dunked the watch head in a bowl of the solution for an hour or so......actually I planned to take it out after a few minutes, but got busy with work and totally forgot about it !

Thankfully it turned out quite well. The buckle from Roland turned a darker shade than the watch but it all looks good to me.

Have a look.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

That looks great Fateh.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Jamiesutto said:


> Dion just emailed me. Paid and I am excited to have this gorgeous watch coming soon. I read this entire thread. Excited to join your ranks!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Damn, I haven't gotten my email yet.

EDIT: What email address does it come from? Is it from Dion or from Paypal? I want to make sure I don't miss it.


----------



## Megalo Milo (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow, turned out great. And that strap is such a great combo. Definitely looking to pick up another strap. 

I lost the small screw end of the screw for the strap so won't be able to wear mine a few days at least


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

I am liking this watch more and more everyday.... So much awesome boutique divers, so little money!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamiesutto (Nov 29, 2011)

Raza said:


> Damn, I haven't gotten my email yet.
> 
> EDIT: What email address does it come from? Is it from Dion or from Paypal? I want to make sure I don't miss it.


From dion, I asked him a couple of questions and it comes from all the same email addresses he uses for that. Gave me a tracking number as well. Seems it just left new Zealand.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Jamiesutto said:


> From dion, I asked him a couple of questions and it comes from all the same email addresses he uses for that. Gave me a tracking number as well. Seems it just left new Zealand.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Damn! Damn, damn, damn, damn! I can't wait to get my EMAIL! I haven't been this excited to pay someone money in a long time.


----------



## Megalo Milo (Apr 20, 2010)

Anyone know what size the screws for the straps are? Need to order some ASAP so I can wear this awesome watch again. Thanks.


----------



## Jamiesutto (Nov 29, 2011)

Raza said:


> Damn! Damn, damn, damn, damn! I can't wait to get my EMAIL! I haven't been this excited to pay someone money in a long time.


Hmmm should come over the the D and hang out on some weekend nights...I am VERY happy to part with my money depending on the establishment 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sepoga (Dec 5, 2011)

Does anybody has paid for units from 501 to 1000?

Since when the first part was sold out?


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

#93 checking in. Got this some time ago, but just saw this thread. Currently on Panatime nubuck shark strap. 









.


----------



## Jamiesutto (Nov 29, 2011)

How hard is it to swap the straps? I asked dion and he said it was "at first tricky but you will get the hang of it" isn't it just screws?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Jamiesutto said:


> How hard is it to swap the straps? I asked dion and he said it was "at first tricky but you will get the hang of it" isn't it just screws?


Yes, easy peasy. Just need two screwdrivers at the same time, one for each side since it unscrews from both ends (different from Panerai with just regular screw in one direction from one side).


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

sepoga said:


> Does anybody has paid for units from 501 to 1000?
> 
> Since when the first part was sold out?


I paid my preorder, but not the remainder.


----------



## Jamiesutto (Nov 29, 2011)

GBOGH said:


> Yes, easy peasy. Just need two screwdrivers at the same time, one for each side since it unscrews from both ends (different from Panerai with just regular screw in one direction from one side).


Doh! I only have one screw driver...will have to get another one. Am I correct in assuming that the watch won't be coming with two drivers?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jamiesutto (Nov 29, 2011)

sepoga said:


> Does anybody has paid for units from 501 to 1000?
> 
> Since when the first part was sold out?


Mine is waiting in customs...will let you know the number when it arrives. Has been in customs nearly a week and frustrating the hell out of me!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Raza said:


> I paid my preorder, but not the remainder.


Maybe that is the issue? When I had paid I paid in full. Shipped right out. I was the second release of the first round of 500.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Jamiesutto said:


> Doh! I only have one screw driver...will have to get another one. Am I correct in assuming that the watch won't be coming with two drivers?


That is correct. It doesn't even come with one screwdriver (unless that's changed since my #93). I wasn't expecting one though at only $400.


----------



## Jamiesutto (Nov 29, 2011)

GBOGH said:


> That is correct. It doesn't even come with one screwdriver (unless that's changed since my #93). I wasn't expecting one though at only $400.


What screw driver do you prefer?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Forrestx (Oct 2, 2007)

BigBandito said:


> Where are your PHOTOS? C'mon, show us how proud you are.


Here they are...

As said #816, www.Dstrap.com strap.

It's been on my wirst for the past 2 weeks now and has been replaced today for the first time by the Oris F1 Williams Day/Date which deserved some attention as well, but pretty soon it will be the Magrette again.

Among my 'steel on steel' watches, the Bronze on leather is just perfect and a welcomed change! As you don't see bronze too much it a quite unique piece.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

Jamiesutto said:


> How hard is it to swap the straps? I asked dion and he said it was "at first tricky but you will get the hang of it" isn't it just screws?


I found it pretty difficult and swapped my screws out for fat spring bars. The spring bars are still smaller than the holes drilled in the lugs, but it works fine.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

I haven't received my full payment email from Dion yet....should I be worried?


----------



## rukrem (Apr 13, 2009)

Raza said:


> I haven't received my full payment email from Dion yet....should I be worried?


I am in the same boat; sent an email to Dion 2 days and still no word ... Not going to worry until mid february


----------



## Jamiesutto (Nov 29, 2011)

Mine showed up, just missed delivery as I was at work later than anticipated...tomorrow though!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Megalo Milo (Apr 20, 2010)

rukrem said:


> I am in the same boat; sent an email to Dion 2 days and still no word ... Not going to worry until mid february


In my brief experience with Dion it usually takes him 2-3 (sometimes 4) days to respond to emails. But he always responds.


----------



## phuphav (Nov 22, 2010)

sepoga said:


> Does anybody has paid for units from 501 to 1000?
> 
> Since when the first part was sold out?


I put the deposit last week. Really cant wait to have it on my wrist!!


----------



## phuphav (Nov 22, 2010)

Please suggest me where to get matching bronze buckle. I really wanna get one.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

phuphav said:


> Please suggest me where to get matching bronze buckle. I really wanna get one.


Olivier Watches has bronze buckles.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

phuphav said:


> Please suggest me where to get matching bronze buckle. I really wanna get one.


Here ya go...

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=590167


----------



## Cyril Sneer (Dec 17, 2011)

The second batch of Bronze Regattares has a bronze buckle available for a surcharge, as well as a no-charge chocolate brown strap. Unfortunately the buckle is 22mm I've now learned.


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

Cyril Sneer said:


> The second batch of Bronze Regattares has a bronze buckle available for a surcharge, as well as a no-charge chocolate brown strap. Unfortunately the buckle is 22mm I've now learned.


That's smart thinking by Dion in my opinion. He's obviously taking note of what his customers are doing with their Bronze Regattares and improving on what was already a very nice package.|>


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Spoonsey said:


> That's smart thinking by Dion in my opinion. He's obviously taking note of what his customers are doing with their Bronze Regattares and improving on what was already a very nice package.|>


Problem being, the brown strap is 24/24, so this does not work for Cyril Sneer I am guessing. The Black strap that comes with the watch unless otherwise requested is 24/22, the buckle would fit that. Most of us putting it on 24/24 straps from various strap makers.


----------



## Cyril Sneer (Dec 17, 2011)

HelloNasty1 said:


> Problem being, the brown strap is 24/24, so this does not work for Cyril Sneer I am guessing. The Black strap that comes with the watch unless otherwise requested is 24/22, the buckle would fit that. Most of us putting it on 24/24 straps from various strap makers.


Magrette's brown strap is the same as the black, 24/22. I got excited when I saw the bronze buckle option, thinking that I could then have a spare 24mm bronze for future 24/24 straps, but no such luck. Still the watch is _very_ nice and the brown strap and bronze buckle are a nice improvement as a stock option until my Rolko arrives.

I'll post pics when I get some free time.


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

Cyril Sneer said:


> Magrette's brown strap is the same as the black, 24/22. I got excited when I saw the bronze buckle option, thinking that I could then have a spare 24mm bronze for future 24/24 straps, but no such luck. Still the watch is _very_ nice and the brown strap and bronze buckle are a nice improvement as a stock option until my Rolko arrives.
> 
> I'll post pics when I get some free time.


I got a 22mm and 24mm bronze buckle from strongergodzilla. Most of my straps are 24/24 but it just happened that one of my favorite straps for the Magrette is 24/22. Typical!:-s


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Cyril Sneer said:


> Magrette's brown strap is the same as the black, 24/22. I got excited when I saw the bronze buckle option, thinking that I could then have a spare 24mm bronze for future 24/24 straps, but no such luck. Still the watch is _very_ nice and the brown strap and bronze buckle are a nice improvement as a stock option until my Rolko arrives.
> 
> I'll post pics when I get some free time.


Not mine. My brown strap is 24/24, no taper.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Here's some iPhone pics of my #093 Magrette bronze on a nubuck shark 24/22mm strap with one of Roland's bronze buckles. I've tried many straps on it, but this one seems to suite it best.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

So far this is my favorite combination with the Regattare. The brown leather of our Madison strap is almost a perfect color match to the watch dial. Just waiting for the bronze thumbnail buckle to arrive from Olivier Watches.


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

CrownAndBuckle said:


> So far this is my favorite combination with the Regattare. The brown leather of our Madison strap is almost a perfect color match to the watch dial. Just waiting for the bronze thumbnail buckle to arrive from Olivier Watches.


|> Yes, that is a nice look. I like the thickness of the strap too. |>


----------



## Jamiesutto (Nov 29, 2011)

CrownAndBuckle said:


> So far this is my favorite combination with the Regattare. The brown leather of our Madison strap is almost a perfect color match to the watch dial. Just waiting for the bronze thumbnail buckle to arrive from Olivier Watches.


I was going to buy that same strap. How do I enter the coupon code for a WUS discount? And anyone know he best place to get a cheap screw driver? The only one I have found is 20$!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jamiesutto (Nov 29, 2011)

Obligatory (crappy) wrist shot


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

CrownAndBuckle said:


> So far this is my favorite combination with the Regattare. The brown leather of our Madison strap is almost a perfect color match to the watch dial. Just waiting for the bronze thumbnail buckle to arrive from Olivier Watches.


That looks pretty awesome, CB.


----------



## Megalo Milo (Apr 20, 2010)

Jamiesutto said:


> I was going to buy that same strap. How do I enter the coupon code for a WUS discount? And anyone know he best place to get a cheap screw driver? The only one I have found is 20$!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I got some from a hardware store. Pretty cheap and you get a whole bunch. You are going to need two anyway.

Also, eyeglass screwdrivers that they usually sell in supermarkets and drug stores.


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

+1 for the C&B Madison. A very clean and (dare I say it) _elegant_ look.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

I really want mine soon. I hate having things in the wind. I've got to keep that money set aside, and in the meantime, I'm getting antsy, so I'm buying other stuff. And on top of that, the auction I won and paid for on Thursday hasn't yet shipped! How is that acceptable?


----------



## bullhuh (Jan 31, 2012)

WOW


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Raza said:


> I really want mine soon. I hate having things in the wind. I've got to keep that money set aside, and in the meantime, I'm getting antsy, so I'm buying other stuff. And on top of that, the auction I won and paid for on Thursday hasn't yet shipped! How is that acceptable?


You need something else to occupy your mind for a while. Do a crossword puzzle. Wash your car. Go for a walk. Start ANOTHER hobby. Ask that young lady out on another date. The watches will be here before you know it.


----------



## cappuccino (Jan 31, 2012)

got mine yesterday with chocolate brown strap and bronze buckle from Magrette . #516


----------



## pierre7891 (Dec 3, 2010)

Is that from the new batch? I have paid the pre-fee and have not heard anything since then. Bought from Dion before and always know that he delivers but it´s always tough to wait


----------



## Megalo Milo (Apr 20, 2010)

Just got this strap: Panatime vintage tabacco, 24/24


















Sorry about my huge reflection in this one lol.

I am loving this strap, just wish the stitches weren't so white. An off white or copper would just be perfect I think.


----------



## cappuccino (Jan 31, 2012)

ordered mine on december 5th, so waiting was not to long and worthed....now patience for patina


----------



## Jamiesutto (Nov 29, 2011)

Raza said:


> I really want mine soon. I hate having things in the wind. I've got to keep that money set aside, and in the meantime, I'm getting antsy, so I'm buying other stuff. And on top of that, the auction I won and paid for on Thursday hasn't yet shipped! How is that acceptable?


Raza, did you pay yet? He won't send it until you make up the difference...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Megalo Milo said:


> Just got this strap: Panatime vintage tabacco, 24/24
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grab some dirt rub on stitch, perfect match!


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

pierre7891 said:


> Is that from the new batch? I have paid the pre-fee and have not heard anything since then. Bought from Dion before and always know that he delivers but it´s always tough to wait


Glad I'm not the only one who hasn't been tapped to pay the full amount yet.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Jamiesutto said:


> Raza, did you pay yet? He won't send it until you make up the difference...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Half of that was venting about a different purchase.

As I recall, you make the deposit, and then he contacts you to finish paying off the difference. I haven't been contacted yet. I don't mind waiting, but I really want the watch!


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

Raza said:


> Half of that was venting about a different purchase.
> 
> As I recall, you make the deposit, and then he contacts you to finish paying off the difference. I haven't been contacted yet. I don't mind waiting, but I really want the watch!


In my experience, he won't contact you until he has stock and is ready to ship.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Pay in full, get watch without worrying if any left or not. We're not talking much money compared to almost all other micros. IMO.


----------



## cappuccino (Jan 31, 2012)

new , and after 4 days. it's already changed. I suppose sea air is good for bronze watches..... thats why I also ordered a Olivier bronze:-d


----------



## emathieu (Aug 27, 2009)

Just wanted to give everyone else who bought in the first batch a heads up that I contacted Dion about the new chocolate leather strap with the bronze buckle, and Dion responded and added them to the accessories page for order. Just placed my order, so hope to have it soon.


----------



## paulie485 (May 18, 2011)

Raza said:


> Half of that was venting about a different purchase.
> 
> As I recall, you make the deposit, and then he contacts you to finish paying off the difference. I haven't been contacted yet. I don't mind waiting, but I really want the watch!


Dude, just chill. By the time the watch arrives it will already have that lovely patina everyone is so on about. Pre-patinaed, as it were.


----------



## Jamiesutto (Nov 29, 2011)

So it seems I will be the first to be upset about this watch...
I like the bronze and it seems fairly accurate, but since I have had it (less than a week due to customs) the crystal has "collapsed" on the right side. Meaning the edge is below the bronze lip for 2-6 markers. I am very upset. I baby my watches and take the think off even when rinsing dishes so I know it isn't any trauma to the watch that did this. I am really scared to have any water touch it now. Even when washing my hands. 
I am a very laid back guy but this is annoying me. I wanted this to be a daily wearer, now I don't even want to look at it. 
I know dion is busy and I haven't emailed him as I have tried to get over this and I don't want to deal with shipping etc...

Any advice friends? I am not happy about this as I think this would be a great watch otherwise...and I am the type of guy who won't return food at a restraint if its completely wrong!




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Jamiesutto said:


> So it seems I will be the first to be upset about this watch...
> I like the bronze and it seems fairly accurate, but since I have had it (less than a week due to customs) the crystal has "collapsed" on the right side. Meaning the edge is below the bronze lip for 2-6 markers. I am very upset. I baby my watches and take the think off even when rinsing dishes so I know it isn't any trauma to the watch that did this. I am really scared to have any water touch it now. Even when washing my hands.
> I am a very laid back guy but this is annoying me. I wanted this to be a daily wearer, now I don't even want to look at it.
> I know dion is busy and I haven't emailed him as I have tried to get over this and I don't want to deal with shipping etc...
> ...


Definitely drop Dion an e-mail to address the issue. He's very good at resolving any problems that come up, and yours is still covered under warranty so shouldn't be a problem to fix. What you describe seems to be an isolated issue, and it's always a possibility that a bad one got through.


----------



## Jamiesutto (Nov 29, 2011)

GBOGH said:


> Definitely drop Dion an e-mail to address the issue. He's very good at resolving any problems that come up, and yours is still covered under warranty so shouldn't be a problem to fix. What you describe seems to be an isolated issue, and it's always a possibility that a bad one got through.


I guess I will tomorrow in the morning. I hate being a pain in the ass though. I really like the watch though...really I would like to wear it everyday and had a friend buy one too, but this is off. I even had my wife (who is pissed I bought the watch) check it and she agreed the crystal is off...and she knows NOTHING about watches. Guess I will try.

Thanks for the response, any other ideas? Pics etc? To be honest (and not snotty etc...) I don't want to deal with the issue. I work 80 hours a week and coming home to document a defect in a watch is not veyr appetizing...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jamiesutto (Nov 29, 2011)

And I just spent 200$+ on straps etc...!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

Just email Dion. I'm sure he'll see you right. Personally, I think it is a better investment of your time to get in touch with the owner than to spend time here on the forums, asking questions about a problem that sounds like a one-off. 

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

ttimbo said:


> Just email Dion. I'm sure he'll see you right. Personally, I think it is a better investment of your time to get in touch with the owner than to spend time here on the forums, asking questions about a problem that sounds like a one-off.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


+ 1 That is the first thing I would have done. Micros generally speaking are a pleasure to work with.


----------



## Jamiesutto (Nov 29, 2011)

ttimbo said:


> Just email Dion. I'm sure he'll see you right. Personally, I think it is a better investment of your time to get in touch with the owner than to spend time here on the forums, asking questions about a problem that sounds like a one-off.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


Actually this forum is a great investment of time. I was a little drunk last night (wore my Panerai as I haven't worn the magrette since the second day I had it since I noticed this) and airing my grievances here saved me from writing a venomous email. I have been working 16 hours a day for the past week so haven't been able to email him. Personally I think it is better to discuss things on this forum and get a level head then email the owner with anger. And how would i know its a " one off" problem without asking? Doesnt it make sense to get all the infformation i can before emailing him? But thanks for your input...

I will be emailing him now.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jamiesutto (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok I emailed him. I will let y'all know what happens. I am glad that this is not a common problem and that most people are enjoying their watch


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

Dion is a good guy to deal with. I think an initial email to him would have been preferrable to posting on a forum. 
From experience, I am confident that he will make things right.


----------



## Jamiesutto (Nov 29, 2011)

fastward said:


> Dion is a good guy to deal with. I think an initial email to him would have been preferrable to posting on a forum.
> From experience, I am confident that he will make things right.


Please read the above post. Have I bad mouthed him in any way? Forums exist for sharing experiences and this is mine. I will doubly praise him when this is rectified, as FROM THIS FORUM I am comfortably assured that he will do so. I don't understand why people berate others for posting their experiences if they are negative, see omega forum. I view the forum as a spring board/drawing board for formulating my argument and if this happened to more ppl I would be able to tell him that. Hence my putting out my feelers for this....

Why would it have been preferable to email him first when 
A.) I was angry, very angry
B.) I didn't know enough info
C.) my response wouldn't have been thought out
how would that have been "preferrable" ??????
I could understand if I was bad mouthing the guy, but I am really not.
This lemming like approval makes me ill and I don't get it. Have I done dion wrong? Not to sound snobbish, but the only reason I am making a fuss over a 400$ watch is I REALLY REALLY LIKE IT! otherwise I would wear it till it died and throw it away....

Why berate me for asking advice and figuring out whats going on before I email him?

I just don't get it...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

No, agree with your posts Jamie. All the more info the better. Sorry about your experience though, as I know it sucks when yours is the isolated incident. Dion will take care of the issue for you, I have no doubt.


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

Jamiesutto said:


> Please read the above post. Have I bad mouthed him in any way? Forums exist for sharing experiences and this is mine. I will doubly praise him when this is rectified, as FROM THIS FORUM I am comfortably assured that he will do so. I don't understand why people berate others for posting their experiences if they are negative, see omega forum. I view the forum as a spring board/drawing board for formulating my argument and if this happened to more ppl I would be able to tell him that. Hence my putting out my feelers for this....
> 
> Why would it have been preferable to email him first when
> A.) I was angry, very angry
> ...


I didn't berate you and apologize if you took that as such. 
It's annoying to get a new product with a defect. I just stated that Dion is a very easy person to deal with and would make it right. He is the only person tha could get this taken care of. 
It would have been preferrable to email him first, so he could get the process started. I have had QC issues as well on new watches, but have tended to contact the company first. Word of mouth can kill a small business and turn one or two isolated incidents into a big deal.

Its just as easy to email him as it is to post about it. No one he can help you get it rectified.

As for the kind words towards me, I think that you need to take a step back and not start throwing accusations at others. Life is more of how you handle events that the actual events themselves.


----------



## Jamiesutto (Nov 29, 2011)

fastward said:


> I didn't berate you and apologize if you took that as such.
> It's annoying to get a new product with a defect. I just stated that Dion is a very easy person to deal with and would make it right. He is the only person tha could get this taken care of.
> It would have been preferrable to email him first, so he could get the process started. I have had QC issues as well on new watches, but have tended to contact the company first. Word of mouth can kill a small business and turn one or two isolated incidents into a big deal.
> 
> ...


I apologize, frustration may have won this round...it's easier to type anger than act it out in person...please accept my apologies.

Btw the most unkind word in my post was "lemming"  wasnt flinging obsceneties at ya

But this is the whole reason I post here...to get a more level head. I love dions work, I really do. And I am much more encouraged that this is the only issue that has surfaced in 30pages of posts. I don't want a micro to flounder and wasn't trying to do that but really this is one of the reasons for this forum. Otherwise we are all just pandering...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jamiesutto (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok Dion is a stud
Here is his response, literally 20minutes later

"Hi Jamie,

I am very sorry to hear that you are unhappy with your Magrette and that is the last thing I want.

1. Please send it back for a full refund and I will reimburse your shipping costs.

2. Please send it back for a new replacement Regattare Bronze and I will reimburse you for shipping costs.

I hope this is acceptable for you.

Cheers,

Dion"


I will be getting a replacement, not a refund. Upstanding gentleman and I am proud to be an owner of his timepieces.

Thank you everyone for your help. I truelly don't like complaining and am happy I will still be able to get this watch.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Jamiesutto said:


> Ok Dion is a stud
> Here is his response, literally 20minutes later
> 
> "Hi Jamie,
> ...


And there you have it! One main reason why micros are so popular here. Not going out for warranty work and receiving 3-4 months later (you know the brands). Glad you are happy and for the record understood your frustration. I think some responses here were largely impart because they knew what would happen if you emailed Dion. He would make it right. Dion is a good guy as you have now discovered. All good! Enjoy when she arrives!


----------



## Jamiesutto (Nov 29, 2011)

To be honest my only experience is with those other brands. I cannot say how happy I am that he so painlessly helped me with this as I love the watch. I mainly posted here so people would talk me off the ledge so to speak and I didn't email anger...I am sorry to everyone if I was rude, etc.

Again I thank everyone for their help and am glad I listened to everyone. Otherwise I would have likely "sucked it up" and been unhappy as I really dont like conflict and hassle. Now I will happily buy more of his time pieces!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mr Watches (Jan 16, 2012)

I hope you all are very happy with your brass watch it looks great.:-!:-!


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

Good to hear the issue is being resolved

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Jamiesutto (Nov 29, 2011)

Mr Watches said:


> I hope you all are very happy with your brass watch it looks great.:-!:-!


Ass

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Dion is absolutely one of the best in the business, as you can tell by the outcry of support for him and MAGRETTE! He really stands behind his watches and goes above and beyond to make his customers happy.


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

Dion is good peeps!
Glad its sorted and you will have a new Bronzie in no time.:-!

Still digging the Bronze Regattare. ;-)


----------



## cappuccino (Jan 31, 2012)

Mr Watches said:


> I hope you all are very happy with your brass watch it looks great.:-!:-!


look, if you haven't done a chemical analysis, there is no way you can tell the difference.(see www.metalreference.com info on metals , where you have a picture of 15 different alloys of brass and 14 of bronze).
I cannot tell with certainty looking at my watch which one has been used for it. So unless you have chemical proof of what you claim, you should not come out here and possibly damage the name of a small company. I will go with what Magrette claims, since they prove every day they are a reliable company. post your proof or stay away, please


----------



## Navitimer (Feb 2, 2009)

Out of interest - the difference between bronze and brass is often the inclusion of a little zinc in the alloy.

What difference would it make to the end product? It still obtains patina and my understanding is that many ship fittings are actually brass, not bronze.

Brass / bronze, pot-ah-to/pot-ay-to looks the same and practically IS the same.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Jamiesutto said:


> Actually this forum is a great investment of time. I was a little drunk last night (wore my Panerai as I haven't worn the magrette since the second day I had it since I noticed this) and airing my grievances here saved me from writing a venomous email. I have been working 16 hours a day for the past week so haven't been able to email him. Personally I think it is better to discuss things on this forum and get a level head then email the owner with anger. And how would i know its a " one off" problem without asking? Doesnt it make sense to get all the infformation i can before emailing him? But thanks for your input...
> 
> I will be emailing him now.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I know what you mean. I work similar hours to you and when I get home from work, I don't want to deal with anything. But, from what I hear, Dion is a great guy to deal with, and from my other interaction with microbrands, they tend to be great when it comes to dealing with issues.

Your two options are to email Dion and see what he can do for you or sell it at a huge loss.


----------



## drg (Feb 7, 2010)

strongergodzilla said:


> Dion is absolutely one of the best in the business, as you can tell by the outcry of support for him and MAGRETTE! He really stands behind his watches and goes above and beyond to make his customers happy.


totally agreeb-)


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

This member copied and pasted Magrette's description. Note it states CuSn8 in description at the time:
My Bronze Beauty From Magrette

Now looking at Magrette's site is seems to of been removed. So it is probably safe to assume it is not CuSn8 at minimal. 
Magrette Timepieces

I have this watch and for the price, no complaints. But it does appear it had been advertised differently initially.

*DON'T START FLAMING ME, I LOVE MY MAGRETTE BRONZE OR WHATEVER IT MIGHT BE...*


----------



## Mr Watches (Jan 16, 2012)

Jamiesutto said:


> Ass
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


:think::think: This is just being rude to another member for no reason.:think:


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

From the Magrette web site:

http://www.magrette.com/news.php



> *Regattare Bronze
> *We just learned that two of our colleague watch brands issued a recall for some of their watches after 3rd party tests showed that the alloy these watches were made of is not the CuSn8 that they ordered from their supplier.
> 
> Needless to say that we will have our Regattare Bronze tested as well to ensure we have been selling what we believe is a watch with a massive CuSn8 case. We have confirmation of our supplier that the alloy we ordered and received indeed is CuSn8, but we will have this double checked in a laboratory to make 100% sure. We will keep you updated on our facebook page / news page of our web site.
> ...


It is clear from the message that the case was and is intended to be CuSn8.


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *Jamiesutto*
> Ass
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD





Mr Watches said:


> :think::think: This is just being rude to another member for no reason.:think:


I think he meant "Troll."


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

BigBandito said:


> I think he meant "Troll."


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

BigBandito said:


> From the Magrette web site:
> 
> http://www.magrette.com/news.php
> 
> It is clear from the message that the case was and is intended to be CuSn8.


This was posted on his site soon after I had posted or I would not of put up the links. I stand by what I wrote at the time.


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

HelloNasty1 said:


> This was posted on his site soon after I had posted or I would not of put up the links. I stand by what I wrote at the time.


No problem Nasty. You were just stating the facts.


----------



## SactoJohn (Jul 9, 2008)

richc1958 said:


> Very very nice.....I just ordered a Di Stefano strap with bronze buckle the Michelangelo to go with mine ...now seeing it I want it very badly.....
> 
> View attachment 518863
> 
> ...


That is one awesome strap, but expensive!


----------



## SactoJohn (Jul 9, 2008)

cappuccino said:


> look, if you haven't done a chemical analysis, there is no way you can tell the difference.(see www.metalreference.com info on metals , where you have a picture of 15 different alloys of brass and 14 of bronze).
> I cannot tell with certainty looking at my watch which one has been used for it. So unless you have chemical proof of what you claim, you should not come out here and possibly damage the name of a small company. I will go with what Magrette claims, since they prove every day they are a reliable company. post your proof or stay away, please


Cappuccino,

Good comment. I learned a lot from your reference. It appears that CuSn8 (Phosphorus Bronze) is typically used for cymbals and Bronze Aluminum is used for ships fittings, propellors, etc. Why was CuSn8 chosen in the first place? I wonder what was actually used for the Benarus and Helson watches?


----------



## tompa (Nov 19, 2010)

#552 has arrived in Sweden


----------



## jshih (Feb 8, 2012)

FYI.

I just went to Magrette's site. Dion has placed the Bronze watch as "out of stock"


----------



## bmonroy17 (Feb 8, 2012)

#549 arrived in Los Angeles an hour ago !

Loving it so far, no buyer remorse here. My only question at the moment the crown seems to have a lot of play when it's unscrewed from the tube. I noticed it when I adjusted the time. Is this common ? I didnt expect it to feel like my JLC or Rolex but its seemed very fragile. 
I am glad Dion gave the 2nd batch owners an option on the strap and buckle.

terrible pics below


----------



## certifiedfryguy (Jan 10, 2011)

Brasso can be safely used to remove the patina right?


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

The brown strap looks awesome. I can't wait for Dion to email me. I contacted him through the site, but haven't gotten a response yet. It's only been a couple of days though.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

bmonroy17 said:


> #549 arrived in Los Angeles an hour ago !
> 
> Loving it so far, no buyer remorse here. My only question at the moment the crown seems to have a lot of play when it's unscrewed from the tube. I noticed it when I adjusted the time. Is this common?


One word, Myota. It is not the 9015 which is a bit better, no worries. Enjoy!


----------



## bmonroy17 (Feb 8, 2012)

HelloNasty1 said:


> One word, Myota. It is not the 9015 which is a bit better, no worries. Enjoy!


Thanks ! It just seemed weird the crown has that much wiggle.


----------



## Jamiesutto (Nov 29, 2011)

Raza said:


> The brown strap looks awesome. I can't wait for Dion to email me. I contacted him through the site, but haven't gotten a response yet. It's only been a couple of days though.


Dion may be a little busy now with everything coming out go Nelson and benarius...


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Jamiesutto said:


> Dion may be a little busy now with everything coming out go Nelson and benarius...


I figured as much, so I'm being patient.


----------



## Jamiesutto (Nov 29, 2011)

You took my suunto!!


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Dion is a gentleman !

Magrette Timepieces


----------



## Brian Chamberlin (Dec 31, 2011)

I want this watch! Is it still available?


v/r
brian

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

Looks like he's out of stock....I asked him about it in an email yesterday and here is his response :

Hi Henry,

Thanks for your inquiry.

We currently out of stock of the Regattare Bronze model. We should have more in stock in April, I will email you when available.

Cheers,

Dion
*
So it looks like he's going to offer it again **.....I don't know if it will be in addition to the 1000 or to finish it out.

Pennapolis!
*


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Dion emailed me back! He said they were working through the orders as they came in and that I wouldn't be missed. Nice.


And yes, I took your Suunto. It's my Suunto now!


----------



## Brian Chamberlin (Dec 31, 2011)

I just received that response as well.


v/r
brian

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jshih (Feb 8, 2012)

Here is Dion's reply to me:

Hi James,

We are still on schedule for the 29th of February for people that have already reserved their piece. There will be more available in April once we have sent the pre-orders out.
Cheers,

Dion


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Did anyone see this?

Magrette Timepieces

Interesting. I'm not worried though. I got the email to finish the payment, and I'm going to do so.


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Raza said:


> Did anyone see this?
> 
> Magrette Timepieces
> 
> Interesting. I'm not worried though. I got the email to finish the payment, and I'm going to do so.


Raza

Read the thread on the Helson Benarus bronze recall. There has been much discussion and conjecture on this over the last week or so. We Magrette owners are all waiting with baited breath (gotta look that one up) for the results of Dion's testing.

I'm wearing mine right now, and I gotta tell you, I don't think I'd give it up for anything.  |>


----------



## paulie485 (May 18, 2011)

BigBandito said:


> Raza
> 
> We Magrette owners are all waiting with baited breath (gotta look that one up) for the results of Dion's testing.
> 
> |>


Indeed. While I didn't pursue it this far, I'm guessing it is derived from "abate".

*bate[SUP] 1[/SUP]*(b







t)_tr.v._ *bat·ed*, *bat·ing*, *bates**1. *To lessen the force or intensity of; moderate: _"To his dying day he bated his breath a little when he told the story"_ _(George Eliot)._ 
*2. *To take away; subtract.


----------



## jefnando (Feb 19, 2010)

Everytime this thread goes to the top, I'll go like "YES! I'm gonna order it this time! " Then I look at the date when the thread was initiated and I plunge back down to earth


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

paulie485 said:


> Indeed. While I didn't pursue it this far, I'm guessing it is derived from "abate".
> 
> *bate[SUP] 1[/SUP]*(b
> 
> ...


Yes. Abated breath - like I couldn't breathe while I awaited the answer.


----------



## canbkg (Feb 13, 2012)

i just received mine #507 with brown strap and bronze buckle looks and feels great on the wrist

Magrette Timepieces

Interesting. I'm not worried though. I got the email to finish the payment, and I'm going to do so.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Okay, quick and silly question. Is it "Mag-gre-tee ray-ga-tare"?


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

Raza said:


> Okay, quick and silly question. Is it "Mag-gre-tee ray-ga-tare"?


I know "Magrette" is pronounced "mar-gret-tee" per the Magrette website. I'm less sure about "Regattare". I think it can either be "re-gah-tar-ey" because I think the word has an Italian origin, but if it doesn't, it can be a play on "regatta" in which case I would pronounce it "ri-gah-tair".


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

i1800collect said:


> I know "Magrette" is pronounced "mar-gret-tee" per the Magrette website. I'm less sure about "Regattare". I think it can either be "re-gah-tar-ey" because I think the word has an Italian origin, but if it doesn't, it can be a play on "regatta" in which case I would pronounce it "ri-gah-tair".


Is Magrette really "mar gret tee"? Because that first r makes no sense.


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

Raza said:


> Is Magrette really "mar gret tee"? Because that first r makes no sense.


It is - end of the 6th paragraph from the top.

Magrette Timepieces

FWIW, I agree with you and I had previously pronounced it another way... hopefully a New Zealander sees this and can perhaps shed a little light on why "Magrette" is pronounced the way it is. :-d


----------



## Slakhane (Sep 26, 2010)

Just had to post a picture of my beloved Magrette. I get questions about it every time I wear it. That always fun 
Here it is on a Kain Heritage strap.


----------



## Megalo Milo (Apr 20, 2010)

^ What a great picture. I love that strap.


----------



## jshih (Feb 8, 2012)

I was told by Dion that my watch from the second batch will get shipped this week. Can't wait

Jshih


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

For you guys who have already received it, how long was the wait from ship to receipt? Four days for me right now, and I know that's not a long time, but the wait is killing me!


----------



## Jamiesutto (Nov 29, 2011)

Raza said:


> For you guys who have already received it, how long was the wait from ship to receipt? Four days for me right now, and I know that's not a long time, but the wait is killing me!


10 days about... 
It's all customs


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Jamiesutto said:


> 10 days about...
> It's all customs


10 days!? ....ing hell! My Helson got here in like half an hour!


----------



## Jamiesutto (Nov 29, 2011)

Raza said:


> 10 days!? ....ing hell! My Helson got here in like half an hour!


Isn't helson's from Canada? This is NZ!! Be happy,I am going to be watch less for about a month I assume as I sent him the magrette back due to the crystal...and I ally like the watch so I want it back! Fits nicely on my wrist. Not as nice as the Pam 111 but for about 5.5k less it far surpasses in the value range. I loved the idea of the magrette being my new daily wearer.

I miss it...


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

Jamiesutto said:


> Isn't helson's from Canada? This is NZ!! Be happy,I am going to be watch less for about a month I assume as I sent him the magrette back due to the crystal...and I ally like the watch so I want it back! Fits nicely on my wrist. Not as nice as the Pam 111 but for about 5.5k less it far surpasses in the value range. I loved the idea of the magrette being my new daily wearer.
> 
> I miss it...


Helsons are shipped from Hong Kong.


----------



## Jamiesutto (Nov 29, 2011)

i1800collect said:


> Helsons are shipped from Hong Kong.


Ok do just a little farther, no biggie....


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

New Zealander in the house.

I have always thought that it is pronounced Mah-gret but the website clearly says there is an extra "tay" on the end. It's got nothing to do with our Kiwi accent, I think it's just something that Dion came up with.

A lot of the design influence with Dion's engraved pieces derives from New Zealand's indigenous people, the Maori (google it for more information) but Magrette is *not* a Maori word.

And by the way, "Maori" is sort of pronounced "Mowww-ree", not "Mah-or-ree".

Here endeth the lesson.


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

And our national sport is rugby, in which our international team the "All Blacks" kick serious arse. No pads, no helmets, just a bunch of hard mo-fos going at it full throttle. Supreme athletes.

We kind of laugh at the theatrics of American football but I do enjoy watching it (though I prefer baseball).


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

I think Dion's influences are both Italian (Magrette, Regattare) and Maori.

Oh, and the All Blacks are great...they even beat the Wallabies from time to time 

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## jaytaylor (Mar 25, 2008)

Spoonsey said:


> And our national sport is rugby, in which our international team the "All Blacks" kick serious arse. No pads, no helmets, just a bunch of hard mo-fos going at it full throttle. Supreme athletes.
> 
> We kind of laugh at the theatrics of American football but I do enjoy watching it (though I prefer baseball).


The national sport isn't rugby, it's drink driving.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

Raza said:


> For you guys who have already received it, how long was the wait from ship to receipt? Four days for me right now, and I know that's not a long time, but the wait is killing me!


Mine came in 4 or 5 days to my door in Florida.


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

jaytaylor said:


> The national sport isn't rugby, it's drink driving.


Or maybe drunk posting?

Is that supposed to be drunk driving or drink diving? :-d


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Jamiesutto said:


> Isn't helson's from Canada? This is NZ!! Be happy,I am going to be watch less for about a month I assume as I sent him the magrette back due to the crystal...and I ally like the watch so I want it back! Fits nicely on my wrist. Not as nice as the Pam 111 but for about 5.5k less it far surpasses in the value range. I loved the idea of the magrette being my new daily wearer.
> 
> I miss it...


Just so it's clear, I'm not upset. Just impatient.


----------



## paulie485 (May 18, 2011)

5-6 days to Alaska



CrownAndBuckle said:


> Mine came in 4 or 5 days to my door in Florida.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

It came yesterday! I picked it up from my front desk on the way home from the bar, so, as you can imagine, I wasn't in much condition to take pictures of it and post. 

This thing is awesome! I'll post some more details later, but right now, the only thing that I don't like about it is the chocolate brown strap; looks great, but it's a little too thick and a little too stiff. I'm working on breaking it in.


----------



## Jamiesutto (Nov 29, 2011)

Raza said:


> It came yesterday! I picked it up from my front desk on the way home from the bar, so, as you can imagine, I wasn't in much condition to take pictures of it and post.
> 
> This thing is awesome! I'll post some more details later, but right now, the only thing that I don't like about it is the chocolate brown strap; looks great, but it's a little too thick and a little too stiff. I'm working on breaking it in.


That crown and buckle strap is actually really nice


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

I never thought I would want a bronze watch... But now I do. I'm going to buy one of these when they come back in stock.


----------



## Brian Chamberlin (Dec 31, 2011)

Better get on his list. This thing will sell out fast. It's a very popular watch. 


v/r
brian

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

What's the deal with brass/bronze, does not take that long to test from my understanding. It has been over 3 weeks. Been rocking mine all weekend, but want to know...tired of mud slinging, would like answer so all can move forward. But hey, maybe its just me? I like the watch either way, but want to know if I got what was advertised. Can't imagine I'm alone that island?!


----------



## emathieu (Aug 27, 2009)

HelloNasty1 said:


> What's the deal with brass/bronze, does not take that long to test from my understanding. It has been over 3 weeks. Been rocking mine all weekend, but want to know...tired of mud slinging, would like answer so all can move forward. But hey, maybe its just me? I like the watch either way, but want to know if I got what was advertised. Can't imagine I'm alone that island?!


The test isn't really about it being brass or bronze, but about it being the proper bronze alloy, CUSN8. There have been people on forums saying that the Magrette must be brass from the beginning because of the price being so much lower than other bronze offerings. I definitely think that the Magrette is bronze, but I do have my doubts about it being CUSN8. I love mine, but a friend's Anonimo which is CUSN8 was definitely originally a much different color than my Magrette when they were both new, which makes me think the Magrette is a different alloy.

My Magrette has developed a really nice patina, so I am very happy with it whether it is CUSN8 or a different alloy.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

emathieu said:


> The test isn't really about it being brass or bronze, but about it being the proper bronze alloy, CUSN8. There have been people on forums saying that the Magrette must be brass from the beginning because of the price being so much lower than other bronze offerings. I definitely think that the Magrette is bronze, but I do have my doubts about it being CUSN8. I love mine, but a friend's Anonimo which is CUSN8 was definitely originally a much different color than my Magrette when they were both new, which makes me think the Magrette is a different alloy.
> 
> My Magrette has developed a really nice patina, so I am very happy with it whether it is CUSN8 or a different alloy.


True. Could be either wrong bronze or brass. My new SD Bronze (from correct batch) is much different and nicer color IMO. My Magrette has also developed a nice even patina. But we did pay for CuNs8 regardless of how good price was. Maybe it is CuNs8, but I doubt it. Not compared to my own experience and others I have seen. Hopefully, he follows up soon. Though, I am not sure how he could afford to recase 1,000 watches in his defense.


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

HelloNasty1 said:


> want to know if I got what was advertised. Can't imagine I'm alone that island?!


+1


----------



## cappuccino (Jan 31, 2012)

I was expecting to have the test results by now. Maybe the result was not what Dion hoped for, I don't know, but I do believe he has to come out with the result or it will damage his reputation.


----------



## emathieu (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm hoping that we will hear something soon as well.


----------



## flori78 (Sep 7, 2008)

I like this Bronze Regattare, but so suprised to find a 50 WR in the Dive forum. I wish this watch was 200m, but probably bronze and WR do not get well together.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

flori78 said:


> I like this Bronze Regattare, but so suprised to find a 50 WR in the Dive forum. I wish this watch was 200m, but probably bronze and WR do not get well together.


Say what? The Helson Shark Diver Bronze is 2000m and there are plenty of others.


----------



## emathieu (Aug 27, 2009)

HelloNasty1 said:


> Say what? The Helson Shark Diver Bronze is 2000m and there are plenty of others.


Agreed. The WR on this piece has nothing to do with the material of the case, but rather Dion trying to meet a price point I'd venture to guess. I generally won't purchase ANY watch that isn't at least 100M WR (and generally want it to be at least 300M honestly), but I wanted to get my first bronze watch, and this was a great way to get my first and see if I liked it. The WR is the only thing I don't like about it.

The bronze experiment was a success though, as I now have two additional bronze watches on pre-order.


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

HelloNasty1 said:


> What's the deal with brass/bronze, does not take that long to test from my understanding. It has been over 3 weeks. Been rocking mine all weekend, but want to know...tired of mud slinging, would like answer so all can move forward. But hey, maybe its just me? I like the watch either way, but want to know if I got what was advertised. Can't imagine I'm alone that island?!


I think it is unreasonable to expect all Dion has to do is go out and do a simple test. Realistically, he has a supply chain -- the maker of the watch body, and the supplier of the metal. It may be there's even another supplier in the chain, the metal smelter. More than likely, apart from Dion, none of them are in New Zealand, probably in China, so there's communications to be done correctly, and it needs to just go down the chain. It needs to be done in a way that doesn't cause offence, because that would be counterproductive. All in all, the elapsed time is quite reasonable in the circumstances.

Patience, grasshopper!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

ttimbo said:


> I think it is unreasonable to expect all Dion has to do is go out and do a simple test. Realistically, he has a supply chain -- the maker of the watch body, and the supplier of the metal. It may be there's even another supplier in the chain, the metal smelter. More than likely, apart from Dion, none of them are in New Zealand, probably in China, so there's communications to be done correctly, and it needs to just go down the chain. It needs to be done in a way that doesn't cause offence, because that would be counterproductive. All in all, the elapsed time is quite reasonable in the circumstances.
> 
> Patience, grasshopper!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


True, but lets not forget there were many suspicions many months before Helson and Benarus broke the news. Only, now is it being looked into since Helson and Benarus did the honorable announcement. Again, it could be CuSn8, but I the general consensus is not likely. We will see, hopefully...


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

I just paid for my Regattare Bronze 2 days ago. I am hoping that my watch is from the new batch with the confirmed CuSn8 Bronze alloy. If not, I think Dion should hold off on shipping until the test results come back and provide options based on the outcome.


----------



## bullhuh (Jan 31, 2012)

Have not heard from Dion about completing my order yet. Last time I emailed him he said I should hear by the 29th. Coming close to that date and can not wait until I get it. Are there any other people still waiting on a email for their watches?


----------



## jshih (Feb 8, 2012)

My watch just left NZ yesterday. There are three options when you go to pay the balance for your watch. 1. cancel your order, 2. wait for the result and decide or 3. pay the balance and accept the watch as is. I went for door #3.

I got the first e-mail from Dion about 1 week ago telling me that my watch will be shipped in the next 5 days. I got his second e-mail 2 days ago with shipment tracking info.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

emathieu said:


> Agreed. The WR on this piece has nothing to do with the material of the case, but rather Dion trying to meet a price point I'd venture to guess. I generally won't purchase ANY watch that isn't at least 100M WR (and generally want it to be at least 300M honestly), but I wanted to get my first bronze watch, and this was a great way to get my first and see if I liked it. The WR is the only thing I don't like about it.
> 
> The bronze experiment was a success though, as I now have two additional bronze watches on pre-order.


It's definitely not a dive watch. 50m WR, no rotating bezel, no seconds hand. Sure, it has a screwdown crown and screwbars instead of springbars, but it's definitely not a dive watch.

Also, speaking of the seconds hand. Has anyone confirmed that a seconds hand can just be added to it? If so, I think I'm going to go ahead and do that. It's too weird for me not to have one, when I need to time things everyday. It's a Miyota 8215, right?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Raza said:


> It's definitely not a dive watch. 50m WR, no rotating bezel, no seconds hand. Sure, it has a screwdown crown and screwbars instead of springbars, but it's definitely not a dive watch.
> 
> Also, speaking of the seconds hand. Has anyone confirmed that a seconds hand can just be added to it? If so, I think I'm going to go ahead and do that. It's too weird for me not to have one, when I need to time things everyday. It's a Miyota 8215, right?


I can't recall the thread but am sure I read somewhere that a seconds hand can be added.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

Raza said:


> Also, speaking of the seconds hand. Has anyone confirmed that a seconds hand can just be added to it? If so, I think I'm going to go ahead and do that. It's too weird for me not to have one, when I need to time things everyday. It's a Miyota 8215, right?


it's a 8215 and a seconds hand could be added to it.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

fastward said:


> it's a 8215 and a seconds hand could be added to it.


Alright, sounds like I have a new project!

EDIT: Are the hands also bronze or are they gold?


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Here is an e-mail I received today from Dion at Magrette regarding an update on the testing of their bronze case material.



> The lab has been busy but we are promised to get results by the end of next week.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dion


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

fastward said:


> it's a 8215 and a seconds hand could be added to it.


Curious; where does one go to get the seconds hand added? Is this something Dion can do before the watch ships or is it a custom-mod done by the owner after the fact?


----------



## tompa (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi all, here is my beauty after 15 min. egg treatment.









And together with my Squale 50 atmos that arrived today


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

thecustomer said:


> Curious; where does one go to get the seconds hand added? Is this something Dion can do before the watch ships or is it a custom-mod done by the owner after the fact?


I would check with Dion about having a seconds hand added. I know that he had previously removed the seconds hand on the Regattare upon customer request. 
Or you could pick up a set of Miyota 8215 hands and have them installed.

Either way, I'm not sure if you would be able to get bronze hands.


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Raza said:


> Alright, sounds like I have a new project!
> 
> EDIT: Are the hands also bronze or are they gold?


Raza:

I don't know what the hands are made of (and don't wish to comment on that ;-)) but they are gold in color and have not developed a patina like the case. I really like the contrast with the darkening color of the case.


----------



## cappuccino (Jan 31, 2012)

well, apparently happyholiday did test his Magrette Bronze with a X ray fluorescence spectrometer (see affordable dive watch thread) and the result is copper 61,4%, zinc 37%, lead 1,6%. no tin. seems we have a brass on our wrist. waiting for Dion to come out with his results.


----------



## Zarith (Nov 5, 2007)

Am I the only one thinking the case manufacturing is rather sloppy?

On stompa's image, you can see clearly the manufacturing issues (sharp angles where there should be none, bumpy lugs,...).

It's not a big deal for me, but I'm surprised nobody mention it... It's the first thing I noticed when I received the watch...


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

cappuccino said:


> well, apparently happyholiday did test his Magrette Bronze with a X ray fluorescence spectrometer (see affordable dive watch thread) and the result is copper 61,4%, zinc 37%, lead 1,6%. no tin. seems we have a brass on our wrist. waiting for Dion to come out with his results.


Link? I did a search for "happyholiday" and couldn't find it.


----------



## cappuccino (Jan 31, 2012)

it's in post nr 7 in "affordable dive watch" sorry, don't know how to link from one thread to another


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

cappuccino said:


> well, apparently happyholiday did test his Magrette Bronze with a X ray fluorescence spectrometer (see affordable dive watch thread) and the result is copper 61,4%, zinc 37%, lead 1,6%. no tin. seems we have a brass on our wrist. waiting for Dion to come out with his results.


Although I'd rather wait for the results to be announced by Magrette still, it is so sad. Mine is in the air right now. We would probably not have bought it for $385/per if we knew it was "solid brass". This is also my first micro watch, and with all the "negative" noise around it, its not turning out to be a good experience.

What bothers me the most is that the watch were shipped while the Magrette Bronze/Brass testing was in progress. I think Dion should have held back all new shipping until the results came back. This way if he was planning to rectify the issue by replacing the cases, he would not have customers like us mail it all the way back to NZ.

Now I wonder how Magrette will rectify the issue if his results prove the case alloy to be Brass.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

thecustomer said:


> Although I'd rather wait for the results to be announced by Magrette still, it is so sad. My brother and I each bought one and they are in the air (actually sitting at customs in LA) right now. We would probably not have bought these for $385/per if we knew it was "solid brass". This is also our first micro watch, and its not turning out to be a good experience.
> 
> What bothers me the most is that the watches were shipped to us while the Magrette Bronze/Brass testing was in progress. I think Dion should have held back all new shipping until the results came back. This way if he was planning to rectify the issue by replacing the cases, he would not have customers like us mail it all the way back to NZ.
> 
> Now I wonder how Magrette will rectify the issue if his results prove the case alloy to be Brass.


As I recall, in the payment finalization email, you were given the option to wait for the test results.


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

Raza said:


> As I recall, in the payment finalization email, you were given the option to wait for the test results.


I wish but no. Here is what I received:

_<Removed the invoice to keep privacy intact>
_


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

I just got my package 1 hour ago from New Zealeand; I must say, its a beautiful watch! Now I hope that there is a positive overall outcome of this alloy test debacle.


----------



## markrlondon (Mar 7, 2007)

dogboy said:


> cappuccino said:
> 
> 
> > well, apparently happyholiday did test his Magrette Bronze with a X ray fluorescence spectrometer (see affordable dive watch thread) and the result is copper 61,4%, zinc 37%, lead 1,6%. no tin. seems we have a brass on our wrist. waiting for Dion to come out with his results.
> ...


Found it: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/affordable-bronze-diver-650975.html#post4771130 (from "1 day ago" as at time of posting this message, c.23:49 GMT on 20120228.)


happyholiday said:


> Bad news, it is not bronze, it is brass
> 
> Got it tested with an X-Ray Fluorescence Spectrometer
> 
> ...


But, as happyholiday stated, we should all wait and see what Dion's lab analysis says.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

markrlondon said:


> Found it: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/affordable-bronze-diver-650975.html#post4771130 (from "1 day ago" as at time of posting this message, c.23:49 GMT on 20120228.)
> 
> But, as happyholiday stated, we should all wait and see what Dion's lab analysis says.


It will be like an official announcement to something most already know IMO. Brass. Flame me if you want. I have seen enough pics and my own comparison between my personal known CuSn8 and my Magrette. Magrette was being questioned/rumored about being brass well before Benarus/Helson and we are still waiting on a test from Magrette. 
Annoying really. I have prepared my fire extinguisher, flame on me if you wish. Only finally stating what I am sure some others are likely thinking as well.


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

+1 Yes; lets wait till Dion announces it. Since I got my watch today, I was wondering if I should leave it in the box in case I have to ship it back for case swap or something, but to hell with that. I'm popping the bubbly and wearing it. :-d


----------



## JKKJ (Nov 19, 2011)

That's the spirit!. It's a nice watch whatever the hubbub.


----------



## bullhuh (Jan 31, 2012)

JKKJ said:


> That's the spirit!. It's a nice watch whatever the hubbub.
> View attachment 638931


That is a awesome strap combo. I think Ill do the same....


----------



## Brian Chamberlin (Dec 31, 2011)

Waiting for someone to sell me theirs... I don 't care what it's made from.


- bc

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jamiesutto (Nov 29, 2011)

Brian Chamberlin said:


> Waiting for someone to sell me theirs... I don 't care what it's made from.
> 
> - bc
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


You may have your wish, mine is in the mail. I may sell to you at cost should the results come back as predicted..


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

JKKJ said:


> That's the spirit!. It's a nice watch whatever the hubbub.
> View attachment 638931


That's true, and you'll never get that particular shade of brass/bronze again. I'm sure either alloy will outlast the rest of the watch.


----------



## Brian Chamberlin (Dec 31, 2011)

Just keep me in mind.


- bc

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Brian Chamberlin (Dec 31, 2011)

I've already emailed him and said to keep me in mind should anyone return theirs. 


- bc

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ol'DaidEye (Mar 26, 2011)

From those unofficial independent tests... looks a free cutting brass (the lead allows it to chip instead of spiraled shavings).

Myself, I'm waiting for official results before final payment. But, if I had one now I'd for sure hold off on any patina treatments until I understood this alloy's corrosive resistance properties (assuming that it isn't CuSn8).

I'll keep it if the properties are fairly equal, even if it's a cheaper alloy.


----------



## jshih (Feb 8, 2012)

#704 check in. Got it yesterday. Fit and finsih is excellent. Mine comes with the brown strap and Rolko bronze buckle. This is a statement making watch. For $385, I'll keep it regardless the test result.

Jshih


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

jshih said:


> #704 check in. Got it yesterday. Fit and finsih is excellent. Mine comes with the brown strap and Rolko bronze buckle. This is a statement making watch. For $385, I'll keep it regardless the test result.
> 
> Jshih


I want to keep mine but would want some form of rectification if it turns out to be something other than "Bronze".


----------



## SuXarik (Aug 23, 2011)

Come on! It's one of the most beatiful watches ever! Here is mine #77 after 4 months. Natural ageing.


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

SuXarik said:


> Come on! It's one of the most beatiful watches ever! Here is mine #77 after 4 months. Natural ageing.


Indeed it is beautiful! I wish it also turns out to be "Bronze" like it says on the dial. Otherwise that word "Bronze" on this watch would be like a "MOLEX" on a fake Rolex.


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

thecustomer said:


> Indeed it is beautiful! I wish it also turns out to be "Bronze" like it says on the dial. Otherwise that word "Bronze" on this watch would be like a "MOLEX" on a fake Rolex.


The big difference is that Dion is, in fact, as much the victim here as any owner, in that if the metal does test as brass, he has been deceived by his suppliers, and never set out to deceive.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## bullhuh (Jan 31, 2012)

Im completely with you on this. It is not like Dion or any of the other companies involved in this mess set out to deceive us. They were looking to create a great bronze watch for all of us to enjoy. I have mine on hold until the test results are completed. I may keep the watch regardless of what the test comes out as but would be nice to get a replacement case with the correct material when all is said and done.


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

ttimbo said:


> The big difference is that Dion is, in fact, as much the victim here as any owner, in that if the metal does test as brass, he has been deceived by his suppliers, and never set out to deceive.


Agree 100%


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

bullhuh said:


> Im completely with you on this. It is not like Dion or any of the other companies involved in this mess set out to deceive us. They were looking to create a great bronze watch for all of us to enjoy. I have mine on hold until the test results are completed. I may keep the watch regardless of what the test comes out as but would be nice to get a replacement case with the correct material when all is said and done.


I want to keep the watch but there has to be some recourse if it turns out that the case is not Bronze; offer for a case swap, partial refund etc. "Oh well" in my book is not an option.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

The strange thing he is still shipping and the test seems to be being drawn out.....
Lets be real, it does not take that long for this test. We are on 4 weeks now, it is not forensic DNA which does not take this long. He would of been sitting on 500 watches from the second release if results came out weeks ago. I will leave it at that....


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

HelloNasty1 said:


> The strange thing he is still shipping and the test seems to be being drawn out.....
> Lets be real, it does not take that long for this test. We are on 4 weeks now, it is not forensic DNA which does not take this long. He would of been sitting on 500 watches from the second release if results came out weeks ago. I will leave it at that....


Good point! So this raises the question of customer service; how good and/or bad is it? Does anyone have prior experience with Magrette? Although I must say that there are plenty of watchmakers with non-existent customer service and they still continue to do well. Magrette seems big enough compared to other Micro brands to be severally impacted by this issue... if you know what I am saying.


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

Tomorrow, I am taking my Magrette to get inspected at the Department of Metallurgy at a local prestigious university. Lets see how long it takes to get the results; I have a feeling that its going to be hours, not days or weeks or a month.


----------



## Jamiesutto (Nov 29, 2011)

thecustomer said:


> Good point! So this raises the question of customer service; how good and/or bad is it? Does anyone have prior experience with Magrette? Although I must say that there are plenty of watchmakers with non-existent customer service and they still continue to do well. Magrette seems big enough compared to other Micro brands to be severally impacted by this issue... if you know what I am saying.


I had an issue with my crystal collapsing (for lack of a better term) and dion was a no questions asked awesome customer service guy. Paid for shipping and is giving me a new buckle, and obviously replaced the watch. Offered full refund but I want the watch. The cost is too attractive...


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

HelloNasty1 said:


> The strange thing he is still shipping and the test seems to be being drawn out.....
> Lets be real, it does not take that long for this test. We are on 4 weeks now, it is not forensic DNA which does not take this long. He would of been sitting on 500 watches from the second release if results came out weeks ago. I will leave it at that....


that's a good point, you're right to call Magrette out on that at this point.

Too bad "Bronze" is printed on the dial...


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

Jamiesutto said:


> I had an issue with my crystal collapsing (for lack of a better term) and dion was a no questions asked awesome customer service guy. Paid for shipping and is giving me a new buckle, and obviously replaced the watch. Offered full refund but I want the watch. The cost is too attractive...


Well that's good to know. So how long do we have till Magrette announces the results. With the New Zealand Timezone difference, shouldn't there be an announcement sometimes tomorrow?


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

thecustomer said:


> Well that's good to know. So how long do we have till Magrette announces the results. With the New Zealand Timezone difference, shouldn't there be an announcement sometimes tomorrow?


Holding breath, NOT...


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

HelloNasty1 said:


> Holding breath, NOT...


I'm just being patient, and I'll have independent metallurgy departments results by Friday for sure.

If I found the watch case to be made of anything other than a scientifically proven "Bronze alloy", and I don't hear anything from Dion by then per his promise, then all niceties are off the table and the "Lawyer" in me kicks in.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

thecustomer said:


> If I found the watch case to be made of anything other than a scientifically proven "Bronze alloy", and I don't hear anything from Dion by then per his promise, then all niceties are off the table and the "Lawyer" in me kicks in.


gulp


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

Sean779 said:


> gulp


Lol! exactly!!!


----------



## antt (Oct 26, 2009)

Now I know why some people think Americans are far to quick to jump on the 'sue everyone' bandwagon.

Did you lot ever think that he is negotiating with the supplier to organise a case swap? His lines of communication with the supplier might not be as direct as those of Helson and Benarus, so it may be taking a while to figure out a course of action that will keep everyone happy.


----------



## twylie (Jun 7, 2007)

antt said:


> Now I know why some people think Americans are far to quick to jump on the 'sue everyone' bandwagon.
> 
> Did you lot ever think that he is negotiating with the supplier to organise a case swap? His lines of communication with the supplier might not be as direct as those of Helson and Benarus, so it may be taking a while to figure out a course of action that will keep everyone happy.


this may be the case, but without any updates or communication from him to set expectations, buyers are in the dark. This, while many are already getting replacements from Helson. I do think he's setting him self up for more headaches by continuing to ship during the middle of a technical "unknown". If I had a potential situation in my business that could either damage my reputation or force me to recall units, there is no way I'd continue to do business as usual until I had concrete answers to the issue at hand. When I bought mine, communication was quick on initial payment, but virtually non-existant after final payment with regard to shipping, etc.

I'm willing to give him the benefit of the doubt, but he's not creating any evangelists for the brand by dragging this out with no new updates. Glad it was a $400 and not a $XXXX+ watch.


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

As I've said before, the challenge Dion faces is working back through his supply chain, which -- like most micro-manufacturers -- probably goes into China, and back a couple of levels. He has to ensure the right tests are made at the right level ; it's not enough to just show the test results from one he's had tested. And he needs to communicate in a careful way, so he maintains the relationship and reaches agreement regarding who is responsible, and what's to be done about it. Despite being in business for many years myself, I can't imagine that's at all easy. Plus, he can't afford to say anything public until he has clarity and agreement. To do otherwise will set expectations that might not be met.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Zarith (Nov 5, 2007)

ttimbo said:


> As I've said before, the challenge Dion faces is working back through his supply chain, which -- like most micro-manufacturers -- probably goes into China, and back a couple of levels. He has to ensure the right tests are made at the right level ; it's not enough to just show the test results from one he's had tested.


I think you are making this more complicated than it is...

A test can be done quickly. And if it is negative, it's easy to find who lied (most likely the case manufacturer).

As early as October 2011 someone mentioned this was brass, not bronze. 5 months is more than enough to make and publish an official test, I think...

Magrette must act quickly, here. Selling counterfeit products, with false specifications, is illegal.


----------



## twylie (Jun 7, 2007)

ttimbo said:


> As I've said before, the challenge Dion faces is working back through his supply chain, which -- like most micro-manufacturers -- probably goes into China, and back a couple of levels. He has to ensure the right tests are made at the right level ; it's not enough to just show the test results from one he's had tested. And he needs to communicate in a careful way, so he maintains the relationship and reaches agreement regarding who is responsible, and what's to be done about it. Despite being in business for many years myself, I can't imagine that's at all easy. Plus, he can't afford to say anything public until he has clarity and agreement. To do otherwise will set expectations that might not be met.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


There can only be two possible people/companies he has to deal with:

a) he ordered a spec case in a spec material (he deals with this firm), or
b) he ordered raw bronze and contracted the manufacture of the case (he deals with the firm that supplied the raw bronze)

Only he can answer which it is and then it only leaves him one firm to deal with. Testing, results, and any needed remediation follow suit accordingly. Not rocket science.


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

No matter the outcome, I'm keeping my Magrette Regattare Bronze just the way it is. It's sure to be a collectors item.|>


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

This debate is turning out to be a hot candidate for a "Poll".

With the spirit of keeping it fun and brand-agnostic, if it's determined that "a particular watch you bought" has materials that are not as advertised, would you:
Keep it - "as-is"
Keep it - but expect the manufacturer to correct the problem at their expense
Keep it - but expect a partial good faith refund
Keep it - but willing to pay extra to the manufacturer to correct the problem
Return it for a full refund
Sell it off (of course with full disclosure)
Give it away for free
Destroy it in disgust

Who wants to start a separate thread?


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

Zarith said:


> I think you are making this more complicated than it is...
> 
> A test can be done quickly. And if it is negative, it's easy to find who lied (most likely the case manufacturer).





twylie said:


> Not rocket science.


Have you guys done much business in Asia? It's not the time to do the test, it's about the protocol and communication one must use to get the right person to agree to do the test, acknowledge the results and then agree to set about remediation. This process is quite different to the way that it would occur in the US...almost rocket science, actually -- especially if you are not Asian!

If you want to see an example, albeit at a much higher and more serious level, read up on the debate about worker welfare between Apple and its subcontractors.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

Hi Guys,

My name is Stephan Trimbos, owner of Magrette Timepieces Europe, based in the Netherlands. Just getting myself mixed in to give an in-between update. Some of you are getting impatient which I do fully understand. Please bear with us for a couple of hours more. We will be putting a message out on our .com site and facebook/magrette.eu page very soon.

I will copy it here as well as soon as I can.

Stephan


----------



## Zarith (Nov 5, 2007)

Stevo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My name is Stephan Trimbos, owner of Magrette Timepieces Europe, based in the Netherlands. Just getting myself mixed in to give an in-between update. Some of you are getting impatient which I do fully understand. Please bear with us for a couple of hours more. We will be putting a message out on our .com site and facebook/magrette.eu page very soon.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update Stephan!


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

And this is what I just posted on Magrette Timepieces Europe | Facebook

*UPDATE Alloy test​*

Dear Regattare Bronze customers,

After our colleagues from Helson and Benarus recently announced that their bronze watches appeared to be made from a different alloy than advertised, we decided to have our cases tested as well.

Yesterday we got the final results back from an independent laboratory in New Zealand. We had several cases tested to make sure we got results that were representative of the different batches we received from our supplier.

Like with our colleagues, it appears that our supplier did not deliver us what was promised and confirmed by them more than once to be CuSn8, a bronze alloy that has a high amount of copper, some tin and very little other metals.
The alloy that was found in our cases is a high level brass alloy. That contains a lower percentage of copper, zinc and a tiny bit of lead. The same material saxophones, trumpets, trombones are made of.

Fact is that we unwillingly and unknowingly have been selling the watch cases as CuSn8 bronze. We are currently considering several options of solving this to the full satisfaction of our customers. We now think this will be possible, but need confirmation of several scenarios before being able to present our ideas to you in full.

We hope you understand this is quite a special situation and that it involves close communication with our suppliers and other parties to reach a solution that will be workable, that minimizes the business impact to our small company and that makes our faithful customers happy.

As soon as we will be able to present a viable solution in full, we will communicate it on our magrette.com and magrette.eu web sites, as well on the facebook/magrette.eu page and in the larger watch community forums. We want to communicate openly about this and appreciate you sharing this info within the watch community.

It does not suffice to say that we feel a victim ourselves because of our good faith in our business partners. We feel we have to make this right, staying true to our own values and beliefs.

Needless to say we will contact all buyers of this model by email as soon as we have a detailed plan. We will also contact all people who have reserved this model for purchase with some clear options as soon as possible.

We probably will not be able to answer all individual questions at this point in time, but will try to answer most asked question on forums/facebook whenever possible. We need to spend time sorting this out, so we can continue doing what we like much more: introducing new models and sell these to our customers.

With kind regards,

Dion McAsey
Founder Magrette Timepieces

Stephan Trimbos
Magrette Timepieces Europe​


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

Well, there we have it. Also on the Magrette website: Magrette Timepieces

As I have said in a number of posts, this is not a simple issue to resolve and ensure a positive outcome all round, so it's great to hear Magrette is trying to work through it all.


----------



## twylie (Jun 7, 2007)

ttimbo said:


> Have you guys done much business in Asia? It's not the time to do the test, it's about the protocol and communication one must use to get the right person to agree to do the test, acknowledge the results and then agree to set about remediation. This process is quite different to the way that it would occur in the US...almost rocket science, actually -- especially if you are not Asian!


Quite a bit. My firm routinely ships and procures raw materials and finished goods in and out of Australia, New Zealand, Thailand, China and Japan. I'm aware of the intricacies, customs and protocol that must be followed, but stand by my earlier statements.

I'm happy to finally see some communication, but disappointed as to their findings. Will now wait for an email on remediation.


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

twylie said:


> I'm happy to finally see some communication, but disappointed as to their findings. Will now wait for an email on remediation.


+1; but I am even more disappointed with the fact that Magrette kept shipping the watches despite the alloy test in progress. They should have put a hold on shipping the new batch. I received my watch 2 days ago and now I will need to go through the hassle of dealing with the rectification process, and I am sure I'm not the only one. What a headache!


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

thecustomer said:


> +1; but I am even more disappointed with the fact that Magrette kept shipping the watches despite the alloy test in progress. They should have put a hold on shipping the new batch. I received my watch 2 days ago and now I will need to go through the hassle of dealing with the rectification process, and I am sure I'm not the only one. What a headache!


Well then they would not of sold you one...think...they were in essence sitting on 500 watches from second batch. I agree with you obviously. This one will not be quickly forgotten like it is/will be for Helson/Benarus.


----------



## ref3525 (Sep 4, 2009)

thecustomer said:


> +1; but I am even more disappointed with the fact that Magrette kept shipping the watches despite the alloy test in progress. They should have put a hold on shipping the new batch. I received my watch 2 days ago and now I will need to go through the hassle of dealing with the rectification process, and I am sure I'm not the only one. What a headache!


thats exactly what I mean .....why don`t they hold on shipping the new batch o|


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

Stevo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My name is Stephan Trimbos, owner of Magrette Timepieces Europe, based in the Netherlands. Just getting myself mixed in to give an in-between update. Some of you are getting impatient which I do fully understand. Please bear with us for a couple of hours more. We will be putting a message out on our .com site and facebook/magrette.eu page very soon.
> 
> ...


Stephan, Thanks for the communication. I highly recommend that you stop shipping watches from the new batch till you have a fully baked recourse in place. You have to admit that it is less of a hassle for the buyers and a much lesser headache for you.


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

Stevo said:


> And this is what I just posted on Magrette Timepieces Europe | Facebook
> 
> *UPDATE Alloy test​*
> 
> ...




So do you have an estimated timeframe in mind to communicate the resolution process for this issue; are we talking days, weeks, months...? You really need to provide specific guidance sooner rather than later.
​


----------



## bullhuh (Jan 31, 2012)

Nooooo....I was looking forward to getting this this month. Thanks Dion for the update. Look forward to our options. Hope things work out.


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

HelloNasty1 said:


> Well then they would not of sold you one...think...they were in essence sitting on 500 watches from second batch. I agree with you obviously. This one will not be quickly forgotten like it is/will be for Helson/Benarus.


Ya, I get what you're saying but I trust they have a little more scruples than that.


----------



## Brian Chamberlin (Dec 31, 2011)

Surprised that after all this you can now order the watch again from their site. I'm about to order one right now.


- bc

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

I noticed the assumptions made in this thread about selling stock..... Makes me a bit sad. Below the email that Dion sent to his pre-order customers before sending out watches since we knew we were testing. We had customers that wanted to take delivery anyway, despite the outcome, even if a different material. And customers who chose for delivery while being in uncertainty. We will include all of them in our solution-email anyway. We cannot take care of everything at once. The product even today was sold to customers who did not care about the outcome and wanted the product as is. Which still is a nice watch with great looks and a good price point I guess.

It seems that some think we are running a big company. Reality is that Dion is running his pants of creating a solution for our customers and trying to get cooperation from parties at full speed and I am trying to assist him while at the same time working for a "regular company". Neither of us is in this because of the easy money. Sorry that my frustration can be felt, but it was a short night ;-). Normally this out-of-hand hobby of mine delivers loads of fun, great customer contacts and positive energy working with Dion on this small brand born from passion.

Stephan

*Kia ora (Hello),

We will have some Regattare Bronze pieces ready for shipping in the next 5 days from the last batch.

You can pay the balance here - Magrette Timepieces

Once your Magrette has been picked up by courier we will send you the shipping details.

Please make sure you read our press release that was issued last week before paying your balance (top of the page) - Magrette Timepieces

Options:

1. Wait until test has been completed before paying balance, which should be completed by the end of the week.

2. Request refund.

3. Pay balance and have your Regattare Bronze sent in the next 5 days.

Cheers,*

*Dion

MAGRETTE Timepieces
Auckland (City of Sails), New Zealand*


----------



## Zarith (Nov 5, 2007)

Stevo said:


> I noticed the assumptions made in this thread about selling stock..... Makes me a bit sad. Below the email that Dion sent to his pre-order customers before sending out watches since we knew we were testing. We had customers that wanted to take delivery anyway, despite the outcome, even if a different material. And customers who chose for delivery while being in uncertainty. We will include all of them in our solution-email anyway. We cannot take care of everything at once. The product even today was sold to customers who did not care about the outcome and wanted the product as is. Which still is a nice watch with great looks and a good price point I guess.


I don't think this is a good business practice Stephan. Your decision could be translated in "_we are not sure what we are selling, but keep buying it!_".

Magrette has the responsibility to deliver product _as described_. You can't keep selling a bronze watch, while it might be a brass watch. The highlight of this watch is the "bronze", not the movement nor the water resistance. It's not a detail...

Ideally, the sales should have stopped as soon as a testing was mentioned. But the sales never stopped. You even keep selling it, while knowing the results of the test!

Anyway, good luck solving this issue.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

I will say this since I have been rather vocal. The situation blows for all, but mainly Magrette. Would us the customer of liked this to unfold and be handled a bit different, likely yes. But it is a small company and this set back is complete BS for those involved. It will be costly, which is unfortunate for something that was unintentional. In the world of micro's good communication is one thing many of us praise, I do feel this is where Magrette fell short. Hopefully, the resolution does not fall solely on Magrette, but on the true guilty party.


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

Mine is in the mail as we speak. Maybe in hindsight it was probably not the right thing to do, but it is my fault as I opted to have it shipped rather than wait :think:

The reasons I elected to have it shipped were:


Up until this all came out, everyone seemed to be happy with their watch
I was a bit skeptical on the timing of the testing
I knew that if the testing did indeed find a problem, that the rectification process could be lengthy

C'est La Vie :-d


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

Zarith said:


> I don't think this is a good business practice Stephan. Your decision could be translated in "_we are not sure what we are selling, but keep buying it!_".
> 
> Magrette has the responsibility to deliver product _as described_. You can't keep selling a bronze watch, while it might be a brass watch. The highlight of this watch is the "bronze", not the movement nor the water resistance. It's not a detail...
> 
> ...


I appreciate your opinion. No watch is leaving us without the customer being fully aware of what is the material. I still have to change my web site as well. There always is one to one communication with each customer before we send off anything really. I think we acted right, but suppose things can always be done better. Luckily we don't have earlier experience with this, to take advantage of mistakes made in the past. So I guess we will make some now.


----------



## slowrampage (Mar 27, 2011)

what should we call the watch then? Regattare "Brass"?:think:


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

Brian Chamberlin said:


> Surprised that after all this you can now order the watch again from their site. I'm about to order one right now.


Interesting. The advert for the watch has been updated. It now reads:
_"...With this vision in mind we have designed a solid brass brushed case that has been purposely created to patina quickly. "

*Model:* Reggattare Vintage Bronze
*Movement:* 21 jewels (Miyota) Automatic
*Case:* Brass, brush finish, 44mm excluding the crown.
*Crown:* Screw down
*Crystal:* Sapphire, AR (anti reflective) coated inside the crystal
*Water-resistance:* 5 ATM (approx 132ft)
*Strap:* 24mm Leather (black with black stitching)
*Box:* Eco pine
*Vintage Style Roll Case:* Canvas
*Limited Edition:* 1000 pieces

*Price:* $385.00 USD plus $30.00 shipping worldwide

_​And all this followed by:
_*
Notes around the bronze patina affect*:
The patina effect is the result of the reaction of the bronze to external agents (air, humidity, heat and wear) and it does not alter the properties of the material but is rather a sign of its ageing. This ageing process wont take long, a few months at the most.

 Bronze is a strong metal that is resistant to corrosion, but does develop a patina over time that changes the look of the metal. It also doesn't polish very evenly, giving the case an antique or uneven feel to it.

_​I completely understand that they need to sell-off the rest of the *Brass* batch but there is all kinds of confusion on their website about this watch now. Is it Brass... Is it Bronze?

Also, if I was Magrette, my priority would be the recall watches I already sold, not focus on selling new stock and put existing customers in a limbo till further notice. Its almost silly, really! :-s


----------



## pierre7891 (Dec 3, 2010)

As an owner I would only accept full refund or case swap to bronze. Or maybe, MAYBE partial refund and dial swap, you just cant have "bronze" written on the dial for no reason.


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Stephan:

I appreciate the information you provided and look forward to hearing about the resolution that will be offered. In the meantime, to allow us all to make a fully informed decision I think you should share the actual composition of the material used in the case. Was the composition posted by the member who had his case tested correct? 

Copper 61.4%
Zinc 37.0%
Lead 1.6%

Thanks


----------



## cappuccino (Jan 31, 2012)

the only right thing to do is swap the case into a bronze one. even a full refund would not be full due to custom duties we paid.


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

I myself will give Magrette credit to the fact that they went ahead and did the tests on their own then announced the results quickly. That being said I am very dissapointed at the results.
Even a full refund will still the leave the customer out of pocket due to duties imposed. It will be interesting to see what type of resolution is offered and how quickly it's offered will be a major factor as well.
If we end up waiting for weeks or months on a resolution, I could see this having a major impact on the repeat customer base such as myself.


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

pierre7891 said:


> As an owner I would only accept full refund or case swap to bronze. Or maybe, MAYBE partial refund and dial swap, you just cant have "bronze" written on the dial for no reason.


Sounds fair enough. On that note, I keep reading Stephen's memo above, over and over again o|

It just reeks of undertones:

​_Quote: We are currently considering several options of solving this to the full satisfaction of our customers. We now think this will be possible, but need confirmation of several scenarios before being able to present our ideas to you in full.

​_I can only think of 3 possible options:
​

[*=2]Offer full refund with including shipping to return the watch
[*=2]Offer recall to replace the case at Magrette's expense including shipping
​[*=2]Offer significant partial refund and some goodies like a dial swap, strap, buckle etc. in a good faith effort
​
​
There isn't really a 4th option here, and most importantly any of these options can be offered right now and mutually exclusively from negotiations with the suppliers, but it seems these are not viable enough solutions and there is a whole lot of deep thought going into this "recourse algorithm":

​Then:​
_Quote: We hope you understand this is quite a special situation and that it involves close communication with our suppliers and other parties to reach a solution that will be workable, that minimizes the business impact to our small company and that makes our faithful customers happy._​​

I would have written that statement as:

​*We hope you understand this is quite a special situation and that it involves close communication with our suppliers and other parties to reach a speedy ​solution that will be most beneficial to our faithful customers, while minimizing the business impact to our small company. We expect to announce a recourse in the next X days.*​
They probably don't realize that: "Customer always comes first".

Finally:

​_Quote: As soon as we will be able to present a viable solution in full, we will communicate it on our magrette.com and magrette.eu web sites, as well on the facebook/magrette.eu page and in the larger watch community forums. We want to communicate openly about this and appreciate you sharing this info within the watch community._​_

​__God knows how long the "As soon as" is expected to be. There is clearly no commitment to a time frame. I much rather prefer a longer time frame than NO time frame.

On top of that, what is a "viable solution"; "viable" for who?

And then the kicker is communication through websites, facebook pages and forums. Really? How about using the email addresses for all your customers and contacting them directly instead of having your "faithful customers" go berserk on the internet to look for your "viable solution"? ​__
​_​_

​_


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

> Sounds fair enough. On that note, I keep reading Stephen's memo above, over and over again o|
> 
> It just reeks of undertones:


I agree that a lot of the statement was "weasel worded" (a term we use here in the government bureacracy). I had hoped to hear something more definiitive and I especially agree with this comment:



> _Quote: We hope you understand this is quite a special situation and that it involves close communication with our suppliers and other parties to reach a solution that will be workable, that minimizes the business impact to our small company and that makes our faithful customers happy._
> I would have written that statement as:
> 
> ​*We hope you understand this is quite a special situation and that it involves close communication with our suppliers and other parties to reach a speedy ​solution that will be most beneficial to our faithful customers, while minimizing the business impact to our small company. We expect to announce a recourse in the next X days.*​



Having said that, I must say I can understand and appreciate the damage this could do to a small business if the actual supplier of the materials doesn't share in the cost of the resolution. I can only imagine the conversations that Dion and Stephan have been having with their suppliers.

With regard to the channels to be used to communicate the resolution, see this part of Stephan's statement:



> Needless to say we will contact all buyers of this model by email as soon as we have a detailed plan. We will also contact all people who have reserved this model for purchase with some clear options as soon as possible.


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

BigBandito said:


> You didn't see this part?


I did, but I am an existing customer and I didn't get any direct contact so far, but then again my bad since the commitment is only for "as soon as possible".


----------



## elqqqq (Apr 17, 2011)

I have to agree with 'thecustomer'. 

Also I think the bronze text on the dial is waaaay too disturbing. So a dial swap/case swap HAS to be done. The full refund option isn't good like someone has mentioned, because of the customs payments. 

Good luck to everyone involved in this!


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

elqqqq said:


> I have to agree with 'thecustomer'.
> 
> Also I think the bronze text on the dial is waaaay too disturbing. So a dial swap/case swap HAS to be done. The full refund option isn't good like someone has mentioned, because of the customs payments.
> 
> Good luck to everyone involved in this!


Agree but much rather prefer a case swap. I paid for a "Bronze" watch not a Brass watch. If it ends up being a dial swap only, I want a major portion of money refunded or I'm out of the deal.

In either case, the fact that I will be willing to go through the hassle of removing straps and packaging and mailing this watch back to NZ for a swap is my contribution to Magrette. I expect that they will happily honour it.

I also have my own deadline in mind; 1 week from now. If by March 09th, an official recourse is not announced, I will seriously explore my own remedial action. Afterall I paid with a credit card through Paypal.


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

BigBandito said:


> Stephan:
> 
> I appreciate the information you provided and look forward to hearing about the resolution that will be offered. In the meantime, to allow us all to make a fully informed decision I think you should share the actual composition of the material used in the case. Was the composition posted by the member who had his case tested correct?
> 
> ...


In our test it showed 61,7 Copper. Lead at 1,5. Rest zinc and the <0,00something other metals


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

Blue bird said:


> I myself will give Magrette credit to the fact that they went ahead and did the tests on their own then announced the results quickly. That being said I am very dissapointed at the results.
> Even a full refund will still the leave the customer out of pocket due to duties imposed. It will be interesting to see what type of resolution is offered and how quickly it's offered will be a major factor as well.
> If we end up waiting for weeks or months on a resolution, I could see this having a major impact on the repeat customer base such as myself.


Refund is also not what we are looking at.


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

Stevo said:


> Refund is also not what we are looking at.


Thats actually good news because I actually like the watch and prefer it in Bronze case. Do you have a rough/estimated timeframe for announcement; basically, are we talking, days, weeks or months.

Also would be good to know roughly what options you might be considering; or if its easier to list the ones that you are not considering at all.

Thanks!


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

thecustomer said:


> Sounds fair enough. On that note, I keep reading Stephen's memo above, over and over again o|
> 
> It just reeks of undertones:
> 
> ...


The customer: thanks again for your words. I can see you are not happy. If we could have stated exactly when we know everything, we would have. Only after the test we could start what we are doing now. It was either giving the test results and not being able to give a specific solution date, or wait saying anything. Looking at earlier comments in this topic as well, we decided to start communicating. Knowing well we could not be fully clear yet. Hoping for some understanding on your part as well.

The text of the statement is all mine (no native english writer I have to admit obviously), so I alone know what my intentions were. It is a pity you read other things as undertones. The options you mention are logically the ones we are trying to get 100% clear in terms of organisation, timing etc. Most obvious one the case swap as that basically is the thing customers and we want. To make it right again. And yes this is being chased not depending on our discussions with the supplier.

As said before, we WILL contact all customers when we have all details ready. But I am not sure it will be quick enough for you.


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

Blue bird said:


> I myself will give Magrette credit to the fact that they went ahead and did the tests on their own then announced the results quickly. That being said I am very dissapointed at the results.
> Even a full refund will still the leave the customer out of pocket due to duties imposed. It will be interesting to see what type of resolution is offered and how quickly it's offered will be a major factor as well.
> If we end up waiting for weeks or months on a resolution, I could see this having a major impact on the repeat customer base such as myself.


We are checking with several suppliers to see what gives us the best timing. The sooner the better, that is clear.


----------



## jshih (Feb 8, 2012)

What do you say that all members from this thread chip in and buy a ticket and send THECUSTOMER to NZ and let him or her duke it out with Dion.

Enough is enough. OMG. I would rather to see pictures of beautiful Magrette watch with custome made straps.


----------



## DKUKmini (Jan 5, 2011)

Stevo said:


> Refund is also not what we are looking at.


You are not going to offer a refund? I have been sold a watch which is not at all as described so I would expect at the very least refund to be one of the options.


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

thecustomer said:


> Thats actually good news because I actually like the watch and prefer it in Bronze case. Do you have a rough/estimated timeframe for announcement; basically, are we talking, days, weeks or months.
> 
> Also would be good to know roughly what options you might be considering; or if its easier to list the ones that you are not considering at all.
> 
> Thanks!


Dion is sleeping right know, maybe later this evening (for me) he has some more responses back. We try to make it days.

As said, we believe a case swap is the thing that would be best.we definitely concentrate om that. Dion is I should say.


----------



## 92degrees (Dec 19, 2011)

DKUKmini said:


> You are not going to offer a refund? I have been sold a watch which is not at all as described so I would expect at the very least refund to be one of the options.


Think you're off base here -- a company should be expected to make the product right at their expense with as little inconvenience to the customer as possible. If there is a recall on your car then the manufacturer repairs your car -- they don't offer you the option of returning it and getting a refund.


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

DKUKmini said:


> You are not going to offer a refund? I have been sold a watch which is not at all as described so I would expect at the very least refund to be one of the options.


Sorry, that was not clear. We concentrate on the swap as we know that will be the most wanted option and takes most effort to organize. Refund is the easier solution but we hope to give a solution that most people prefer over refund.


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

92degrees said:


> Think you're off base here -- a company should be expected to make the product right at their expense with as little inconvenience to the customer as possible. If there is a recall on your car then the manufacturer repairs your car -- they don't offer you the option of returning it and getting a refund.


That is what we hope the customer prefers as well.


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

Ok, need to Say bye for now. Will be back to check on your comments in the morning (NL time).


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank you for continuing the dialogue Stephan. I believe most of us understand the challenge this has presented for Magrette. I will reserve my judgment on how this was handled until all is over. In the meantime, I look forward to hearing more from you on how this will be resolved.


----------



## DKUKmini (Jan 5, 2011)

92degrees said:


> Think you're off base here -- a company should be expected to make the product right at their expense with as little inconvenience to the customer as possible. If there is a recall on your car then the manufacturer repairs your car -- they don't offer you the option of returning it and getting a refund.


Not really. If I bought a car with an aluminium chassis but it turned out to be steel I would expect my money back. Recalls involve faulty parts, this doesn't. If it had a faulty crown or mainspring I wouldn't expect a refund. The fact that the Regattare Bronze isn't Bronze goes right to the heart of the product and is entirely different.


----------



## DKUKmini (Jan 5, 2011)

Stevo said:


> Sorry, that was not clear. We concentrate on the swap as we know that will be the most wanted option and takes most effort to organize. Refund is the easier solution but we hope to give a solution that most people prefer over refund.


Thanks for your clarification. I understand now.


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

Stevo said:


> The customer: thanks again for your words. I can see you are not happy. If we could have stated exactly when we know everything, we would have. Only after the test we could start what we are doing now. It was either giving the test results and not being able to give a specific solution date, or wait saying anything. Looking at earlier comments in this topic as well, we decided to start communicating. Knowing well we could not be fully clear yet. Hoping for some understanding on your part as well.
> 
> The text of the statement is all mine (no native english writer I have to admit obviously), so I alone know what my intentions were. It is a pity you read other things as undertones. The options you mention are logically the ones we are trying to get 100% clear in terms of organisation, timing etc. Most obvious one the case swap as that basically is the thing customers and we want. To make it right again. And yes this is being chased not depending on our discussions with the supplier.
> 
> As said before, we WILL contact all customers when we have all details ready. But I am not sure it will be quick enough for you.


I was actually very happy with my Magrette purchase till I found out that the watch was shipped to me while the alloy testing was in progress. Why Magrette preferred to put me through the hassle of going through a recall process is just beyond me. It would've been much easier and I would be even more happier if you would have informed me of delay while waiting for the alloy results to come back, done the swap inhouse and then ship me the watch with the proper Bronze case. That would save me a bunch of headache and run around; just saying.

As far as statement's text is concerned; I simply commented on the loosy-goosy nature of the annoucement with no mention of possible options or a follow-up timeframe. I am ok with waiting for a concrete response, but I like to know HOW LONG I am expected to wait. Expectation of indefinite wait on your part is just not right. There is a fair amount of anticipation amongst your customers and your announcement did not mitigate any of it.

Anyways, water is under the bridge. Since yesterday we have had decent communication which is great!! And while you're in the process of determining the best option, it is clear and timely communication what everyone on this thread is really looking for.

I hope it helps you understand our point of view.


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

jshih said:


> What do you say that all members from this thread chip in and buy a ticket and send THECUSTOMER to NZ and let him or her duke it out with Dion.
> 
> Enough is enough. OMG. I would rather to see pictures of beautiful Magrette watch with custome made straps.


Make it first class please; its a long flight. :-! Oh, and don't forget to mail me all your Brass, I can personally deliver to Dion for case swap while on my way to watch a cricket game. |>


----------



## BezelSpinner (Aug 1, 2011)

thecustomer said:


> I hope it helps you understand our point of view.


I don't recall giving you permission to speak for me? Indeed, I am of the personal opinion that Magrette and the others are just fine in emailing their actual customers (like myself) and working to correct an error.


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

BezelSpinner said:


> I don't recall giving you permission to speak for me? Indeed, I am of the personal opinion that Magrette and the others are just fine in emailing their actual customers (like myself) and working to correct an error.


Calm down dude. I thought I was the only one with my panties in a bunch. Glad to see I have company. :roll:


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

thecustomer said:


> Calm down dude. I thought I was the only one with my panties in a bunch. Glad to see I have company. :roll:


I do not care who is right or wrong between you two, that is a freaking hilarious response. LOL.


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

I think Magrette is doing the right thing here, and I'm sure everyone will ultimately be satisfied. But it will take time -- bronze, brass or whatever -- everyone who purchases from them or any other micro-manufacturer knows they are dealing with a small company that does not have the same resources to provide instant gratification.

Patience, grasshopper!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

ttimbo said:


> Patience, grasshopper!


+1! But let me also add...










b-)


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

thecustomer said:


> I wish but no. Here is what I received:
> 
> _<Removed the invoice to keep privacy intact>
> _


Hmm....I was. :think:


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

ref3525 said:


> thats exactly what I mean .....why don`t they hold on shipping the new batch o|


I don't know about others, but I was given the option to take delivery, wait for results, or cancel my order.


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

I think paitience is the best route here for all of us affected by this issue. Let's see what type of options become available, hopefully sooner than later though.......


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

I just feel really sorry for Dion and Stephan. What a sh*t situation to be in. I wouldn't wish it on anyone.

I'm in no panic about this, quite happy just to bide my time and see what solutions are offered. After all folks, this isn't the end of the world and it does sound like everything will be put right.


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Spoonsey said:


> I just feel really sorry for Dion and Stephan. What a sh*t situation to be in. I wouldn't wish it on anyone.
> 
> I'm in no panic about this, quite happy just to bide my time and see what solutions are offered. After all folks, this isn't the end of the world and it does sound like everything will be put right.


Well put Spoonsey. Your post is a breath of fresh air. In the meantime I will proudly wear my Regattare Br***.


----------



## Jamiesutto (Nov 29, 2011)

I would also like to point out what should be obvious from all of Stevos posts. HE DOES NOT SPEAK ENGLISH PERFECTLY. no offense Stevo, you are much more the linguist than I, but your English is not flawless. So please people when he doesn't "put the customer first" in his response (this was back two pages) it is likely a grammar issue...dont read too literally in his responses, and please by the love of everything holy do not try to read intent In his posts, it's too hard. If you are confused give him a chance to explain.

Also, I agree with "thecustomer" in one thing, more communication would have been wonderful. 

That said, I asked everyone here regarding what to do when I had an issue with my watch. overwhelming response: "email dion he is a great guy and will take care of you." Dion handled it superbly, with NO QUESTIONS ASKED. I dare anyone to go on the omega forum, panerai forum, Rolex forum, etc.... And tell me when someone related that this happened...good luck. And turn around time less than a month. That said, I handled my issue with less grace than I should have now knowing the amazing customer service, and someone called me out on it "it's not what happens but how you handle it". We should all keep this in mind.

Folks we all have a nice watch, and one that looks good whatever it is made of. I don't care what it's labeled as long as its fixed, eventually. And I second the statement that I feel bad for magrette, I highly doubt they knew this was brass before this. Neither did helson or benarious.

I repeat my sentiment from PAGES BACK,this is a small company and I have a soft spot for it. They do what they do (make watches) because they love to do it. this leads me to believe that they are upset with this as well. This is not a profit driven venture for them, not in the scheme of panerai,Rolex, omega, etc...and they will do right by the customer based on small company values. Call me naive but I truelly believe this. 

give them time, I am not an economist and don't know what this will take but I imagine, given their price point on this piece, it's going to take a little more ingenuity on their part to not LOSE money in this. Without knowing the intimate details it seems
Helson/benarius had a larger cushion in this based on price. before you flame me I fully admit I don't know their production costs, this is all assumption. But you can't deny The price is lower in magrette which likely leads to slimmer margin of error. So PLEASE FOLKS CHILL. They will fix it. they need to for their survival. In the meantime our watches work and will serve us well until a proposal is delivered.


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

Jamiesutto said:


> I would also like to point out what should be obvious from all of Stevos posts. HE DOES NOT SPEAK ENGLISH PERFECTLY. no offense Stevo, you are much more the linguist than I, but your English is not flawless. So please people when he doesn't "put the customer first" in his response (this was back two pages) it is likely a grammar issue...dont read too literally in his responses, and please by the love of everything holy do not try to read intent In his posts, it's too hard. If you are confused give him a chance to explain.
> .....
> 
> give them time, I am not an economist and don't know what this will take but I imagine, given their price point on this piece, it's going to take a little more ingenuity on their part to not LOSE money in this. Without knowing the intimate details it seems
> Helson/benarius had a larger cushion in this based on price. before you flame me I fully admit I don't know their production costs, this is all assumption. But you can't deny The price is lower in magrette which likely leads to slimmer margin of error. So PLEASE FOLKS CHILL. They will fix it. they need to for their survival. In the meantime our watches work and will serve us well until a proposal is delivered.


Well said on Stephan's posts. As I said some posts back, now imagine a small NZ based company trying to deal with this issue as well as the language and cultural issues back into probably much larger enterprises in Asia!

And I think you are spot on regarding the economics of all of this. Personally, I don't want to see any of my favourite micro-brands lose money; I want them to continue to design, innovate and provide the customer service that probably only George Clooney gets from Swatch 

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Jamiesutto (Nov 29, 2011)

Cathy31 said:


> You're drinking to much Kool-aid do you really think Magrette is going to replace your cheap brass watch with bronze for the same price? ROTFLMAO!!! I would recommend a can of brasso for your brass Magrette while you wait.


I really don't know what they will do but I will reserve stating my judgement so I don't look like you when they do rectify it.

Btw it's less than 400$ I am not going to get angry over it...so goad all you want.


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

^^^^ You're feeding the troll dude!

But seriously, the implication made by the troll is that the competitive price Dion set for the Regattare Bronze was based on it being "cheap" brass and not "expensive" bronze. Really??? I think not.


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

Jamiesutto said:


> I really don't know what they will do but I will reserve stating my judgement so I don't look like you when they do rectify it.
> 
> Btw it's less than 400$ I am not going to get angry over it...so goad all you want.


Precisely. It's not like we had to re-mortgage our houses to buy the Magrette. Honestly, my concern for Dion as a small New Zealand watch maker/designer far outweighs any personal concerns about whether the watch I have on my wrist is brass or bronze.


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

^^^+1 on that

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

I am an owner of one of these brass models. While I do empathize with the situation that Dion's company is in now when their supplier did not meet their obligations, let's get real. It's true that they are a micro brand, but some of the comments that I see here seem to imply that they are this tiny little one model brand where this issue is devastating financially. If something like this was to happen to Olivier Watches who is launching just one model line to begin with, I could see that POV. But let's not forget that this "bronze" model line is just one of a dozen or more models that they have offered, and it is by far the lowest price point one they have, while most models they offer are in the 1k+ range, and some could be categorized as luxury lines (with much higher margins). This brass alloy issue may cause them a lot of headaches and issues, but I don't think they should approach it merely from a perspective to minimize the financial impact to the "bronze" model line itself, but rather do whatever it takes to protect their brand image since it could have much more far reaching financial impacts if it starts to affect sales of their higher end brands. That should be their paramount priority when determining how to rectify this bronze model issue, and not be solely focused on mitigating the lowest possible margin loss on this particular bronze model line. More at stake that just this bronze model for them.


----------



## slowrampage (Mar 27, 2011)

A case swap in this situation is IMHO the only solution that would be fair for buyers of this watch. The previous concern was that the case was not CuSn8 and now as it turns out it’s not bronze at all but brass. I would be willing to accept the watch even if it is not a CuSn8 bronze as long as it is bronze. A dial change would not suffice because if they provide a dial with the “Brass” printed on it and later comes out with another watch which is now a genuine bronze watch, wouldn’t that be very disappointing for the buyers of the supposed to be “Limited Edition Magrette Regattare Bronze” which is IMHO what the customers were interested in the first place. I’m sorry if my grammar or English is not that good.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

slowrampage said:


> A case swap in this situation is IMHO the only solution that would be fair for buyers of this watch. The previous concern was that the case was not CuSn8 and now as it turns out it's not bronze at all but brass. I would be willing to accept the watch even if it is not a CuSn8 bronze as long as it is bronze.


it's also what Benarus is doing--swapping cases and destroying the imposter ones. With Magrette, however, we're talking swapping a much larger number (500+?) of cases. Someone who is ok with their Magrette as is has to accept two problems or flaws--not just one like with Benarus: the case is brass, not bronze AND it states Bronze on the dial.

I bet Magrette wishes that instead of writing Bronze on the dial they had written: Mongrel Alloys


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

Spoonsey said:


> Precisely. It's not like we had to re-mortgage our houses to buy the Magrette. Honestly, my concern for Dion as a small New Zealand watch maker/designer far outweighs any personal concerns about whether the watch I have on my wrist is brass or bronze.


Certainly agree; this is not breaking my bank account. It is however a matter of principle; It is advertised as a Bronze, it is labelled as a Bronze, I paid for a Bronze, therefore I expect a Bronze. I am fairly confident that this issue will be resolved as communicated by Magrette and I will remain a faithful customer.


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

Too many posts to reply to all, but some points:

- like with Helson and Benarus, we ordered cusn8 but got a different alloy as it turned out. Our supplier confirmed the material as cusn8. Our lesson is to double check independently next time. Believe me that we would not have printed "bronze" on the dial if we would have known. 
- we actually are a tiny company and last year we basically sold the REGATTARE 2011 and this one. The higher priced, engraved pieces are limited to 10/25 each and basically made to order. 
- hey, that actually does not matter for you. It shouldn't. We just want a good solution. 
- I see that you are thinking the same way as we are about the solution. Case swap. We are working to do just that and try to do more. 
- thanks for realizing my English is not perfect. Trying hard though. ;-)
- thanks to the sympathizing posters. Somehow it helps. 
- I was thinking (smile modus on) that this model could be a very sought-after relic from the MAGRETTE history in 20 years time. 
- now it is weekend, I do not expect to make much progress. We are checking and confirming with 3rd parties to make it happen. We are not betting on one horse. The solution for customers gets priority over discussion with our original supplier. 
- not much to add, just have a great weekend!


----------



## arsenalistic (Sep 8, 2010)

Not fully understanding the fears here. I'm very sure Dion will not let such an incident ruin his creations (heart and soul). Confident an acceptable solution will be provided very soon. In the meanwhile, still enjoying my non-bronze Margrette (until such times when we will have to go separate ways!).


----------



## cappuccino (Jan 31, 2012)

what about the buckle those of us purchased with this one....


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

cappuccino said:


> what about the buckle those of us purchased with this one....


I was thinking of that myself. I bought one from the first batch, then ordered the choc. strap with bronze or brass buckle after.


----------



## raymansg (Apr 13, 2011)

Did notice that case did not patina like some of the bronze bezels I have from other watches ... But still a nice piece. I do echo the sentiment of another forumer here, I do not need to verify if its bronze of whatever, it was sold as bronze and I'm hoping Dion thinks of a way to make this up to us. But I still think its a nice watch, too bad about the mixup.


----------



## mkw (Jun 10, 2010)

I wish I had one of these " mistake " watches coming in right now . I'd keep it unworn/BNIB with shipping receipt /emails ( to prove it was purchased AFTER the concern was raised) and keep a print out of this historical thread. I suspect it will be worth the few hundred bucks invested in 20 years time , mistake case/dial and all , as the collector market of all items likes unloved/unwanted oddballs .


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

"For Sale - Rare brass Magrette Regattare Bronze. One of the few that was not replaced. A true collector's item. Comes with original box, papers, and strap. Only $1,000.". :-!


----------



## canbkg (Feb 13, 2012)

the customer is always right


----------



## canbkg (Feb 13, 2012)

its of the same alloy


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

Any chance of different color dial options? Prussian blue would look nice with this watch.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Illyria said:


> Any chance of different color dial options? Prussian blue would look nice with this watch.


They are already going to be eating it in the shorts. Why would they complicate with further money out lay? I would not nor expect Magrette to produce a brand new dial. The brown is the business anyway!


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

HelloNasty1 said:


> They are already going to be eating it in the shorts. Why would they complicate with further money out lay? I would not nor expect Magrette to produce a brand new dial. The brown is the business anyway!


I thought options included switching dials.

Just thought I would add my two cents...Sheesh... :roll:


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Illyria said:


> I thought options included switching dials.
> 
> Just thought I would add my two cents...Sheesh... :roll:


They do for Helson since already produces multiple dials for the same watch. Magrette has only ever offered brown. No Sheesh needed, was also adding my two cents.


----------



## pierre7891 (Dec 3, 2010)

Why not, it cant be that expensive to make some dials(or is it?) Case change is the least they can do and why not make something special with a new dial or an extra strap or something. The slow process compared to Helson/Benarus I feel that maybe they need to do something extra to get everyone onboard again.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

pierre7891 said:


> Why not, it cant be that expensive to make some dials(or is it?) Case change is the least they can do and why not make something special with a new dial or an extra strap or something. The slow process compared to Helson/Benarus I feel that maybe they need to do something extra to get everyone onboard again.


IMO if they do a case swap with no out of pocket expense (shipping) on me, then they are good in my book. I see no reason to punish them with even more with added expenses (freebies). This already going to be costly and they are a small company in a crappy scenario just trying to get out of the weeds.


----------



## pierre7891 (Dec 3, 2010)

HelloNasty1 said:


> IMO if they do a case swap with no out of pocket expense (shipping) on me, then they are good in my book. I see no reason to punish them with even more with added expenses (freebies). This already going to be costly and they are a small company in a crappy scenario just trying to get out of the weeds.


Yes, just throwing it out here. I guess if i get a bronze case and nothing more and they can continue to make awesome affordable watches i´m pleased


----------



## wheaton26 (Jan 8, 2009)

actually, offering dial and strap upgrades etc. (at a cost) might be a good idea. they will probably be getting back most of our watches anyway. so instead of just doing a case swap at full cost to them, they could charge for upgrades at the same time and use some of that money towards the case problem. for example ... lets say they can make a new dial for $25, they could charge $50 for the upgrade. so instead of just sending the watch back, they have an opportunity to make $25. with that being said, i personally would prefer a full refund. and with full refunds, magrette will now own the watch again. they can do the case swap and refurbish whatever. then resell it for say $500 instead of the original $400. another way to put some money towards the case problem. remember, there are only 1,000 of these and people still want them! anyway, just thinking of some ideas to help burden some of the cost they are going to be facing. terrible situation for all.


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

wheaton26 said:


> actually, offering dial and strap upgrades etc. (at a cost) might be a good idea. they will probably be getting back most of our watches anyway. so instead of just doing a case swap at full cost to them, they could charge for upgrades at the same time and use some of that money towards the case problem. for example ... lets say they can make a new dial for $25, they could charge $50 for the upgrade. so instead of just sending the watch back, they have an opportunity to make $25. with that being said, i personally would prefer a full refund. and with full refunds, magrette will now own the watch again. they can do the case swap and refurbish whatever. then resell it for say $500 instead of the original $400. another way to put some money towards the case problem. remember, there are only 1,000 of these and people still want them! anyway, just thinking of some ideas to help burden some of the cost they are going to be facing. terrible situation for all.


I like my Magrette Bronze, but I've never been all that pleased with the brown dial. The bronze case is what attracted me most to the watch. I think a *Prussian blue* dial switch in addition to the bronze case would be fantastic. I would be willing to pay extra for the dial switch option. I think Prussian blue would go better with a black rubber or leather strap. Perhaps we could use this situation as a chance to offer a few options?

I still like Magrette Watches. This episode has not changed that. I still plan to buy the upcoming M*agrette chonograph *which should be out in April. (_By the way, when will photos of it be up?_ ) I don't blame Dion for this mess. He was a victim of dishonest (or at the very least, inept) suppliers. Dion has always been really decent in all my dealings with him.


----------



## DON (Feb 14, 2006)

I sit here and read some of these posts and truly find them unbelievable. Dion didn't go out of his way to defraud anyone. In the same way Helson or Benarus didn't. (Edit) The metal or case supplier probably figured that they could get away with supplying something other than ordered and if no one noticed. Better for them and a little more money in their pocket.

(Edit) No one knows where the problem occurred, but either the metal supplier erred in shipping the incorrect material (or knew) or the case manufacture in ordering the wrong material (or knew)

It's easier for Helson and Benarus to replace their watches due to their lower production numbers and the close to 3x price of the Magrette one.

Panerai sold a watch with an off the shelf movement in it and nothing more. No decoration or even signed. That was knowingly done. Dion did nothing more than list his watch based on what he thought was what he ordered from the supplier.

I see people asking for freebies, dial replacements, straps at cost etc. in compensation. I think Dion has enough problems and loss just getting the new cases, covering the s/h costs and the work involved with switching everything over without having to order new dials and the expense of switching them out.

As for some who are threatening to sue. Seriously! Over a $400 watch. You would have to prove a intent to defraud and I don't see it. The same can be said for the other 2 companies as they both sold brass cased watches as bronze. Regardless of the fact they're now replacing them.

Dion didn't sell Pateks with Timex movements. It's a simple error he's now trying to rectify, so some of you really need to cut him some slack and let him do what he needs to do to fix it.

He doesn't need the added pressure of threats, lawsuits etc.

Place your watch if your not happy with it off to the side and just wait until he's ready to do the case swap or returns

Funny thing is. Some of those Panerai owners returned their watches for new decorated movements and some decided to keep the unfinished movement. The latter I assume in that their watch will be worth more money later on.

I've dealt with Dion for a few years and had no problem shipping him product and waiting for payment as I found him to be an honest and honorable person to deal with.

DON


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

DON said:


> I sit here and read some of these posts and truly find them unbelievable. Dion didn't go out of his way to defraud anyone. In the same way Helson or Benarus didn't. The case supplier probably figured that they could get away with supplying something other than ordered and if no one noticed. Better for them and a little more money in their pocket.
> 
> I've dealt with Asian suppliers and they're always looking for a way to cut corners. I've paid for higher end buckles only to be shipped cheap and useless ones or thinner buckles than heavy s/s.
> 
> ...


 +1


----------



## drg (Feb 7, 2010)

DON said:


> I sit here and read some of these posts and truly find them unbelievable. Dion didn't go out of his way to defraud anyone. In the same way Helson or Benarus didn't. (Edit) The metal or case supplier probably figured that they could get away with supplying something other than ordered and if no one noticed. Better for them and a little more money in their pocket.
> 
> (Edit) No one knows where the problem occurred, but either the metal supplier erred in shipping the incorrect material (or knew) or the case manufacture in ordering the wrong material (or knew)
> 
> ...


+++++++++1


----------



## Braindrain (Dec 29, 2009)

Stevo said:


> I noticed the assumptions made in this thread about selling stock..... Makes me a bit sad. Below the email that Dion sent to his pre-order customers before sending out watches since we knew we were testing. We had customers that wanted to take delivery anyway, despite the outcome, even if a different material. And customers who  chose for delivery while being in uncertainty. We will include all of them in our solution-email anyway. We cannot take care of everything at once. The product even today was sold to customers who did not care about the outcome and wanted the product as is. Which still is a nice watch with great looks and a good price point I guess.
> 
> It seems that some think we are running a big company. Reality is that Dion is running his pants of creating a solution for our customers and trying to get cooperation from parties at full speed and I am trying to assist him while at the same time working for a "regular company". Neither of us is in this because of the easy money. Sorry that my frustration can be felt, but it was a short night ;-). Normally this out-of-hand hobby of mine delivers loads of fun, great customer contacts and positive energy working with Dion on this small brand born from passion.
> 
> ...


Just wanted to mention that I did receive this email and it was pretty clear what I would be getting into if I chose to make payment and accept the watch. (Mind you, I'm in the 2nd wave.)

Also agree with DON that the responses have been ridiculous. File a lawsuit? Sure, just hire a lawyer in NZ to file the papers for you since there's no North American office. o|

Looks like Magrette is trying to find a solution but sourcing watch cases isn't the same as sourcing capacitors.


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

*Very* well said DON! Sums up my thoughts on this situation and some of the more ridiculous responses perfectly.


----------



## bullhuh (Jan 31, 2012)

wheaton26 said:


> actually, offering dial and strap upgrades etc. (at a cost) might be a good idea. they will probably be getting back most of our watches anyway. so instead of just doing a case swap at full cost to them, they could charge for upgrades at the same time and use some of that money towards the case problem. for example ... lets say they can make a new dial for $25, they could charge $50 for the upgrade. so instead of just sending the watch back, they have an opportunity to make $25. with that being said, i personally would prefer a full refund. and with full refunds, magrette will now own the watch again. they can do the case swap and refurbish whatever. then resell it for say $500 instead of the original $400. another way to put some money towards the case problem. remember, there are only 1,000 of these and people still want them! anyway, just thinking of some ideas to help burden some of the cost they are going to be facing. terrible situation for all.


This whole business is unfortunate for Magrette. I'm sure something like this has a bigger impact on smaller watch companies than we expect. Getting watches back, recasing them and then selling for more than the original price imo would be bad move on their reputation.

I hope things work out for Magrette as they sort through this mess. I have been looking forward to receiving my watch and wait anxiously for the solutions they propose.


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

Too right, Don. Unfortunately, this sort of thread brings out the schadenfreude posts. I'm certainly 100% behind Dion and Stephan as they try to sort out this mess, which is not of their making.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh, and I just hope there's some exchange of information going on between the various micro-manufacturers regarding who to trust in the supply chain, and who not. Ultimately, the culprit needs to learn about supplying as specified.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Lots of stuff has been addressed in the past few pages. I guess I should weigh in with my opinion on it, as a Regattare Bronze owner.

I don't look at this as me being a victim here; Dion and his people are, including Stephan, who was good enough to come here and open a dialogue with us. Magrette is a victim of a supplier with shady and unethical business practices. Now, it must be said that it doesn't make it any easier on Magrette. It's a tough spot to be in, and a lot of money is likely to be lost in the rectifying of the situation and possible loss of future sales.

As for me, I have no doubts in regards the integrity of Dion. I would not hesitate to buy another Magrette. What I'm going to do with the Bronze, I don't know quite yet, but whatever decision I do make isn't a reflection on the company. It's a quality watch and the communication I've received from Dion has been top notch. 

I wish them the best of luck with this terrible situation and hope that their reputation isn't damaged by this debacle.


----------



## Braindrain (Dec 29, 2009)

bullhuh said:


> I hope things work out for Magrette as they sort through this mess. I have been looking forward to receiving my watch and wait anxiously for the solutions they propose.


I agree. I had a custom strap made *just for this watch* and have dying to use it.


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

I get a kick out those threatening to sue over a 385.00 watch that just too funny....besides to those thinking of this airfare to Auckland is about $1200.00 round-trip from LA. And does anyone know what the laws are in NZ regarding this as your home country laws probably mean nothing......give Dion a break he will make it right. I did own one but sold it months ago......


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

Don't feed trolls...it only encourages them


----------



## slowrampage (Mar 27, 2011)

I'll be waiting patiently for whatever solution Magrette comes up with. Good things comes to those who wait.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

ttimbo said:


> Don't feed trolls...it only encourages them


But they are hungry...LOL.


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

A number of exceptionally silly posts have been deleted. Regular readers will know which ones they were. A few posts commenting on or quoting those posts have also been deleted.

One member should read our rules and watch their step...

*Moderator*


----------



## jshih (Feb 8, 2012)

It looks like Dion took the Bronze watch off from his website all together.


----------



## mistersimon77 (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh boy. I am so confused now. I somehow managed to place an order for this watch last night here:

Magrette Timepieces

but I thought this was really strange because from their home page, there was no link to this page. The order went thru, so I was assuming I successfully ordered new batch with real bronze case?!? What did I order here?!?! help?


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

mistersimon77 said:


> Oh boy. I am so confused now. I somehow managed to place an order for this watch last night here:
> 
> Magrette Timepieces
> 
> but I thought this was really strange because from their home page, there was no link to this page. The order went thru, so I was assuming I successfully ordered new batch with real bronze case?!? What did I order here?!?! help?


I'm sure you will be contacted by Dion. I doubt the new cases are available yet.


----------



## mistersimon77 (Jun 7, 2011)

Very frustrating to report that I just got an email from Dion saying he shipped out the watch without letting me know about this matter.
*sigh* I really should've researched more before pulling the trigger last night. ARG!!!


----------



## jiohbik45 (Mar 6, 2012)

Now with all these lovely bronze beauties in the market, will someone start making some nice looking bronze buckles besides the Simona ones.


----------



## Brian Chamberlin (Dec 31, 2011)

I'd take one if I could get someone to trade for my Victorinox!!


- bc

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

So I have nothing against Dion or Magrette but I went to the link in a post above which took me to their bronze watch...
Saw this... Doesn't this statement bother anybody else??

" With this vision in mind we have *designed a solid brass* brushed case that has been purposely created to patina quickly. .This patina affect is intended to add depth of character to the case as well as giving it a truly vintage look when the antique aging takes affect. "


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> So I have nothing against Dion or Magrette but I went to the link in a post above which took me to their bronze watch...
> Saw this... Doesn't this statement bother anybody else??
> 
> " With this vision in mind we have *designed a solid brass* brushed case that has been purposely created to patina quickly. .This patina affect is intended to add depth of character to the case as well as giving it a truly vintage look when the antique aging takes affect. "


I saw that too but couldn't access that page when I went to their website. In that link the watch is called a bronze watch with the case material being brass :-s


----------



## mistersimon77 (Jun 7, 2011)

Got a full refund followed by this email from Dion:

Hi Simon,

I have contacted courier company and stopped your order. When you ordered from the website all details had been changed to say brass cases as people were still wanting to purchase this model I thought you knew this.

I am not sure why you contacted Stevo to hold on to the order instead of me direct?

Sorry about the confusion. You have been refunded.

Cheers,

Dion

Now... I really don't know how to feel about this. I wrote him saying please hold on to the order, and he just canceled it... (I was more than willing to wait for the REAL bronze.) To be honest, I was kinda hoping to get some sort of discount or promise that in the future the case will be replaced with bronze free of charge... or something. *sigh* I was so excited about this watch, (this would have been my first bronze watch, or... first brass...) and I feel like an idiot STILL wanting this watch. I really think this is still good value and good design of a watch, but am I crazy for even considering to still want to purchase this after knowing all these facts????? Opinions welcomed.


----------



## Braindrain (Dec 29, 2009)

No, I don't think you're crazy. As you said, it's a good design and good value. Personally, I wish I had mine right now but want to wait it out to see what sort of solution is proposed.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sean779 said:


> I saw that too but couldn't access that page when I went to their website. In that link the watch is called a bronze watch with the case material being brass :-s


 What really confuses me about this statement, and specifically the bold section, is that ot speaks of intent to design a brass watch:think:, which if I followed this thread correctly, is not what happened... and the rest of the page and watch info and dial still say Bronze :-s Maybe it is just me, and I had a bad day, but something is just not right or is confusing at a minimum.


----------



## amers (Nov 5, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> What really confuses me about this statement, and specifically the bold section, is that ot speaks of intent to design a brass watch:think:, which if I followed this thread correctly, is not what happened... and the rest of the page and watch info and dial still say Bronze :-s Maybe it is just me, and I had a bad day, but something is just not right or is confusing at a minimum.


LOL...Looks like they substituted the word "bronze" with "brass"....Yet the title on their page still says bronze. Photo's of the watch and dial still say "bronze" I think they still have to clean up their page. All very confusing and misleading....Although I "think" the intent was not to mislead but quickly albeit sloppy, fix the site's content and wording.....At least I hope.


----------



## slowrampage (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm just wondering how many owners of this watch is considering not having their cases swapped to the original bronze case.


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

OK, here's my take on things...

Now that Magrette knows for sure that the cases are not bronze, but brass, they have obligations under NZ consumer legislation to ensure that they do not either mislead customers into thinking that they are buying a bronze case watch (Fair Trading Act 1986), or misrepresent that the watch is bronze not brass. So that would explain the change to the text on the website but sadly they are left with a dial that still says "Bronze" that is clearly at odds with the brass case watch that they have been shipping. I don't think this was the best way to do things, they probably should have pulled the plug completely until everything was sorted...in my opinion.

Yes, I have a law degree from NZ but I haven't practiced as a lawyer for a long time and my knowledge has faded somewhat but I think that the change to the website text from bronze to brass was necessary to protect against legal action. Up until the test results were obtained, Magrette were trading in the belief that their case WAS bronze, so any legal action relating to watches sold pre-test results would be unlikely to succeed, in other words there would need to be evidence that Magrette intentionally sold watches to customers knowing that the cases were brass, not bronze. I firmly believe that they did not do so.

As jeep99dad has mentioned, it just gets messy when the watch description on the website says brass but the pictures say bronze. This is where things have gone off the rails in my view, but (to repeat my views in earlier posts) it's not hurting me in the pocket so I'll happily wait until Dion has the remediation plan nailed and let's us know what our options are.

Cheers.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Spoonsey said:


> OK, here's my take on things...
> 
> Now that Magrette knows for sure that the cases are not bronze, but brass, they have obligations under NZ consumer legislation to ensure that they do not either mislead customers into thinking that they are buying a bronze case watch (Fair Trading Act 1986), or misrepresent that the watch is bronze not brass. So that would explain the change to the text on the website but sadly they are left with a dial that still says "Bronze" that is clearly at odds with the brass case watch that they have been shipping. I don't think this was the best way to do things, they probably should have pulled the plug completely until everything was sorted...in my opinion.
> 
> ...


You bring up a good point: that Magrette's head-scratching stating of both brass and bronze was perhaps done more to protect themselves legally than to entice or fool customers. A burden is being put on the customers, however, to read the specs very carefully. What customer would expect a bronze watch to be made of brass?


----------



## Zarith (Nov 5, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> So I have nothing against Dion or Magrette but I went to the link in a post above which took me to their bronze watch...
> Saw this... Doesn't this statement bother anybody else??
> 
> " With this vision in mind we have *designed a solid brass* brushed case that has been purposely created to patina quickly. .This patina affect is intended to add depth of character to the case as well as giving it a truly vintage look when the antique aging takes affect. "


It seems to be a cheap way to clean the mess. They can't erase the "bronze" label on my watch though :roll:



Sean779 said:


> that Magrette's head-scratching stating of both brass and bronze was perhaps done more to protect themselves legally


That's for sure. Selling counterfeit products is illegal (a fake bronze watch is as bad as a fake gold or diamond jewel). Someone could put them in troubles.

Personally I'll wait patiently for a solution, but I don't like this little game. We all understand the situation, but Magrette must remain honest about it, and not pretend it never happened by removing all references to Bronze or CuSn8.


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Note that the Regattare Bronze is not listed in "The Timepieces" section of the Magrette site as an available product. It appears that you can only get to the Regattare Bronze page if you know the URL or if you do a search for "Regattare Bronze," etc. Having said that, it is puzzling and somewhat troubling that they would fulfill an order for that peice without positive confirmation that the person knows what he or she is getting (although I can fully understand why someone may still want one).

With respect to *slowrampage*'s question:



> I'm just wondering how many owners of this watch is considering not having their cases swapped to the original bronze case.​


I must say I'm on the fence about this. I love my Regettare, the word "Bronze" on the case does not bother me, and I hate the thought of having to send the piece back to NZ. I am also quite satisfied with how the patina is developing so far. The only thing on the other side of the equation is the fact that I absolutely love the patina I have seen developing in pictures of the CuSn8 Helsons (that... and, well... having someone make fun of me for owning a brass watch :-d :-x [where's the emoticon for a raspberry?]).


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

BigBandito said:


> I must say *I'm on the fence about this.* I love my Regettare, the word "Bronze" on the case does not bother me, and I hate the thought of having to send the piece back to NZ. I am also quite satisfied with how the patina is developing so far. The only thing on the other side of the equation is the fact that I absolutely love the patina I have seen developing in pictures of the CuSn8 Helsons (that... and, well... having someone *make fun of me for owning a brass watch :-d :-x *[where's the emoticon for a raspberry?]).


I understand what you're saying. I'm on the fence post, too.

I'm just curious as to how this issue will be resolved...


----------



## cappuccino (Jan 31, 2012)

I will have it changed for sure. The patina is not nearly as nice as what I saw with the Helson.
It turns somewhat black-ish, no real deep colour to it. with the right case it will be an awsome watch!


slowrampage said:


> I'm just wondering how many owners of this watch is considering not having their cases swapped to the original bronze case.


----------



## InfectedControl (Nov 21, 2011)

I still got mine. If they come to the conclusion that they will replace the cases, I will probably send it back - I still love the design, still love the look and still love the price. Watch came in within a week from NZ to USA-MD and is on my wrist now. Say all you want, but I don't think they were malicious about the whole thing, and are just as confused as we are, well maybe minus the details. 

Here's my thought about"making fun of brass" comment - i simply do not give a fat flying f&%k  I own a brass belt buckle that patina'd very nicely. Tru it lacks the depth, but it has that very vintage blackish green look to it. Don't mind it to be honest. 

I think Dion will work with people on this one, and remember everything takes time - especially when negotiations are involved. 
Be patient my young Padawan(s)


----------



## amers (Nov 5, 2008)

Well for those on the fence I understand where you are coming from, but you _paid for bronze not brass_ and the patina on bronze is much nicer than brass. Also IMO there is no way this watch could cost $385 with a brass case, should be lower especially if they bought 500-1000 cases.

Many ppl here jumped on the opportunity to buy a nicely priced bronze and the Magrette is a beautiful piece and I say cease the opportunity to get it in bronze. Let Dion and Co. figure out a plan and then decided whether to keep it or switch to a bronze case.

/Amer


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

amers said:


> Well for those on the fence I understand where you are coming from, but you _paid for bronze not brass_ and the patina on bronze is much nicer than brass. Also IMO there is no way this watch could cost $385 with a brass case, should be lower especially if they bought 500-1000 cases.
> 
> Many ppl here jumped on the opportunity to buy a nicely priced bronze and the Magrette is a beautiful piece and I say cease the opportunity to get it in bronze. Let Dion and Co. figure out a plan and then decided whether to keep it or switch to a bronze case.
> 
> /Amer


Perhaps I'll get one of each.|>b-)


----------



## mistersimon77 (Jun 7, 2011)

I did but now I want it if I can get it at cheaper price, if I can find someone who wants to get rid of it for cheap. ;-)
If not, just going to wait for the real bronze version.

I only canceled the order because Dion was trying to sell it at full price w/o telling me it is still brass case. I would've gladly taken it with some sort of discount or promise of replacement case in the future. or even wait...


----------



## The Guvnah (Nov 9, 2011)

ttimbo said:


> As I've said before, the challenge Dion faces is working back through his supply chain, which -- like most micro-manufacturers -- probably goes into China, and back a couple of levels. He has to ensure the right tests are made at the right level ; it's not enough to just show the test results from one he's had tested. And he needs to communicate in a careful way, so he maintains the relationship and reaches agreement regarding who is responsible, and what's to be done about it. Despite being in business for many years myself, I can't imagine that's at all easy. Plus, he can't afford to say anything public until he has clarity and agreement. To do otherwise will set expectations that might not be met.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


Would not his claim be against his local supplier? It will be them with whom he has made the contract to supply NOT some foundry in China. Thenceforth that supplier will have a claim against the next 'upstream' party in the supply chain.
In his situation I would be joining forces on this issue with other affected suppliers to make a larger and more effective lobby.


----------



## The Guvnah (Nov 9, 2011)

thecustomer said:


> Interesting. The advert for the watch has been updated. It now reads:
> _"...With this vision in mind we have designed a solid brass brushed case that has been purposely created to patina quickly. "_​


_
_​
Erm, are they sure they should be doing this? The foregoing thread is tangible proof that they absolutely *didn't* "design a solid brass brushed case" *purposely* for reasons of its patinating properties at all. That is a misrepresentation of the facts as known. *They designed a watch with a bronze case* intended to capture and trade on the infinitely more desirable patination obtained from that material. To now retrospectively claim otherwise looks a bit desperate and is just ... what's the word I'm looking for... little help here?

My advice re. this re-badging of duff stock - when you find yourself in a hole, stop digging!



thecustomer said:


> I completely understand that they need to sell-off the rest of the *Brass* batch...


I don't. If push comes to litigious shove that pallet of brass watches may be required as material evidence of a fraud and I would be taking very attentive care of them in a safe place off site.



thecustomer said:


> Also, if I was Magrette, my priority would be the recall watches I already sold, not focus on selling new stock and put existing customers in a limbo till further notice. Its almost silly, really! :-s


Hear Hear that; I suppose a lot depends on their current trading position when determining the need to sell off stock and that stricture would be particularly relevant in the case of a micro brand. If they go tits up then nobody gets a thing.


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

The Guvnah said:


> Would not his claim be against his local supplier? It will be them with whom he has made the contract to supply NOT some foundry in China. Thenceforth that supplier will have a claim against the next 'upstream' party in the supply chain.
> In his situation I would be joining forces on this issue with other affected suppliers to make a larger and more effective lobby.


I'm betting his "local supplier" is in China. Certainly, NOT in New Zealand. And, to get a timely resolution, I suspect the best approach is careful negotiation rather than time-consuming and costly litigation across jurisdictions.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Guvnah said:


> _
> _​
> Erm, are they sure they should be doing this? The foregoing thread is tangible proof that they absolutely *didn't* "design a solid brass brushed case" *purposely* for reasons of its patinating properties at all. That is a misrepresentation of the facts as known. *They designed a watch with a bronze case* intended to capture and trade on the infinitely more desirable patination obtained from that material. To now retrospectively claim otherwise looks a bit desperate and is just ... what's the word I'm looking for... little help here?.


Ah finally I see I'm not the only one bothered and confused by Magrette(Dion?)'s statement. That's saying, we mean to make brass watches all along, that's how we designed them but we'll call them bronze. ??
Seriously they should have their lawyer help with writing this stuff up! Malicious or not, it's just wrong.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ah finally I see I'm not the only one bothered and confused by Magrette(Dion?)'s statement. That's saying, we mean to make brass watches all along, that's how we designed them but we'll call them bronze. ??
> Seriously they should have their lawyer help with writing this stuff up! Malicious or not, it's just wrong.


I'm sure their lawyer is already responsible for their wording.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

that'd be sad! :-(


----------



## The Guvnah (Nov 9, 2011)

Sean779 said:


> I'm sure their lawyer is already responsible for their wording.


Pffft! if such is the case then they should give him his marching orders without delay. No lawyer _worthy of the name_ is ever going to sanction something so irresponsible. I'm sorry but by that ludicrous statement Magrette have lost what respect I had and all the translational nuances in the world can't disguise the blatant dissimulation. You just don't pull a shy stunt like that with good conscience and certainly shouldn't when the whole saga is being played out 'live on air' as it were on a public forum. Unbelievable!


----------



## InfectedControl (Nov 21, 2011)

> If they go tits up then nobody gets a thing.


This is true. I told Dion in an email that I'll be patiently waiting for their resolution, and only reason for not cancelling my order is to keep him going (besides liking the watch anyway). We all have proof of what original website said, I have a print screen of it from the day I ordered mine - wording change on the site seems to be a defense mechanism for new orders, albeit with poor execution, but provides some protection none the less. Why keeping the watch on the market though? Maybe because there still is a market for it?.

One thing


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

*Calm down*

*Again....*


----------



## The Guvnah (Nov 9, 2011)

InfectedControl said:


> This is true. I told Dion in an email that I'll be patiently waiting for their resolution, and only reason for not cancelling my order is to keep him going (besides liking the watch anyway).


If I was in the position that's the option I'd go with but I'd be wanting to see a regular (at least weekly) progress report on their site to assure me that the issue is in hand. Wouldn't surprise me if the wait is counted in months though, never had dealings with a Chinese company directly but i would be settling myself in for a protracted game of ping-pong here.



InfectedControl said:


> ...wording change on the site seems to be a defense mechanism for new orders, albeit with poor execution, but provides some protection none the less.


Naive though to think anyone would fall for the "designed brushed brass" gambit. It struck me as a pretty disreputable conceit.



InfectedControl said:


> Why keeping the watch on the market though? Maybe because there still is a market for it?.
> 
> One thing


In the circumstances it is surprising, as several have commented Magrette should have been more decisive from the get go and halted the model line until they'd settled the matter or at least secured some pukka certified bar stock. I'd even be putting a scan of the fresh stock's certification docket on the site for all to see. I can also quite see why might have had to continue taking orders but I think they sort of set themselves up for a fall in the process. It's certainly a nice looking piece in the Panerai mould.


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

Hi again,

After only one day, I feel like I missed 10 days of posts, you guys have been very productive!

To just quickly give you some more info in our attempts to be transparent: Dion found a solution, that is: a trustworthy supplier that will be able to do the replacement parts. So basically, we will offer the option to keep the watch or the option to swap case/sapphire/case back. Keepers will get some incentive, swappers get it swapped. More exact info shortly (1-2 days), as we are finalizing some details with this new supplier. Then word will be out on our .com web site, facebook (Magrette Timepieces Europe | Facebook) and probably quicker than I can say "thanks for your kind patience" on several forums. Directly after that we will contact all customers who purchased this watch between Sep 2011 - Mar 2012 by email. We compiled the full email lists whilst waiting for negotiations to come to a conclusion.

And when I say negotiations, I mean with the supplier of the new parts. Unlike some posts suggesting we will by now have a team of lawyers working throughout the day to resolve this/claiming this with our original suppliers, there has not been any time nor resources to do so. Some of you, like Dion, will also be running a single-guy company. I think you will understand that running a small-scale business can be......well......a little hard at times.o|

Dion decided to first concentrate on finding a solution for the customers, hoping there will be negotiations with the original supplier later on to help him settle his losses. Choosing his battles you might say. There seem to be more lawyers here than Dion has spoken to in the last decade, so I welcome everybody who is willing to reach out to Dion with helpful advise. OK, that might have been a littly sarcasm at play, forgive me...

Then about the link to the bronze page on Dion's web site. I can see this was confusing and should have been handled differently I suppose. But reality is much less sexy than the Roswell-like theories I read here today. After our announcement that the material wasn't bronze, there have been people (who were waiting to get one delivered) requesting Dion to sell the watch in the full knowledge that it is brass. Instead of taking the watch off the main page and offering the link by private email, Dion at first did a quick and dirty replace-bronze for brass to make sure he wasnt giving false info (and yes, that was imperfect). After handling the requests, he took the model off his page. So, yes, obviously not winning any "best-practise-when-you-are-in-crisis" points here, and very much showing there are real people at work.

When visiting this thread, I cannot help feeling a bit defensive in times. Maybe because I take it way too personal as Magrette (and Dion) are very dear to me, maybe because sleep has been restless this week, maybe because I am European and not used to the way of communicating here. In other forums behaviour seems to be a bit more patient and in a general state of "good trust". Just some honest feedback I feel entitled to give back to you as observation. And forgive me for generalising, it probably is a minority with loud voices who are getting to me. :think:

OK, here we go again: I am no native speaker/writer so I will loosely quote one of the forum members saying that it will not help a lot to do your own interpreting of "undertones" if I have not been clear and was using fuzzy wording. A better way would be to ask me what I meant exactly. ;-)

With kind regards,

Stephan
Magrette Timepieces Europe


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for the update Stephan. No conspiracies here, only human mistakes. Sounds like all will be well soon. :-!


----------



## Alzilla (Feb 20, 2012)

Any idea what kind of time frame there will be to get the watch recased and back to customers? How soon will the real bronze cases be ready?


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Understood, Stephan. I eagerly await the official communication, and again, thank you for your participation in this thread. 

I'm not sure what I'd do. I'm 50/50 on whether or not I'd want the case swapped. Well, maybe 60/40 in favor of a swap.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Stevo said:


> In other forums behaviour seems to be a bit more patient and in a general state of "good trust". Just some honest feedback I feel entitled to give back to you as observation. And forgive me for generalising, it probably is a minority with loud voices who are getting to me. :think:


I think you are absolutely correct with this statement. It is a minority that are getting to you. The vast majority understand the issues you are dealing with and are patient to find a resolution knowing Dion is working in good faith to do so. |>


----------



## drg (Feb 7, 2010)

GBOGH said:


> I think you are absolutely correct with this statement. It is a minority that are getting to you. The vast majority understand the issues you are dealing with and are patient to find a resolution knowing Dion is working in good faith to do so. |>


i believe this as well

thanks to you and Dion ... I NEVER lost my faith in the brand|>


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

Great work, Stephan. Props to you and Dion for just getting on with the job. That's what customers want!


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Stevo said:


> In other forums behaviour seems to be a bit more patient and in a general state of "good trust". Just some honest feedback I feel entitled to give back to you as observation. And forgive me for generalising, it probably is a minority with loud voices who are getting to me. :think:
> 
> OK, here we go again: I am no native speaker/writer so I will loosely quote one of the forum members saying that it will not help a lot to do your own interpreting of "undertones" if I have not been clear and was using fuzzy wording. A better way would be to ask me what I meant exactly. ;-)
> 
> ...


Hey Stephan,
A few things to consider, but first thank you for lengthly response. One thing to realize is how large this forum is, WUS is the largest watch forum. You will by nature read more negative proportionally speaking IMO. Secondly, here you are allowed voice freely about brands (cough...I mean most ;-)). Other forums can tend to turn into giant "love fest" which gets old cause that is just not the real world. WUS is an equal opportunity offender, LOL.

Also, most of this IMHO comes from a back log of poor communication from Magrette up until recent. The Dive Watch Forum has almost become a micro-brand forum. Most here love micro's for many reasons, one being CS/communication. This is why I think you are seeing a big difference up until now in response between the handling of Magrette's situation vs the way Benarus/Helson communicated. There is also the fact that there were folks questioning the Magrette bronze and stating it was brass many months before any of this came to light, coupled with the lack of communication, and Magrette's website changes. All that added together was just fuel on a fire that was already underway.

Just my opinion/observation, I of course do not speak for other members. All this said, I know this sucks for Dion, you, and everyone else involved. It really blows, especially when you have no idea it happened, terrible situation. I am not sure where the "freebie" talk came from, that was silly. Shipping on the other hand I personally feel is appropriate. I hope Dion rises far above this once over and it slowly becomes a distant memory. |>


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks Stephan for the lengthy explanation. I received my Magrette a long long time back (obviously it was brass and not bronze). I, frankly had no clue then, as to how bronze should patina/age .Like most people here(not all), I learnt more about the various nuances of slow/forced patina,etc. Tried the various methods to get a look that I liked and finally the watch did reach what I thought was a nicely patina'd look. 

Then the brass story broke......not that it affected my love for the way the watch looked/felt even a bit. Lots of people here have voiced their opinion about how Dion should have handled the whole situation. I, personally did not feel the need to contact Dion as all the information I needed was readily available through various posts/explanations here. I did not feel the need to have upto the second info of what was happening .......hey it is a watch, not a time sensitive issue, where I would miss out on something, if I did not get to know of it as soon as it happened.

Now, I am seriously in two minds about how to proceed in this exchange/whatever you wanna call it issue . Most probably, I will just keep my brass watch and that too willingly and without any regrets.......Lots of other bronze watches around to buy.....in fact I have a couple on order. Maybe, I will just keep this brass and order another bronze from Dion. Maybe he could give some kind of discount on this second watch to those customers who want to keep the brass as well as order a bronze one now........just thinking aloud...... No expectations.

In conclusion, IMHO, Dion has handled it pretty well and there is no need to add to the pressure he is bound to be in......but again that's just my view.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

A reminder that For Sale and WTB posts are not welcome in the discussion forums, thanks for your compliance.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

This is certainly great news. Thank you for the update, as I am definitely interested in the swap.



Stevo said:


> Hi again,
> 
> After only one day, I feel like I missed 10 days of posts, you guys have been very productive!
> 
> ...


----------



## slowrampage (Mar 27, 2011)

will the exclusivity of the 1000pieces of the Regattare Bronze be affected by this situation? how will the watch be called? Limited Edition Magrette Regattare Bronze? Limited Edition Magrette Regattare Brass? Limited Edition Magrette Regattare Bronze Made of Brass? Limited Edition Magrette Regattare Brass Misprinted Bronze on the dial?


----------



## slowrampage (Mar 27, 2011)

it's still up there! Magrette Timepieces











jshih said:


> It looks like Dion took the Bronze watch off from his website all together.


----------



## cappuccino (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for your info. I hope you guys are also thinking about swapping the buckles you sold with the watch. A new bronze case with a brass buckle would look stupid.


Stevo said:


> Hi again,
> 
> After only one day, I feel like I missed 10 days of posts, you guys have been very productive!
> 
> ...


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

cappuccino said:


> Thanks for your info. I hope you guys are also thinking about swapping the buckles you sold with the watch. A new bronze case with a brass buckle would look stupid.


What is your basis for suggesting the buckles are brass?

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## cappuccino (Jan 31, 2012)

oh come on, they are the same material, they look exactly the same and patina exactly the same


ttimbo said:


> What is your basis for suggesting the buckles are brass?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Zarith (Nov 5, 2007)

I think it would be a good idea to split the thread. The title of this one - "Magrette REGATTARE Bronze just release" - is confusing and outdated. People get lost in there.

I would suggest to Dion and Stephan to open a new thread "*Magrette Regattare Recall*" with all the relevant information.


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

HelloNasty1 said:


> Hey Stephan,
> A few things to consider, but first thank you for lengthly response. One thing to realize is how large this forum is, WUS is the largest watch forum. You will by nature read more negative proportionally speaking IMO. Secondly, here you are allowed voice freely about brands (cough...I mean most ;-)). Other forums can tend to turn into giant "love fest" which gets old cause that is just not the real world. WUS is an equal opportunity offender, LOL.
> 
> Also, most of this IMHO comes from a back log of poor communication from Magrette up until recent. The Dive Watch Forum has almost become a micro-brand forum. Most here love micro's for many reasons, one being CS/communication. This is why I think you are seeing a big difference up until now in response between the handling of Magrette's situation vs the way Benarus/Helson communicated. There is also the fact that there were folks questioning the Magrette bronze and stating it was brass many months before any of this came to light, coupled with the lack of communication, and Magrette's website changes. All that added together was just fuel on a fire that was already underway.
> ...


Thanks for giving your background views. I tend to focus on European forums normally, my area of main interest obviously. It's just impossible to be a regular visitor everywhere. I like the open communication here (a dutch trait as well), but just was disturbed about the speculations without grounds. As a marketing guy I really like to hear/listen to customers. At the end I also know we cannot satisfy them all. Reality of life. We do not target "all". We do not target anybody actually. We like to sell our product to people who like it: forum members, first time mechanic watch buyers, people with an interest in NZ.... Our customers are not all active menbers of watch forums. The reality is that we hardly do advertising, we often have waiting lists as we do not order big qty's at once and we are increasingly busy as it is. This whole episode was coming as a surprise and we suddenly had to shift gears. A very strange experience if you suddenly see so many people looking with magnifiers at everything you do.

I am sure in the end some money and time will be spend that should have gone into new models and regular personal attention to our customers. It showed us how vulnerable we are. But on the long run we and our customers will benefit from this experience. Unlike some huge companies we are not afraid to show we are human and prone to errors. Because simply: that is the reality.

ST


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

fatehbajwa said:


> Thanks Stephan for the lengthy explanation. I received my Magrette a long long time back (obviously it was brass and not bronze). I, frankly had no clue then, as to how bronze should patina/age .Like most people here(not all), I learnt more about the various nuances of slow/forced patina,etc. Tried the various methods to get a look that I liked and finally the watch did reach what I thought was a nicely patina'd look.
> 
> Then the brass story broke......not that it affected my love for the way the watch looked/felt even a bit. Lots of people here have voiced their opinion about how Dion should have handled the whole situation. I, personally did not feel the need to contact Dion as all the information I needed was readily available through various posts/explanations here. I did not feel the need to have upto the second info of what was happening .......hey it is a watch, not a time sensitive issue, where I would miss out on something, if I did not get to know of it as soon as it happened.
> 
> ...


We saw this request appear elsewhere as well. So stay tuned.... ;-)


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

slowrampage said:


> will the exclusivity of the 1000pieces of the Regattare Bronze be affected by this situation? how will the watch be called? Limited Edition Magrette Regattare Bronze? Limited Edition Magrette Regattare Brass? Limited Edition Magrette Regattare Bronze Made of Brass? Limited Edition Magrette Regattare Brass Misprinted Bronze on the dial?


Interesting question. Maybe the Rolex followers can give a suggestion? They seem to be good at this.

Seriously: no good answer right now. We will make sure the new ones can easily be identified. So this also goes fo the old ones.


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

cappuccino said:


> oh come on, they are the same material, they look exactly the same and patina exactly the same


Corect: they are brass as well we found. So fits the old case very nicely. We are still looking for a supplier to do the new buckles.


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

Zarith said:


> I think it would be a good idea to split the thread. The title of this one - "Magrette REGATTARE Bronze just release" - is confusing and outdated. People get lost in there.
> 
> I would suggest to Dion and Stephan to open a new thread "*Magrette Regattare Recall*" with all the relevant information.


I understand from your point of view, but there are quite many forums. We concentrated on the most active ones last week (or the ones that needed most attention). We will communicate directly with our customers, as anyway we will be needing choices/info from them to proceed. We could spend the whole day being active on forums, reality is we (normally) can just handle the incoming emails and orders. 
I will copy the info to customers here as well though.

I have a facebook page via which I centralize magrette community news and you are very welcome to join us there: Magrette Timepieces Europe | Facebook

Here is a magrette facebook group that maybe focusses more on the US market, managed by a fan of the brand with informal ties to us: Aanmelden | Facebook

Stephan


----------



## jshih (Feb 8, 2012)

slowrampage said:


> it's still up there! Magrette Timepieces
> 
> View attachment 646224


You need to keep in mind that the "electronic foot prints" will never be 100% gone. There are so many links out there but none of them are current.

You won't find the bronze model from Dion's website. Just need to make sure you are visiting the "CURRENT" one.


----------



## ciclospo (Mar 8, 2012)

jshih said:


> You need to keep in mind that the "electronic foot prints" will never be 100% gone. There are so many links out there but none of them are current.
> 
> You won't find the bronze model from Dion's website. Just need to make sure you are visiting the "CURRENT" one.


I think that I have a problem. I didn't know anyting about the matter of the brass and I have just bought a regattare bronze from New Zeland's web acceding from Google. I have realized the payment as guest of PayPal. Nevertheless, I believe that this watch already is not on sale. So, what I have bought?
Please help me


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

ciclospo said:


> I think that I have a problem. I didn't know anyting about the matter of the brass and I have just bought a regattare bronze from New Zeland's web acceding from Google. I have realized the payment as guest of PayPal. Nevertheless, I believe that this watch already is not on sale. So, what I have bought?
> Please help me


You bought a very well designed, nicely built watch that happens to made out of brass (61.7% copper, 38% zinc) rather than bronze (the 92% copper, 8% tin that was originally advertized). Your watch may or may not be covered for replacement with a bronze version under an expected offer to address this issue. If that's not what you want, contact Dion ASAP.


----------



## ciclospo (Mar 8, 2012)

BigBandito said:


> You bought a very well designed, nicely built watch that happens to made out of brass (61.7% copper, 38% zinc) rather than bronze (the 92% copper, 8% tin that was originally advertized). Your watch may or may not be covered for replacement with a bronze version under an expected offer to address this issue. If that's not what you want, contact Dion ASAP.


Thank you for your answer. But the problem I have is not if it is bronze or brass, is that today I paid 435 USD for this watch using an old link to the magrette website that currently is not available. So, I paid today for a watch that is sold out of stock. Sorry for my English.


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

ciclospo said:


> Thank you for your answer. But the problem I have is not if it is bronze or brass, is that today I paid 435 USD for this watch using an old link to the magrette website that currently is not available. So, I paid today for a watch that is sold out of stock. Sorry for my English.


This happened to another poster the other day and the watch was shipped. Apparently Magrette still has them in stock and is still selling them as a brass watch even though the page cannot be found through the Magrette site. Email Dion at Magrette to tell him what you want. I believe if you want the brass watch, he will ship it to you. If you want to cancel the order he will do that too. Don't worry, one way or the other he'll give you what you want.


----------



## mistersimon77 (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes, that made me realize I should really wait for the REAL bronze version... so decided to wait patiently.

Something from wikipedia:

Patinas are restricted to exposed surfaces and are fragile (that is, they can flake off). One reason bronze is so highly valued in statuary is that its patina protects or passivates it against further corrosion. This natural patina is solid and seldom shows a tendency to flake. Brass is also resistant to corrosion, but it is, in the long run, not as attractive since local pitting shows against the shiny background.


----------



## jshih (Feb 8, 2012)

mistersimon77 said:


> Yes, that made me realize I should really wait for the REAL bronze version... so decided to wait patiently.
> 
> Something from wikipedia:
> 
> Patinas are restricted to exposed surfaces and are fragile (that is, they can flake off). One reason bronze is so highly valued in statuary is that its patina protects or passivates it against further corrosion. This natural patina is solid and seldom shows a tendency to flake. Brass is also resistant to corrosion, but it is, in the long run, not as attractive since local pitting shows against the shiny background.


The key words are "STATUARY" and "LONG RUN". I don't know about you but I don't not intent to let my watch stay outdoor for hundred of years. LOL


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

Raza said:


> post deleted


Not sharing my thoughts on that forum... I do hope that our customers just contact us if they have questions. that they think for themselves and follow their own opinions and judgements, wherever that might take them.

I have trouble understanding the time and energy some people put in negative banter in general. It is not the reason for me to visit forums. That is to enjoy the company of kindred spirits, the joy of sharing a passion over borders. Heated arguments can be lots of fun, agreeing to disagree is part of the game. All fine. But as in real life, I choose my friends, also cyber friends, with care.

Stephan


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

*It's on all forums. Don't let it get you down.*



Stevo said:


> I have trouble understanding the time and energy some people put in negative banter in general. It is not the reason for me to visit forums. That is to enjoy the company of kindred spirits, the joy of sharing a passion over borders. Heated arguments can be lots of fun, agreeing to disagree is part of the game. All fine. But as in real life, I choose my friends, also cyber friends, with care.
> 
> Stephan


It's the same across all forums, even this one in small parts. There will always be a minority few that have difficult or troublesome lives and the socially ineptitude to have a constructive dialogue. They find it easy to vent their frustrations found in their own lives from the behind the anonymity of the internet and a keyboard where they aren't required to be accountable for their negative banter, or face the people whom they are trying to bring down with them.

:-s


----------



## Jamiesutto (Nov 29, 2011)

Look, I don't like being made to look like a stupid donkey. My ego just does not allow it...that said, I will calmly wait and hope there will be an acceptable solution, which I imagine there will be. However, I will do what needs to be done to make sure I am not cheated. Time will tell what happens. I will patiently wait. Thing is should I not wear the watch? I just got it in the mail. Can having used a watch mean we could potentially be relieved of our right to send it back? Just thinking out loud here sorry...rough day at work.


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Jamiesutto said:


> Look, I don't like being made to look like a stupid donkey. My ego just does not allow it...that said, I will calmly wait and hope there will be an acceptable solution, which I imagine there will be. However, I will do what needs to be done to make sure I am not cheated. Time will tell what happens. I will patiently wait. Thing is should I not wear the watch? I just got it in the mail. Can having used a watch mean we could potentially be relieved of our right to send it back?


My advice is WEAR IT LIKE YOU STOLE IT.


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

I do not own one so I have no personal interest but dang I think some people need to take a few deep breaths and wait for a resolution from the company before spouting off. I just don't see how anyone can attempt to say they did this in an attempt to pull the proverbial "wool over our eyes" I couldn't imagine the owner of a small business making such a terrible decision knowing that if it came out that way his company would probably sink. If it was an honest screw up from the supplier I'm sure everyone will be taken care of in the end and life will go on....


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

As mentioned above, this thread about the release of the watch has run its course and has more than covered the issues that Magrette are actively dealing with. If any other announcements need to be made about case replacements, etc., I would welcome an appropriate thread.
I am closing this thread in order to avoid repeated WUS rule infringements. We do not tolerate obscenities here, nor is trash-talking about other forums or what happens on those forums welcome.


----------

